# Mein Teich und Umgebung



## samorai (18. Okt. 2017)

Ich habe beschlossen meinen eigenen Fred auf zu machen und schließe mich der Allgemeinheit einfach nur an.
Mal sehen was es so bringt.

Der Teich sieht zur Zeit ganz gut aus, das Wasser ist ziemlich klar und die Paddler schwimmen gemächlich ihre Bahnen und sind noch nicht des fressens müde.

Der Blick in den Teich lässt erahnen welche arbeiten demnächst anstehen.
Die Seerosen sind ziemlich am Ende.
Dann muss wohl die Leiter als Brücke herhalten um die Pflanzen zu schneiden.


----------



## muh.gp (18. Okt. 2017)

Ron, kein eigener Fred ohne Bilder!


----------



## Phiobus (18. Okt. 2017)

Hey Ron,

letztens habe ich festgestellt, nachdem ich in den Teich gefasst habe war meine Hand nass...
Beweisen kann ich es allerdings nicht, habe kein Foto gemacht 

Welche Lösung hast Du jetzt eigentlich gefunden bzgl. Deines Miniteichbeckens ?


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2017)

Für Bilder ist es jetzt schon zu dunkel,  ....aber die werden kommen, darauf kannst du einen lassen .......

Zu Phiobus;   Der ist erstmal raus aus der Filterkette. Gerade jetzt ist das Problem des Laubeinfall ,abgestorbenes Tuja und dann natürlich wieder der Eintrag von Tannennadeln am größten, mit anderen Worten es nervt.
Definitiv wird es ein abgedeckter Bürsten-Filter werden mit etwas Lava Gestein in der Pflanzrinne.
Eventuell verstecke ich noch unter der Lava einen Belüfterschlauch da ich in der Rinne nicht einspeisen werde. Das muss ich erstmal sehen und dann einschätzen.


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2017)

Ebend bei einer Pause am Teich quaken doch noch 3Frösche im Teich......und ich überlege schon wann ich die Winter-Reifen aufziehe.￼￼


----------



## samorai (19. Okt. 2017)

Heute ist mir mal eine Vereinfachung der Koi-Besatzregel in den Sinn gekommen.

Teich-Volumen minus 10 der ersten beiden Zahlen.
Als Beispiel; 47 000l währen dann 37 Koi.
Die kleinste Zahl wäre dann 11 bzw. ,11 000l
Für einen Koi.

Ich finde es ist eine sehr einfache Milch-Mädchen-Rechnung, natürlich kann man den Subtrahend auch auf 11 oder 12 hoch setzen.

Was meint ihr dazu als allgemeine Richtlinie?
Wenn ich kg Fisch pro m3 TEICH lese, ist  das für alle Beteiligten nicht so das wahre.
Fische und Halter haben dann bestimmt Stress.


----------



## Zacky (19. Okt. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu als allgemeine Richtlinie?


Schön, dass sich überhaupt noch Jemand darüber Gedanken macht, aber ich denke nicht, dass man dies als allgemeine Richtlinie betrachten sollte.

PS: Willst Du wirklich in deinem Teichvorstellungsthread ein solches Thema ansprechen!?  Das ufert doch wieder aus und zerstört dein Thread.



samorai schrieb:


> Als Beispiel; 47 000l wären dann 37 Koi.


37 Koi auf 47 m³ - klingt rechnerisch simpel, wäre mir aber deutlich zu viel. Aber vorab - von welcher Fischgröße will man hier ausgehen!? 37 Koi a 50 cm, 60 cm oder fast ausgewachsenen 75-80 cm? Wenn ich mir das so vorstelle, muss das Teichpflegemanagement aber schon auf einem sehr, sehr hohen Niveau und absolut ausfallsicher sein. Alleine die Futtermenge liegt (nach gängigen Futterrechnern) dann theoretisch je nach Größe & Gewicht der Fische täglich zwischen 1,5 kg / 3 kg.


----------



## Phiobus (19. Okt. 2017)

Hey Ron,



samorai schrieb:


> Heute ist mir mal eine Vereinfachung der Koi-Besatzregel in den Sinn gekommen.
> 
> Teich-Volumen minus 10 der ersten beiden Zahlen.



...finde ich gut. Dann kann ich ich meinen 90L Mörtelkübel 80 Koi setzen. 
Mal 'ne Frage. Sind die eigentlich faltbar ?


----------



## Teich4You (19. Okt. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu als allgemeine Richtlinie?




Ich habe mal folgendermaßen geplant:



> Der spätere Fischbesatz sollte sich nach dem Teichvolumen richten. Um dies zu ermitteln gibt es aus meiner Sicht eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit.
> 
> Wenn du dein Teichvolumen bereits weißt, ziehst du einfach 5.000 Liter ab und bekommst die Anzahl der Fische, die du maximal halten solltest.
> 
> ...



Tatsache ist aber das diese Grenzen immer mehr verschwimmen, je besser man sich mit der Materie auskennt.
Die Filteranlage des Teiches und das Teichmanagement kann einen enormen Einfluss auf die Qualität des Wassers und damit die mögliche Anzahl der Koi im Teich haben.
Aber solche Faustformeln sind nicht verkehrt, denn gerade wenn man sich einen Teich bauen möchte muss man irgendwo anfangen zu planen. Nach hinten raus ist aber meist mehr möglich, als man am Anfang denkt und die meisten bauen eh wieder um oder an. 
Aber es fängt auch eh niemand mit dem von ihm ermittelten Maximalbesatz an.
Ich kenne zumindest niemand der sich sofort 20-30 Koi in den Teich haut wenn er startet.
Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.


----------



## samorai (20. Okt. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> : Willst Du wirklich in deinem Teichvorstellungsthread ein solches Thema ansprechen!?  Das ufert doch wieder aus und zerstört dein Thread.



Wenn das nicht so einfach ist, ziehe ich es lieber wieder zurück.
Ja Du hast wohl recht Zacky, dann überlasse das Thema lieber den anderen.

Hallo Florian!
Nein ich kenne auch keinen der sich gleich den ganzen Teich voll haut.
Eventuell war es  etwas naiv von mir , hatte mir mal Gedanken zu diesem Thema gemacht und wollte eine leichtere Formel erstellen.


----------



## Zacky (20. Okt. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Ja Du hast wohl recht Zacky, dann überlasse das Thema lieber den anderen.


Ich meinte damit nur bzw. wollte fragen, ob Du das Thema Besatzdichte tatsächlich in deiner Teichvorstellung besprechen möchtest. Es sollte nicht mißverstanden werden, dass es Anderen überlassen werden sollte, darüber zu diskutieren. Gerne können wir das Thema ausreichend und konstruktiv diskutieren!  Nur dachte ich das es deine Teichvorstellung werden soll.

Wir hatten diesbezüglich schon mal Themen wie dieses hier oder auch dieses hier oder auch hier in Teilen. Vielleicht hängen wir uns mit deiner Frage bzw. deinen Gedanken an eines dieser Themen ran!?


----------



## samorai (20. Okt. 2017)

He Zacky!
Vorschlag zur Güte;
Lass es uns das Thema auf den Winter verschieben, in dieser Jahreszeit ist sowieso Ebbe mit Berichten.
So primär ist das Thema nicht.


----------



## samorai (20. Okt. 2017)

Heute habe ich meine natürliche Bio ausgeräumt und abgesaugt.
Man ich muss ja sagen was da an kleinst Lebewesen drin war gibt's ja gar nicht.
Ich hoffe viele wurden gerettet, auf jeden Fall habe ich dafür etliche Vorkehrungen getroffen.
Phase 1 war das absaugen des Wassers bis auf ca 8 cm mit einer Tauchpumpe, dann wurde etwas nachgespült.
Phase 2 kam dann der Schlammsauger zum Zuge.
Alles wurde am Teich-Rand gelagert.
Als ich fertig war kam der Regen.
Möchte noch erwähnen das während der Arbeiten eine sehr große Rotte an Kraniche über meinen Kopf hinweg flog.


----------



## samorai (21. Okt. 2017)

Auch wenn es danach aussieht soll es kein Bau-Fred werden, ich ordne diese Arbeiten mal in die Kategorie; Verbesserungen ein.

Als erstes wurde Heute der Baumarkt gestürmt und Materialien gekauft.
Danach habe ich die restlichen Pflanzen heraus genommen, das ging sehr schnell da sie im Kies-Substrat standen.
Übrigens der Kies war an etlichen Stellen sehr schwarz und gerochen hat er auch etwas.

Danach wurde die Kappsäge aufgebaut und der Rand zugeschnitten jedenfalls das erste Drittel.
Mühselig ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen die Winkel der Rundungen wechselte ständig.
Die hintere Dachlatte muss ich nochmal ändern, der Winkel stimmt nicht.
Keiner ist perfekt und es ist sehende Arbeit.
  Da die Abdeckung zum schieben wird muss ich mich auch etwas nach der Grundstück-Grenze richten.


----------



## samorai (23. Okt. 2017)

Gestern und heute bin ich leider nicht weiter gekommen, es gibt noch andere Arbeiten zu erledigen, wie Vorfilter reinigen, Blätter mit dem Laubsauger zu entfernen.

Die Standskimmer Reinigung bei gepumpten System; Macht ihr das auch so?

Topf und Korb ziehen und sofort ein Kescher über das Absaugrohr ziehen, mit einem zweiten Kescher alles was daneben geht entfernen dann wird die Pumpe ausgestellt und eine Rückströmung setzt ein die der übergeworfene Kescher mit auffängt.
Danach den übergworfenen Kescher möglichst waagerecht über das Einlauf-Rohr
Weg ziehen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (23. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Ron,
ich schalte die Skimmer Pumpe aus und hohle den Dreck raus und die Pumpe wieder ein.
Meisten mache ich dann was anderes oder schaue den Fischen zu bis die Blätter wieder im Skimmer sind.
Und dann das gleiche nochmal.

Zur Zeit sind noch 11 Grad im Teich, in den nächsten Wochen werde ich aber den Betrieb einstellen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## samorai (23. Okt. 2017)

Ja aber spätestens wenn wenn du den Skimmertopf anhebst zieht es doch Dreck nach, dafür den Kescher über das Ansaugrohr.


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2017)

Gestern ging mein kleiner Umbau weiter, leider wird die Zeit immer kürzer.
Ab 18.00 Uhr wird es schummerich und dann kann man aufgeben, das genaue anzeichnen der Möbel-Dübel wird dann Tortur.
Heute war dann wieder Blätter-Tag.
Immer schön im Wechsel.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. Okt. 2017)

Bei uns kann man nur mit Gummistiefel und Friesennerz in den Garten.
Dauerregen seit fast 1 Woche.


----------



## samorai (28. Okt. 2017)

He Rene, was gefällt dir an einer Woche Regen? Hast du Rasen gesät?

Heute wurde der Kreis geschlossen.
Beide Hälften sind noch nicht verbunden, denn ich möchte die Dachlatten noch verkoken um sie länger haltbar zu machen.
Außerdem muss ich mal das anwenden was ich selbst schreibe.
  
Morgen hole ich die Filterbürsten.

Apropos Bürsten
Fast jeder hat ne Klobürste für die Fadenalgen.
Wie macht ihr die effektiv und schnell sauber?

Ich ziehe die Bürste flach über ein Gitterrost.
  danach sauber.


----------



## Zacky (28. Okt. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr die effektiv und schnell sauber?


 Ich klopfe sie aus.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Okt. 2017)

Und dann machst du die Fadenalgen mit der Klobürste vom Gitterrost weg, und dann fährts du mit der Klobürste über den Gitterrost um die Klobürste zu reinigen und dann.......

Dein Rahmen für die Teichabdeckung wird ja ein ganz filigranes Teil. Alle Achtung, du könntest Instrumentenbauer werden.


----------



## samorai (28. Okt. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Und dann machst du die Fadenalgen mit der Klobürste vom Gitterrost weg, und dann fährts du mit der Klobürste über den Gitterrost um die Klobürste zu reinigen
> 
> Ne umgekehrt!


----------



## samorai (28. Okt. 2017)

Instrumenten-Bauer ja, .........Ich zeige dir mal was für Instrumente z.Zt.auf der Arbeit gebaut werden.
        Ich bei der Arbeit!
  Wasser-Bungalow für 6 Personen 12m lang, 4m breit und hoch

Grüße vom Instrumenten-Bauer


----------



## Zacky (28. Okt. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich bei der Arbeit!



 ...ja, ist schon klar...bei der Arbeit...


----------



## tosa (28. Okt. 2017)

nein.........! Bist du etwa einer derer die diese Dixieklos auf Wasser bringt..... nein.... ohne Führerschein zu fahren und immer schön im Weg sein.


----------



## samorai (28. Okt. 2017)

Keine Angst Tosa, ein Wasser Bungalow legt nicht vom Ufer ab.
Die Versorgung von Frischewasser und das abpumpen des verbrauchten Wasser + Toilette wäre sonst nicht gegeben.
Außerdem haben wir nicht die Kapazität und Zeit jedem Boot hinter her zu fahren.
Deinem Beweggrund stimme ich voll zu.


----------



## samorai (30. Okt. 2017)

Heute Vormittag war ein unheimliches getröte am Himmel.
Der Krannich-Zug begonnen.             
Den Fische ist es egal,viel fressen sie nicht mehr, eigentlich nur noch sehr minimal.
Temperatur im Teich-Oberfläche 7,1°, gemischt im ersten Filter 7,9° resultierend aus Skimmer und Pumpe am  Teich-Boden.
Aktuell Luft nicht über 8°.
Da der Voll-Mond nicht weit weg ist, wird es nicht mehr lange dauern bis zur Abschaltung der Herz-Lungen Maschinerie sprich Filter.
Da kommt wohl der Umbau meiner “Bio “ etwas zu spät.


----------



## samorai (30. Okt. 2017)

Heute früh war noch ein kleines Ereignis,
die Katze hat mich zwar geweckt, im Prinzip komme ich nicht richtig klar mit der Uhr -Umstellung, also ich war schon wach.
Für die Katze ein Leckerlie und für mich ein Cappuccino und dann raus.
Da sehe ich die Wildschweine in 20 m Entfernung hinter dem Grundstück vorbei ziehen und dann noch in aller Ruhe .
Ich konnte sie zählen 2 große und 5 kleine wobei die kleineren keine Streifen mehr hatten.
Leider kein Foto.
2-3 mal haben sie sich hier im Garten schon bedient bzw. gewühlt.


----------



## samorai (1. Nov. 2017)

Gestern ist der Bio-Filter fertig geworden.
Um 19.30 Uhr war dann “Sense“.
Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist mit 75 ger Rohr noch zu hoch.
Mal schauen was ein 110ner Rohr bringt.
Die Abdeckung fehlt noch, bin mir nicht im klaren ob sie zum schieben oder aufklappbar seien wird.
Zum schieben fehlt mir der Platz, seitlich, eigentlich Drumherum. Zweiteilig oder Einteilig wird schwer.
Ich habe schon mal eine Klappe mit Gegengewicht gesehen, ganz ehrlich bin ich noch etwas Planlos.
 Aber das Wasser ist schon klar, ......Ne,Ne war es vorher auch.
  um beinah das Foto vergessen


----------



## Zacky (2. Nov. 2017)

Klappe mit Gasdruckdämpfern!?


----------



## samorai (2. Nov. 2017)

Ja ne Gasdruckfeder hat nur einen bestimmten Hub und würde bei mir unter Wasser angebracht werden, ob das echt so günstig ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Ich stell mir dabei immer den Kofferraum von meinem Auto vor.
So weit bin ich noch nicht.

Es hadert immer noch an der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, ein 110 ner Rohr bringt nicht so viel, das habe ich heute mal ausprobiert. Der Einfluss wird leiser aber 11000 l bleiben eben das selbige ob 75 oder 110ner Rohr.
Morgen probiere ich mal den Einfluss mit Abzweige zu spalten auf 2 oder 3.
Ob ich auch auf verschiedenen Höhen einspeise wäre ein nächster Schritt.
Es wurde schon mal ausprobiert in der umliegenden Rinne zu entwässern, das klappt ganz gut, kleine Staufhaufen aus Lava Gestein würden zusätzliche leichte Verwirbelungen im Wasser bringen.
Es ist ganz gut das die Abdeckung noch nicht drauf ist, da kann ganz in Ruhe verschiedene Sachen ausprobieren.


----------



## samorai (3. Nov. 2017)

Dieser Duschtraps/Entwässerung könnte man auch nachbauen.
  Jedenfalls das System, probiere ich auch mal aus.
Wenn es klappt hätte man einen schönen Breiten Einfluss.


----------



## samorai (5. Nov. 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur den neuen Einfluss fotografieren, angelehnt an dem Duschtrapps. 
Den Durchfluss muss ich aber erstmal kontrollieren, von beiden Röhren.

Und der schaute mir über die Schulter.       
Das waren keine 2m .


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2017)

Die Temperaturen sinken jetzt bei uns auch, in der nächsten Nacht zwischen 3-5° am Tage kaum 10°.
Alles in allem, lange wird es nicht mehr dauern dann erfolgt die Abschaltung.
Die Pumpe läuft nur noch auf halbe Kraft.
Gestern gab es __ Reis und heute ein paar Kartoffeln.
Soweit sind die Paddler und das Wasser okay. 
Ihr müsst euch an solche Bilder gewöhnen, mehr ist zur Zeit nicht drin, jedenfalls nicht in der Woche.


----------



## samorai (9. Nov. 2017)

Gestern war dann der Einfluss-Test leider schief gegangen, viel zu wenig Schlitze im Rohr. Man hat es schon an die Einlauf-Geräusche gehört und an der Sauerstoff-Bildung gesehen.   
Das habe ich heute abgeändert,es wurden die Schlitze verdoppelt und siehe da es funktioniert. Auf breiter Fläche entwässert das Ausfluß-Rohr sehr geräuschlos, wie gewollt/ angestrebt.
Kurz, damit kann ich leben.
Jetzt wurde erstmals provisorisch mit einer Plane abgedeckt.
Mit der richtigen Abdeckung will ich mir noch etwas Zeit lassen, schieben oder heben ist die große Frage.


----------



## samorai (11. Nov. 2017)

Heute mal ne Frage zum Einlauf in den ersten Filter gepumptes System.
Lt. Lexikon erfolgt der Einfluss im ersten Filter unten. 
In einer 300l Tonne müsste also die Pumpe gegen vielleicht gegen 250 oder 200l “kämpfen“, resultierend aus der Wasser-Säule und Gegendruck.

Wenn ich jetzt im Filter ein 75 ger Rohr auf stecke und in den Dreck-Auffang lenke, welcher dann ca 80cm hoch sitzt, sind es eventuell nur noch 20l Gegendruck?

Auf keinen Fall möchte ich einen Einfluss im ersten Filter (unten) der mir den Dreck auf Dauer aufwirbelt. Außerdem erhoffe ich mir eine höhere Umwälzung.


----------



## Zacky (11. Nov. 2017)

Mit dem Einlauf von unten wollte man wahrscheinlich erreichen, dass sich der Schmutz beim Aufsteigen des Wassers eher unten absetzt, sofern er schwerer ist.


----------



## samorai (11. Nov. 2017)

Aber wenn da 12000l ankommen nehme ich stark an, daß das eine ständige Aufwirbelung des Absatzes verursacht.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Nov. 2017)

Mal abgesehen vom Schmutz aufwirbeln, die Förderhöhe für die Pumpe bleibt die gleiche egal ob der Einlauf unten oder weiter oben ist.


----------



## samorai (12. Nov. 2017)

Was mir ebenfalls auffällt, wenn die Pumpe ausgestellt ist, zieht fast das ganze Filter-Wasser zurück in den Teich.
Ist nicht sinnvoll.
Die Skizze stammt aus unserem Lexikon, unter gepumptes System.


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2017)

Naja, nicht ganz. Die 1. Regentonne (meist 200-300 l) die hier als Vorfilter genutzt wurde läuft leer. Man könnte in dem Fall sicherlich auch von außen oben rein und dann innen nach unten führen, so dass das Wasser wieder nach oben durch das Vorfiltermaterial (was auch immer das sein mag) steigen muss.


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Man könnte in dem Fall sicherlich auch von außen oben rein und dann innen nach unten führen, so dass das Wasser wieder nach oben durch das Vorfiltermaterial (was auch immer das sein mag) steigen muss


Aber auch das wird einem wenn keine Entlüftung/ Belüftung oben eingebaut ist, die Tonne lehr ziehen.


----------



## lollo (12. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,

ich betreibe den Einlauf immer unten in den Tonnen, den Auslauf immer oben.

Da kann auch nichts leer laufen bei einem Stromausfall, und Filtermedien sind immer im Wasser.
Das einzigste was zurück in den Teich läuft, ist das Wasser aus dem Schlauch der Pumpe.


----------



## samorai (12. Nov. 2017)

Mir ist da noch was eingefallen.
@lollo ist dabei schon auf den richtigen weg,nur das Steigrohr im Filter zieht leer.
Wenn man jetzt noch einen LH im Steigrohr mit einbaut, sollte die Pumpe nicht sehr viel an Leistung verlieren.
Mit solch einer Version wäre ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## samorai (13. Nov. 2017)

Heute und Gestern wurden Bananen und Co in ihr Winter- Quartier transportiert und eingelagert.
Die kleinen/leichten Pflanzen zogen in den ersten Stock, die schweren in die Werkstatt.   
Letztes Jahr haben die Haken-__ Lilien nochmal geblüht


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Nov. 2017)

Sieht so aus als wenn der hometrainer nicht so oft gebraucht werden würde.


----------



## samorai (14. Nov. 2017)

Ne z.Zt. nicht, da habe ich genug zu tun, entweder auf mein Grundstück oder auf der Arbeit.
Außerdem ist das Ding für die Frau aber die Lust hat nicht lange angehalten.
Könnte durch aus sein, das ich es noch für nächste Eishockey-Saison nutze.
Etwas Drive auf die Oberschenkel kann nur von Vorteil sein.

Ich strebe am Wochenende noch den Umbau im ersten Filter an, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## koichteich (14. Nov. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Mit dem Einlauf von unten wollte man wahrscheinlich erreichen, dass sich der Schmutz beim Aufsteigen des Wassers eher unten absetzt, sofern er schwerer ist.


Ich vermute das es bei dieser Konstellation da eher auf die Durchströmung der Medien ankommt als auf Dreck aufwirbeln. Obwohl das auch ebenso richtig ist, sofern ein Auslaß eingebaut ist. 
Gruß Andreaa


----------



## samorai (14. Nov. 2017)

koichteich schrieb:


> Durchströmung der Medien ankommt



 Welcher Medien denn?
Für mich ist der erste Filter entweder ein Absatz-Filter oder ein “Trenn-Filter“ wie TF oder Spaltsieb-Filter.
Hm, was ist denn in deinem ersten Filter, Andrea? ....oder Andreaa...


----------



## samorai (14. Nov. 2017)

koichteich schrieb:


> Gruß Andreaa



Entschuldige Andreas, war nicht eindeutig zu erkennen.


----------



## koichteich (15. Nov. 2017)

Moin, dicker Daumen am Handy.
Andreas heißt es.
Da es um Tonnen ging dachte ich, das Wasser sollte durch grobe Schwämme durch.
Ich selbst hatte erst Vlies, dann ein 300er Sieb. Alles in 1 Tonne, allerdings dann von oben nach unten.
Gruß


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2017)

Mein erster Filter, ist ein Korb ausgelegt mit einem Sieb-Gewebe für den dicken Dreck.
Dann muss es durch ein belüftetes Schrägsitzsieb beide 300Mythos.   
Ich möchte unten in den Filter rein und dann mit einem LH das Steigrohr zu unterstützen.Das Steigrohr endet dann wieder im/über den Korb.
Damit verspreche ich mir einen vollen Flow der Pumpe.
Und so wird der LH aussehen.
  Links ist der Einfluss dann 110 T- Stück mit 75ger Eingang, unten kommt eine stehende Lüfterplatte rein. Dann nach oben hin wird wieder auf 75 reduziert und dadurch auch der Sauerstoff komprimiert.
Der Auslauf oben in den Korb wird mit Bogen oder mit Abzweig gestaltet, je nach dem was leiser ist.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Nov. 2017)

Warum willst du oben auf 75er Rohr reduzieren, ich würde es in 110 lassen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das zur Unterstützung der Pumpe überhaupt was bringt, könnte auch sein dass das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Wenn die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Pumpbetrieb schneller ist als der Auftrieb der Luftblasen könnte es auch bremsen.


----------



## Zacky (15. Nov. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Damit verspreche ich mir einen vollen Flow der Pumpe.



 Bin gespannt, ob es so funktioniert, wie Du es Dir wünschst. Um die Pumpe zu entlasten, müsste man ja drauf setzen, dass der Luftheber die Hebehöhe verbessert bzw. überhaupt Höhe schafft, was ja so erst einmal nicht einfach machbar ist. Der Luftheber müsste rein theoretisch mehr Leistung haben, als deine normale Pumpe, damit die Leitung und der Druck entlastet wird. Bin echt gespannt, ob es funktioniert.


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Der Luftheber müsste rein theoretisch mehr Leistung haben, als deine normale Pumpe, damit die Leitung und der Druck entlastet wird



Meiner Meinung nach nein, denn es ist ne Art “Zugewinn“.Der LH braucht nur ca 1500- 2000l dazu steuern, denn die Pumpe liefert ja ca 10000l jetzt in der Endhöhe an.
Durch die “gute“ Wechsel-.Beziehung zwischen Wasser und Luft rechne ich mir einen bestimmten Vorteil aus.
Gespannt bin ich natürlich auch, bin aber guter Dinge das es funzt.


----------



## ina1912 (15. Nov. 2017)

Hallo @koichteich! ich bin ganz durcheinander, weil Du das selbe Profilbild wie @Goldkäferchen hast.... 

lg Ina


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Nov. 2017)

Ich wünsche dir natürlich Erfolg bei deiner Aktion, aber ich glaube nicht das es funzt.

Bringt der LH mehr als die Pumpe, bremst die Pumpe den LH.

Bring die Pumpe mehr als der LH, bremst der LH die Pumpe.

Bin echt gespannt was dabei heraus kommt.


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2017)

Mensch Roland Du kannst einem aber auch Hoffnung machen!


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2017)

Ich könnte auch nebenbei ein paar Tests durch führen da beide Medien regelbar sind.
Die Pumpe ist dimmbar und die Membran Pumpe ist auch dimmbar.
Egal welcher Durchfluss dabei heraus kommt, dann wissen wir es aber genauer ob eine Wechsel Wirkung besteht oder nicht.
Ferner kann ich zwischen einer 20 er oder 60er Membran Pumpe wählen.


----------



## troll20 (16. Nov. 2017)

Dann aber nur mit Ultraschallmessgerät, alles andere wird eh anzweifelt und zerredet


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Nov. 2017)

Ultraschallmessgerät wäre natürlich am feinsten, aber man müsste doch auch so sehen ob mehr oder weniger gefördert wird.


----------



## samorai (16. Nov. 2017)

Das Ultraschall-Gerät ist vorhanden aber die Vaseline ist alle￼￼ .

Die kleinen Vorbereitungen sind getroffen, denn ich werde morgen schon den Flansch einsetzen und kleben.
Das ziehe ich mal vor weil Samstag wieder Regen angesagt wurde.


----------



## samorai (17. Nov. 2017)

Hi, Leute bin durch.
Mit Wasser ablassen hat die ganze Prozedur gerade mal ne Stunde gedauert.
Für Fotos war keine Zeit aber anschließend für ein Feierabend- Bier.

Der erste Silberreiher wurde gesichtet, er steht immer wie eine eins am alten Bomben-Trichter 80 m hinter dem Grundstück.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Nov. 2017)

Normalerweise geht das so:  Erst Bilder machen und posten, dann Bier trinken.


----------



## samorai (17. Nov. 2017)

He Roland ich habe schon auf der Arbeit getrampelt, damit ich pünktlich weg komme.
Ne, deine Reihenfolge konnte ich nicht einhalten.


----------



## samorai (18. Nov. 2017)

Heute früh war als erstes eine Dichte-Prüfung angesagt, alles dicht.
Dann brauchte ich nur noch das Steigrohr 75 zuschneiden und einsetzen.
Die erste Ausliterung ohne Luftheber ergab mit einem 10l Eimer ca 6,8 sek. Das ergab einen Durchfluss von 8800l.
Zweite Ausliterung mit LH ergab 5 sek.
Der Wert ergibt einen Durchfluss von 12000l. Das war angestrebt.
Ich habe gleich die 60 er Hailea genommen.
Auf anraten von Roland habe ich das ganze auch mit 110er Rohr probiert=5 sek. der selbe Wert also.
    
Was ging schief: Zuerst hatte ich eine schlechte Reduzierung gewählt.
    
Dann habe ich den Luftverteiler umgebaut, die Dinger sind Schund, hinter den Ventil ist nur ein 4mm Röhrchen.
Jetzt sind die Abgänge ohne Ventil und es funst.
  
Wenn man das Steigrohr drehen will, macht es sich viel besser eine Rücklaufdichtung wenigsten aus einer Muffe zu entfernen.


----------



## samorai (19. Nov. 2017)

Habe heute ein paar Äste für Totensonntag entfernt, natürlich da wo die “dicke Funzel“ angebracht wurde. 
Jetzt ist es schön hell am Teich.
Komischerweise sind die Paddler fast alle im 1m tiefen Teil des Teiches. 
Nur die kleineren sind im 1.30 ziger Teil.
Naja die werden schon wissen wo es für sie angenehm ist.


----------



## samorai (24. Nov. 2017)

Jetzt habe ich bei mir auch die Saison 2017 beendet.
Die Filter wurden wie immer leer gemacht.
Aber dieses Jahr wurden die Filter-Medien nicht gereinigt.
Alle Medien verbleiben gut abgetropft und gut belüftetet in ihren Filtern.
Ich erhoffe mir davon ein schnelles Einfahren der Bio Filter im Frühjahr, mal sehen ..........Versuch macht Kluch ......


----------



## samorai (26. Nov. 2017)

Seit heute früh mache ich alles winterfest.
Die Phönix-Palme hat jetzt auch ihren Platz in der Werkstatt erhalten.
Nachdem die Filter-Medien abgetropft sind wurde das restliche Wasser entsorgt und die Belüftung ausgebaut.
Mit einer Harke habe ich die trockenen Pflanzen aus dem Wasser gehoben und gleichzeitig die Uferpflanzen durch gekämmt. Da blieb doch schon viel trockenes hängen und wenn alles gut geht brauche ich beim Schnitt nicht mehr in das kalte Wasser fassen.

Von wegen 2 Eichhörnchen die mir über die Schulter schauen, denkste, es sind 4.
Die vermehren sich aber sehr rasant!


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2017)

Heute früh auf der Arbeit, alles grau in grau außer über dem See ein Lichtblick.
 

Mein alter erster Teich dient nur noch als Tränke.
Jeden Tag besäuft sich ein Eichhörnchen
   sinnlos!


----------



## samorai (18. Dez. 2017)

Heute ist mein 3. Urlaubstag und endlich mal schönes Wetter. 
Der Tag wurde sofort genutzt um das Grundstück zu reinigen.
Der kleine Haufen war nur der Anfang, am Ende waren es drei Schubkarren. 
In den Kaffee- Pausen hatte ich Zeit für ein paar Fotos.
Wo sitzt das Eichhörnchen? 

Fische sind alle okay und verhalten sich ruhig.   
Morgen soll der Regen wieder zurück kommen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Dez. 2017)

Hallo Ron, 
wenn ich das erste Bild sehe, würde ich tippen du wohnst irgendwo im Moor  oder hat es bei euch auch so geregnet.
Bei uns ist noch Land Unter.
Meine Fische kann ich zur Zeit nicht sehen, da noch eine Eisschicht auf den Teich ist und die Fische in der Mitte ganz unten sind.

Freue mich schon auf den Frühling

LG
Sven


----------



## samorai (18. Dez. 2017)

Nix mit Moor, ist ein kleines Überschwemmungsgebiet vom Fluss.
Im Sommer sind Kühe auf der Wiese und im Winter heit Wasser.
Manchmal ziehen auch __ Hechte im Januar ein und laichen ab.
Das Wasser ist nicht tief, vielleicht bis 60cm.
Wenn es Spiegeleis ist kann man sehen wie stark die Strömung im Fluss ist, ganz ohne Risiko.
Heute war zum ersten mal Süd-Ost Wind und schon ist das erste Eis auf dem Teich.  Ich hoffe man kann es sehen.


----------



## samorai (19. Dez. 2017)

Hier steht mehr zum “Moor“                         Hin und wieder einen Spaziergang


----------



## samorai (26. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Leute!
Ich muss mal in  diesen Fred wieder etwas schreiben sonst finde ich ihn nicht mehr.

Da die Lufttemperatur jetzt 2-3 Tage auf ca. 10 Grad angestiegen ist und das Wasser leicht pflümelich erscheint probiere ich doch mal meinen am Ende des Jahres neu gebauten Bürstenfilter aus.
Ich möchte doch mal sehen was er so kann, dabei gehe ich es sehr langsam an, die Pumpe (8000 l/h) liegt bei ca. 60 cm im Teich und ist auf so auf 1500-2000l/h gedimmt.
Es liegt immer noch eine Abdeckplane über den Bürstenfilter, zu der richtigen Abdeckung bin ich noch nicht gekommen, die Temperaturen sind dem Dachklempner einfach zu kalt, er möchte etwas Sonne auf den Anus damit die Finger nicht klamm werden.
Nein Spass bei Seite, ich wollte eine Abdeckung aus Alu Blech machen und bei diesen auf und ab Temperaturen will ich keinen Termin zum abkannten machen, denn das Blech wird dabei ziemlich  beansprucht an den runden Kannten.


----------



## samorai (27. Jan. 2018)

Heute mal ein kleinen Tatsch aus der Ecke von Rosamunde Pilcher 
Ist das nicht idyllisch,?        Zur Zeit sind auch viele Möwen anwesend, bestimmt hat ein __ Hecht, nicht mehr den Ausgang gefunden.
Denn sie schwimmen gerne seit Jahren in das Überschwemmungsgebiet und laichen dort ab.

Bereit für etwas OT?
Als Stippi habe ich die Sommer in unserer Datsche verbracht, dort schließt sich ein kleiner See an.
Schwimmen und angeln waren damals eine große Leidenschaft von mir.

Auf einer Angeltour sah ich damals wie ein Hecht immer und immer wieder in eine sehr seichte Seerose-Bucht ein schwamm raubte und wieder die Bucht verließ.
Ich habe den Hecht nicht an die Angel bekommen.
Dafür habe ich ihn noch lange beobachtet.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (27. Jan. 2018)

Ja..vom __ Hecht kann auch ich ein Lied singen aber nur das du dich nicht alleine unterhalten must..hier..[emoji196]


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2018)

Das ist ja ein schönes “Teil“


----------



## f.dittrich57 (28. Jan. 2018)

So sieht es heute am Teich aus 9,6° Luft 9,1° Wasser die Fische sind wieder voll aktiv seit ca.4 Wochen Filter habe ich auch noch an bei diesen Temperaturen[emoji245]


----------



## samorai (4. Feb. 2018)

Mal ne Frage zum gemauerten Filter-Bau.
Kann man anstatt die einzelnen Filter mit Folie auslegen nicht mit flüssiger Folie streichen / rollen?
Zum Beispiel mit Duschdicht Anstrich.
Wenn ich jede Ecke und Kehle abrunde , braucht man dann noch das Gewebe zur Überbrückung?  i


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2018)

Wenn Du das Becken mit Dichtschlämme machst und dann mit Poolfarbe nochmal streichst, sollte es doch funktionieren. Ob es billiger als Folie ist - keine Ahnung...ob es einfacher als Folie ist - vielleicht, jedoch muss ja Untergrund einwandfrei sein. Flüssigfolie? ...keine Ahnung, soll ja bekanntermaßen nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei sein.


----------



## Michael H (4. Feb. 2018)

Hallo

Ich würde das Risiko( wenn man es so nennen kann ) nicht ein gehn mit Flüssigfolie , Dichtschlämme , usw 
Kann natürlich alles Prima wer weiß wieviel Jahre halten , kann aber auch schief gehn ....
Vom Preis her , denke ich auch das Folie Günstiger ist .
Würde an deiner Stelle da ne Folie reinmachen und die Ein - und Ausläufe mit Flanschen versehn , natürlich in den Größen die du brauchst . Innotec dazwischen und Ruhe haste .

Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung , gibt bestimmt noch andere .......


----------



## samorai (4. Feb. 2018)

Also etwas Erkundet habe ich das Duschdicht schon, es kann zum Beispiel Risse bis 2 mm überbrücken.
Zu dem traue ich der Flüssigen-Folie mehr zu wie Dichtschlämme.
Dazu möchte ich die niedrigen Temperaturen im Winter mit anführen.
Dichtschlämme könnte auffrieren weil es etwas Wasser zieht.
Ist wiederum meine Meinung.

Nun wenn ihr mir ab ratet, dann akzeptiere ich das so.
Flansche wollte ich sowieso benutzen.


----------



## tosa (4. Feb. 2018)

dann guck mal hier, bitte bis zum Ende geniessen!

http://www.teichratgeber.de/umbau2007/12flfolie_10_09_vorabrbeit/flfolie_10_09_vorabrbeit01.html


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Feb. 2018)

GFK oder Folie.
Bei Folie muß man zusehen, wie man diese an den Rohren dicht bekommt, Flansche oder anschweißen.

GFK kann man selber einbauen und PVC Rohre mit einkleben.


----------



## samorai (5. Feb. 2018)

Hui, danke Tosa für den guten Link.
Also ist das Dusch-Dicht nur Wasserabweisend u. nicht Wasserdicht.
Dann kommt die alte Folien - Methode zum Einsatz.
Warum soll man auch den Teich neu erfinden.


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Dusch-Dicht



ob das Dusch-Dicht war kann ich nicht sagen, aber eigentlich ist das in meinen Augen alles die selbe Pampe. Nur im Badbereich fällt das nicht so auf, da sind ja die Fliesen drüber und somit können sich da kaum sichtbare Blasen bilden. Viel erschreckender finde ich den Inhalt der Blasen....

Nimm lieber die alte Folie....


----------



## samorai (5. Feb. 2018)

Jepp!
Ja das mit der Lauge ...... könnte in Verbindung mit Kalk / Beton dahinter entstanden sein.


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2018)

ich fand die Schwermetalle viel interessanter.....


----------



## samorai (5. Feb. 2018)

Ich kann mir das echt nur so vorstellen, das Feuchtigkeit von Außen durch das Mauerwerk gekrochen ist und die Sache nicht von vorn, sondern von hinten aufgerollt hat.
Hätte er das Mauerwerk von der Erdseite (außen) her auch abgedichtet, denn irgendwo muß ja die Feuchtigkeit hergekommen sein.
Die Blasen sind nicht ein Produkt des Wassers, sondern ein Finish durch äußere Feuchtigkeit, die durch Gase (LAUGE) entstehen.
Für die schwer Metalle fehlt mir jegliche Erklärung.

In meinen Augen hat er das Problem nicht wirklich behoben. Die Durchfeuchtung des Mauerwerks wird es immer noch geben, im Prinzip hat er es mit der Folie nur "verschönt" und der Wasserdruck im Teich hält alles in Grenzen (unsichtbar).

Dann ziehe ich mal folgende Lehre daraus;
Ist ein gemauerter oder mit Schalsteinen vergossener Teich / Filter, von außen nicht vor Durchfeuchtung geschützt könnte es Komplikationen geben, egal was innen zur Teich / Filterabdichtung verwendet wird.


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Für die schwer Metalle fehlt mir jegliche Erklärung.


ich kann mir nur vorstellen das sich diese aus der Folie herausgelöst haben.



samorai schrieb:


> In meinen Augen hat er das Problem nicht wirklich behoben. Die Durchfeuchtung des Mauerwerks wird es immer noch geben, im Prinzip hat er es mit der Folie nur "verschönt" und der Wasserdruck im Teich hält alles in Grenzen (unsichtbar).


das siehst du genauso wie ich es auch sehe!



samorai schrieb:


> Ist ein gemauerter oder mit Schalsteinen vergossener Teich / Filter, von außen nicht vor Durchfeuchtung geschützt könnte es Komplikationen geben, egal was innen zur Teich / Filterabdichtung verwendet wird.


richtig. aber ich setze da noch einen drauf.....; bei einem Haus wird die Bodenplatte gegen aufsteigende Nässe isoliert. Zudem von unten gegen die Bodenfeuchtigkeit. Bei einem Keller wird die Bodenplatte auch gegen das Erdreich isoliert, dazu noch das Mauerwerk gegen Erddruck und Feuchtigkeit isoliert. Deswegen gruselt es mich eigentlich vor den ganzen Teichbauten die gemauert sind und genau hierbei auf die wichtigsten Parameter der Isolierung verzichtet wird. Dazu kommt noch das Schwitzwasser was z.B. hinter einer Folie zusammenkommt, dieses wird z.B. auch nicht gesammelt, bzw. abgeführt. Mich würde mal ein gemauerter Teich nach 10-20 Jahren interessieren wie das Mauerwerk ohne Folie dann aussieht. Genauso sehe ich das bei der Flüssigfolie, hier wird sogar noch die Feuchtigkeit direkt in den Hygroskopen Betonschalstein abgeführt. Allein das Schwitzwasser dürfte reichen um das Mauerwerk sehr zeitnah an seine physikalischen Grenzen zu führen.

Sollten hier Schreibfehler sein, entschuldigt bitte, Chanel war der Meinung mit zu schreiben.


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2018)

hier mal eine kurze Darstellung.....

https://www.sanier.de/feuchtigkeitsschaeden/feuchtigkeitsschaeden-folgen


----------



## DbSam (5. Feb. 2018)

Wobei ich™ jetzt einen Teich nicht unbedingt mit einem Hauskeller vergleichen würde.
Einbetonierte Rasenborde fallen auch nicht gleich auseinander. Und ich habe letztes Jahr meine Borde mit einem ausgewachsenem Abbruchhammer freilegen müssen ...
Jetzt kann man natürlich noch weiter philosophieren und muss jeweils die einzelnen Bauweisen und das verwendete Material analysieren. Sonst gerät man schnell auf unsicheres Terrain.
(Wobei ich bei dieser vorgestellten Bauweise die wirkliche Beständigkeit gegen Erddruck etwas anzweifeln würde. Und das unabhängig von der Feuchtigkeit. )

Ansonsten muss ich Euch aber recht geben:
Wer seinen Teich aktiv beheizen will, der sollte auf einen 'trockenen Fuß' unbedingt Wert legen. Wie es auch Torsten weiter oben angedeutet hat.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (5. Feb. 2018)

Da kommen jetzt von Euch genannte Aspekte dazu, zum Beispiel;  Schwitzwasser und Heizen.
Dagegen kann man was tuen.
Es ist allgemein bekannt,dass das Schwitzwasser förmlich von Wärme angezogen wird.
Also wäre noch eine Dämmung im Außenbereich von Nöten, denn der Schalstein gleicht seine Temperatur auf Grund der Temperatur des Wassers an.
Eine Abdichtung von außen + Dämmung, mehr geht doch gar nicht.


----------



## samorai (15. März 2018)

Hier sind mal Bilder von ein kleinen Natur-Schauspiel, diese möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
Luft 13° und noch Eis auf dem See führte zu einem Nebel der nicht höher wie 1,5 -2m war, das sieht man nicht alle Tage.
    

Im Teich ist alles klar oder mehr trübe.
Gestern haben die Fische ganz schön aufgedreht obwohl nur 4,9° in 1 m tiefe war.
Leider läuft die Uhr nochmal rückwärts und der schreckliche kalte Ostwind wirkt dem Frühling den “Hals“ ab.

Der Bürsten-Filter  wurde nochmal abgeändert,jetzt sind ca 80 Bürsten intregriert und mit der Abdeckung bin ich mir jetzt auch im klaren wie sie auszusehen hat, dazu aber mehr wenn der Frühling sich wirklich zeigt.


----------



## samorai (28. Apr. 2018)

Hallo !
Mal ein Update was so passiert ist.
Die Abdeckung auf den Bürsten Filter ist zum Teil drauf aber noch nicht verschlossen.
Ich hatte etwas Anfangs- Schwierigkeiten mit der Anströmung und musste erstmal lernen mit dem Filter umzugehen.       
Der Deckel fehlt noch, ich will einfach noch etwas beobachten.
Die G-Bürsten sind super die halten sogar den Blütenstaub. 
Die Abdeckung ist jetzt 1 Woche drauf und total verdreckt.  Das ist der Punkt ,aus einem Pflanzen-Filter etwas anderes zu machen.

Nach der Algenblüte ist der Teich recht ansehbar.   
Am Montag werde ich mal den Teich vom Winterdreck befreien.
Und heute wurde erstmals die UVC eingeschaltet. Die Backies sollten erstmal die Filter neu benetzen.

Wünsche allen ein schönes langes WE.


----------



## samorai (14. Mai 2018)

Für Sven, die versprochenen Fotos.
Einlauf unten 
Sieb 60x40 cm, 300ym, war ein Fehler 200ym ist besser.
Der Korb hat 200ym. 

Das Sieb ist auf ca 80°Grad gestellt.
Die Belüftung ist ein 25 er E-Rohr, die Enden wurden mit einem Heißluft Schweigerät erhitzt und im Schraubstock an einander gepresst und mit Kleber zur Sicherheit verschlossen. Belüftung: 1mm alle 5cm  
So liegt dann der Dreck im Siebkorb, er wird nicht bei Seite gespült weil das Gefälle nicht ausreichend ist.
Morgen s schiebe ich es einfach mit der Hand bei Seite, abends wird es dann heraus genommen und gespült. 
Ausbeute nach 3h .
Den hier sichtbaren Einlauf kann ich bei Seite drehen, Dichtring weggelassen, um den Korb besser zu händeln.
Ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen oder heit nur ein paar Inspirationen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank,
bei der Schmoder Menge kann ich mithalten
Im Moment ist es wirklich schlimm.
Muss nun in mich gehen und überlegen wie ich den Filter umbaue.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute!
Mein Bürsten-Filter am Ende der Filterkette fügt sich einfach nicht so wie ich das gerne hätte.
Im Bachlauf bzw danach entsteht Schaumbildung.
Das Wasser wird ganz langsam.
Das hatte ich mir besser vorgestellt.
Als der Bürsten-Filter noch ein Pflanzen-Filter war hatte ich bessere und schnellere Ergebnisse.
Da der Bürsten-Filter eigentlich als Vorfilter seine Stellung hat reime ich mir mal folgendes zusammen.

Der Filter könnte unter fordert sein.
Geimpft mit Starter Backies.
Bakterien sterben ab weil  bewegtes __ Hel-x davor sitzt und Schaumfilter.

Gegen Maßnahmen;
Ein Schaummschwamm entfernt grob + fein von je 3.
Um Bakterien besser anzusiedeln wurde noch Lava am Einlauf verteilt weil dort etwas Sauerstoff entsteht.
Etwas Kies wurde auch eingebracht.
Da meine Erfahrungen mit kies und Lava nicht die schlechtesten sind.
Die Einlauf Zeit kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Eine Weile schau ich mir das noch an, ab den 18 Juni ist  dann Urlaub und dann baue ich zurück auf Pflanzen.


----------



## Michael H (26. Mai 2018)

Morsche
Wenn dein Wasser zu langsam wird , nehm doch 1 oder 2 Reihen Bürsten mal raus . Mal abgesehen von der Schaumbildung , haben die Bürsten dem Wasser was gebracht ...?
Muss doch besser geworden sein gegenüber den Pflanzen.
Hab bei mir auch festgestellt das so ein Bürstenfilter mehr Arbeit macht . Wenn ich aber sehen was sich da so alles Fängt , lohnt sich das bisschen Arbeit . Am Wasser selbst kann ich keine große Veränderung erkennen wie ohne die Bürsten .


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. Mai 2018)

Ich würde auf Pflanzen setzen, die Filtern zwar keine Schmutzpartikel raus, dafür hast du ja schon ein Sieb und das __ Hel-X
Aber dafür nehmen Sie die ganzen Nährstoffe auf, das macht der Bürstenfilter nicht.
Wenn am Montag mein Filter läuft werde ich meine Pflanzen Zone sehr stark erweitern.
Nun muss ich erst einmal 25m³ Wasserwechsel machen.


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2018)

Sind Filterbürsten nicht eher als Vorfilter gedacht 
So nach dem Motto wir Filtern langsam von grob nach fein und zum Schluss nur noch chemische Verbindungen.


----------



## samorai (26. Mai 2018)

Heute morgen habe ich den Bürsten-Filter mal abgetrennt von den anderen Filter.
Der hat jetzt seine eigene 8000 Pumpe.
Die anderen Filter laufen über ne 12000 Pumpe.
Die 8000 Pumpe liegt als erste hinter dem Bachlauf und müsste nicht ganz so viel Dreck aufnehmen.
Damit kann ich leben ...... die Schaumbildung geht auch zurück.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Mai 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Mein Bürsten-Filter am Ende der Filterkette fügt sich einfach nicht so wie ich das gerne hätte.
> Im Bachlauf bzw danach entsteht Schaumbildung.
> Das Wasser wird ganz langsam.
> ...


Wie @troll20 schon sagte, Bürsten dienen als Vorfilter.
Natürlich kann auch eine Bio mit den Bürsten aufgebaut werden aber das dauert genauso lange wie bei jedem anderen Material wie Japanmatten oder Hel-x.

Mit deinen Starter Bakkies erreichst du rein gar nichts.
Diese sind keine ansiedelnden Bakkterien sondern frei schwimmende.
Noch dazu kommt das wenn du diese einsetzt entziehst du den Bakkies die sich ansiedeln sollen die Nahrung.
Abgesehen davon wenn du eine UVC mit laufen hast gehen diese spätestens da kaputt da sie frei schwimmend sind.

Alles braucht seine Zeit... auch ich habe Schaum aber nur im Filter da dieser belüftet ist und mein Auslauf im Teich unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche ist.
Versuche dich doch mal an einem Eiweißabschäumer.


----------



## samorai (26. Mai 2018)

Hallo !
Ein Eiweiß-Abschäumer kommt nicht in Frage.
Mit den Bakterien ist interessanter.
UV ist nur in Notfällen an, ich möchte ja mit den Bakterien arbeiten, nicht dagegen.


samorai schrieb:


> Da der Bürsten-Filter eigentlich als Vorfilter seine Stellung hat reime ich mir mal folgendes zusammen.



Ohne Worte .

Michael; Die Bürsten sind augenscheinlich gut mit grünen Dreck auf der Vorderseite behaftet.
Die Reinigung erfolgt einmal die Woche und zieht dann einen WW von 2800l nach sich.
Der WW findet im Teich statt nicht im Filter.


----------



## samorai (7. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute!
Mein Teich hat sich nun doch kurzfristig vor der WM entschieden klar zu werden.
Die Mannschaften sind derweil auf dem Spielfeld angetreten und sind gut zu erkennen. .

Nein, nach einem längeren Gespräch mit Rene bei der Koi-Messe habe ich danach nochmal die Filter verändert.
Mein __ Hel-x Filter wurde aufgegeben, dafür sind jetzt Bürsten eingezogen.
  Jetzt gibt's ein kleines Loch
im großen Bürsten-Filter aber damit kann ich absolut leben.  
Hiermit bedanke ich mich erstmal bei Rene.
Heute habe ich mir noch ein LH auf die Schnelle gebastelt, der passt nun gar nicht vom der Optik in meinem Teich . Was soll es.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Juni 2018)

Freut mich das dein Teich wieder klar ist.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juni 2018)

Wofür ist de LH genau?


----------



## samorai (8. Juni 2018)

Der LH sorgt für etwas Kreis-Strömung im größeren Becken, da wo auch die Pumpe (12000) liegt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo Samorai,
finde deinen Filterumbau sehr gut.
Sind die Bürsten eher Grobschmutzabscheider oder Biologie?
Wenn diese nicht so Stark verschmutzt sind würde ich nicht jede Woche reinigen.

Mein Filterumbau ist nun auch abgeschlossen, leider ist die 10000l/h zu Stark hier muss ich noch was machen.
Belüftung ist nur noch Nachts an, weil durch den Filter sehr viel Sauerstoff ins Wasser kommt.

Eine Biokammer habe ich noch Frei, wenn deine Bürsten gut Funktionieren Probiere ich das mal aus.

Schönes Wochenende

Gruß
Sven


----------



## samorai (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo Sven!
Die Bürsten sollen beides sein, die Vorderseite hält den Dreck und die Rückseite ist Biologie.
Gespült werden die Bürsten von einer Seite in Fluss-Richtung, dadurch bleiben die Bakterien “verschont“.
Wer den Bürsten-Filter als Vorfilter benutzt, sollte ihn teilen, weil er unterschiedlich verdreckt.


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2018)

Na wer sagt denn das der Frosch keine Haare hat. Du musst nur bürsten, bürsten, bürsten


----------



## samorai (21. Juni 2018)

Rene, ohne Filter!


----------



## samorai (21. Juni 2018)

Kleines Update!

Nach dem Wetterwechsel ist es recht angenehm geworden oder auch nicht.
Der Wind hat den Teich wieder mal mit  Nadel-Einfall übersäht.
Treu nach dem Motto; Wir bauen auf und reißen nieder, Arbeit gibt es immer wieder.
    

Die Abdeckung ist fertig!
  
Natürlich in Kack-Braun, wie es sich für einen Filter gehört (die andere Farbe gab es nicht mehr).

Meine Lieblinge erwachen langsam
    
Ich steh auf __ Lilien, wieso.

Dann habe ich noch eine Teich-__ Iris entdeckt die mindestens 5 Jahre pausierte, die war eigentlich schon abgeschrieben. 

Bis die Tage.....


----------



## samorai (14. Aug. 2018)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir mal etwas gegönnt, anders gesagt, etwas lang ersehntes hat endlich Einzug gehalten.
Ein kleiner TF der ATF-Serie hat Einzug gehalten, jetzt hat das “Korb“ reinigen ein Ende und die Standzeiten der nachfolgenden Filter werden sich erhöhen. 
Ich kann aber nicht sagen, das dass Wasser jetzt besser oder an Klarheit gewonnen hat, ich muss mal WW-Werte testen.
Mit dem alten Vorfilter war das Wasser auch nicht schlecht, hat nur mehr arbeiten gemacht.
Dennoch wirken die Farben der Fische viel intensiver auf mich ein, kann mich auch täuschen. 
Die Spüldauer hat  sich in einer Woche von 12 auf 30 Minuten erhöht.

Den LH habe ich wieder verworfen, die Strömungspumpe liegt momentan auf 1m.  
Extra für Rene` die Feinjustierung ist eingebaut. 
Ein PE-Zaun hält das __ Hel-x beisammen, 100l auf circa 1qm stagnierend.
Wobei ich noch dazu sagen muss das die Strömung 20cm unter dem Hel-x durch geht.Wie es sich in ferner Zukunft verhalten wird kann ich noch nicht abwägen, ich lass den Dingen erstmal seinen Lauf.

Weitere Feststellungen im diesem Teich Jahr waren eine sehr gute Seerosen-Blüte und viel __ Quellmoos im Bachlauf.  Ist es einigermaßen sichtbar?

Ist immer die selbe Seerose, im Zeitraum dieses Jahres von Juni bis Heute.


----------



## ina1912 (15. Aug. 2018)

doch Ron, Du hast Recht, die Fische sind jetzt bunter 
ich hab es mit den Fotos von Anfang Juli verglichen! 

lg Ina


----------



## f.dittrich57 (15. Aug. 2018)

Moin moin,
Kannst du das __ Hel-x mit einer Platte oder so was beschweren das die Strömung da durch muss,sonst wird das nichts bringen oder es entsteht sogar gammel im Filter und das will keiner[emoji848]


----------



## samorai (15. Aug. 2018)

Das ist nicht so leicht aber der Gedanke ist sehr gut.
Wenn ich das überdenke könnte ein 30 bzw 45° Bogen helfen.
Steckt noch alles in den Kinderschuhen, milde gesagt.
Das Haupt war erstmal den TF im Betrieb zu nehmen.
Die Überlegung geht dahin mit 2 Pumpen zu arbeiten, dann würden circa 19000l/h zum Zuge kommen.
Das eine zieht das andere nach, wie mehr Bewegung in den Filtern und Bachlauf.
Dazu werden noch einige Sachen gebraucht, das schiebe ich noch etwas vor mir hin.


Hallo Ina!
Es freut mich das du meiner Meinung bist, danke.
Jetzt noch mal die Haken-Lilie etwas düngen,  .....oder zeigt sich schon ein Blüten-Stengel ?
Er kommt aus dem Stiel heraus.


----------



## ina1912 (15. Aug. 2018)

nee, hab bis vorgestern noch keinen Blütenstiel gesehen. Aber groß geworden ist sie! dann mach ich mal Dünger rein!


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Ron, welches Gewebe hast du auf dem Trommler?


----------



## samorai (17. Aug. 2018)

Eh, 0,05 oder besser gesagt 50 ym/ my.
 es gibt so elendlich viel Bezeichnungen für das was kleiner wie Null ist.

Warum wird gefragt?
Ja man hört aus anderen Quellen, das der Trend zu 100 my geht.
Den Grund habe ich entweder überhört oder vergessen.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Aug. 2018)

Ich fragte wegen dem  max. Durchsatz den das Gewebe schafft. In Beitrag 119 schreibst du das du mit 2 Pumpen 19 000 l/h durchsetzen willst. Ich habe auch ein 50 my Gewebe drauf, da ist bei 10 000 l/h Schluß sonst werden die Spülintervalle zu häufig. hängt natürlich auch von der Trommelgröße und der freien Filterfläche ab. ab.


----------



## samorai (18. Aug. 2018)

Ja, das ist das gestellte Ziel.
Ich möchte meine alte Oase- Pumpe für den Skimmer Einsatz nutzen.

Ich kann mir auch erstmal  provisorisch einen Anschluss legen und die ganze Sache mal betrachten, ist vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht.

Ich danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Ron,
ich bin dieses Jahr von gut 40 µm auf 60 µm Edelstahl-Drahtgewebe umgestiegen. Mit meiner Filterfläche von total 0,2 m² (also auch die nicht durchflossenen Bereiche, mehr als die gute Hälfte wird es praktisch nie) komme ich je nach Saison auf 5-10 m³/h effektiven Durchfluß.
Mein altes Gewebe war zum einen verschlissen durch die Kinderkrankheiten nach der Inbetriebnahme vor einigen Jahren (2011 ?), zum anderen setzt sich auch auf dem Edelstahl-Gewebe irgendwann mal ein Biofilm ab, der dann die freie Fläche reduziert . Das war wohl der Grund, warum Dir zu einer größeren Maschenweite geraten wurde .
Ich habe jetzt eine regelbare 6500er Pumpe installiert (nachdem die Oase ihren Geist aufgegeben hat - 8 Jahre hat sie durchgehalten). Das Teil hat meine schlechte Meinung zu Billig-Pumpen nachhaltig bestärkt.


----------



## samorai (29. Aug. 2018)

Jo, Leute es kommt doch manchmal anders wie gedacht.
Die zweite Pumpe verrichtet ihrer Dinge aber womit ich nicht gerechnet hätte, das Grosse GFK-BECKEN/ Filter von 2800l.
Ist mit ca 18000 bis 19000 l/h überfordert.
Maximal 16000 l mehr ist nicht drin.
Bei dem Anbau der Pumpe und verlegen der Schläuche wurde sehr schön Dreck aufgewirbelt.
Der TF spült jetzt im Abstand von 10 Minuten, mal sehen was Morgen ist.
Dann kann ich auch sehen wie die Pumpen liegen.

Der Bachlauf macht ordentlich Ballett.
Pi
Nun gut ich muss nicht den Teich etwas aufzwingen, nur weil ich es für Lohnenswert halte, er war vorher schon optimal.
Demnächst werden einmal die Wasser Werte messen, nur mal zur Überwachung.


----------



## samorai (31. Aug. 2018)

Das hat mir natürlich nicht gefallen.
Gestern wurden die Veränderung vor genommen, leider kam mir das Wetter nicht entgegen. Schauer für Schauer beeinträchtigen die Arbeiten. 
Irgendwann war ich nass bis auf den ...
Trotz Jacken Wechsel.

Ich habe die Filter getrennt.
Nach dem TF läuft ein Teil durch Bürsten und Schwamm und der andere Teil läuft mittels Bypass durch Hel x und Bürste .

   
Foto rechts ist der 2800l Filter.
Somit kann ich sehr beruhigend in das WE
eintauchen.
Der TF spült jetzt natürlich öfter, ca alle 11 Minuten.
Aber irgendwelche Kompromisse muss man immer eingehen.

Ach ja das Wasser sieht blendend aus .  Damit ist das gesetzte Ziel erreicht und stosse mit euch an bei einer fröhlichen Flasche Bier.  und etwas  Musik von Selig, das passt.


----------



## samorai (1. Sep. 2018)

Wenn der TF an geht blubbert es im großen Filter.
Ich habe noch so ein Entlüfter für HT Rohr den werde ich Mal auf den Abzweig vor dem Filter setzen, Versuch macht klug.

Und hier mal ne gute Nachricht;
Die Haken __ Lilien schieben wieder ihre Blüten--Triebe .
    

Auch meine Nachzucht aus dem Samen macht sich gut.
Die Pflanze steht im Gewächshaus.
Ich bin sehr gespannt wie sie nächstes Jahr blühen tut.
Die Hoffnung besteht darin das da etwas
von meiner __ Amaryllis in der Blüte erscheint . 
Laterne, Laterne ich warte ja so gerne.


----------



## samorai (14. Sep. 2018)

Ach schon wieder WE, irgendwie vermisse ich die Säuberung der Filter, seit dem der TF im Einsatz ist.

Während andere noch über ihre Engerlinge im Rasen diskutieren breitet sich hier langsam aber sicher der Herbst aus.
Herbst Zeit = Pilz Zeit
    

Ein Rohkolben gibt schon seine Samen frei,
viel zu früh, denke ich, normalerweise im Winter aber was ist denn heut zu Tage noch normal.
  

Etwas rumgespielt habe ich heute dennoch
an der Stauklappe (Einlauf)  für den Bürsten-Filter.
Bei langsamen Einfluss bildete sich so eine Art Wasser-Rinne durch die Bürsten.
Vorher war die Stauklappe auf 70° gestellt und jetzt auf fast 90°. 

Das spart Platz und verwirbelt schön.

Machbar wäre solch eine Stauklappe auch bewegt mit einem ausgewählten Öffnungswinkel, muss aber nicht sein.

Tja Week-End Teichjianer, baut,verbessert oder genießt einfach nur.

Ich bin für das letztere!


----------



## samorai (16. Sep. 2018)

Bei mir gibt's ein Neuzugang am Teich.
Vor Überraschungen ist man ja nie sicher, einiges hat sich schon am Teich-Rand dazu gefügt (__ Farne,Tuja) aber jetzt ......
  Eine __ Sonnenblume hat sich verirrt.

Apropos Blumen, die Seerosen zeigen ihre letzte Blüte 
aber auch die Rosen wollen es nochmal wissen und streben eine 3. Blüte an.
 

Bald geht's an die Apfelernte (Elstal) enorm groß. 

Was für ein Jahr.

Im Teich scheint auch alles zu stimmen, die Paddler wachsen und wachsen.     

Ein paar Messungen wurden durchgeführt:
PH 7,5 wie immer
KH 4 schwankt zwischen 4-6 aber meist 4
O2 bei 100%
Nitrit + Nitrat nicht nachweisbar
PHO 3 nicht nachweisbar

Alles in allem sehr gut.

Zum Abschluss noch ein Foto von meinem
“Bodygart“ , sie ist fast immer in unserer Nähe.


----------



## ina1912 (16. Sep. 2018)

wow, dein Wasser ist aber kristallklar geworden! 
bringt die Farben der Fische so richtig zum Leuchten! 

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (16. Sep. 2018)

Danke Ina.
Mich stimmt es auch sehr positiv und bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Sep. 2018)

Da hat sich die Investition ja gelohnt.
Sieht Prima aus.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


>


Die Banane sieht gut aus dieses Jahr. Meine eigendlich auch.


----------



## samorai (20. Sep. 2018)

Sind die Ableger vom Vorjahr.
Die Alte war nach der Blüte hin.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Sep. 2018)

Hallo, liebe Teichianer,
So, der Sommer verabschiedet sich so langsam, genießt noch die letzten schönen Tage!
Wie ihr vielleicht sehen könnt, hat der Buchsbaumzünsler dieses Jahr fürchterlich zugeschlagen! Trotz Pheromonfallen, düngen mit Algenkalk, absammeln der Raupen , voll eklig!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Sep. 2018)

...und noch ein paar Bilder,
schönes Wochenende euch allen!
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (21. Sep. 2018)

Ich hatte am Mittwoch ein sehr einprägsames Erlebnis.
Ich sass auf der Terrasse und spielte mit mein Smartphone.
Mit einmal kam ein Fuchs vom Nachbar-Grundstück und setzte sich ca 70 cm vor mir hin.
Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, hätte ich geurteilt, es ist mein Hund der  vor mir “Sitz“ macht.  Irre !!!! Und so ein schöner.
Das ganze Erlebnis hat ca 4Sekunden gedauert.
Er hat mich auch gar nicht beachtet, kein Blick nichts.

Fazit; Ich brauche eine Aktion-Kamera, nein ich brauche 3, eine für für Eichhörnchen, eine für Eisvogel und Nerze und eine für Fuchs und Wildschweine.

Und wenn ich sie habe ist nichts drauf.

Die Natur geht immer ihre eigenen Wege.


----------



## samorai (24. Sep. 2018)

Heute habe ich die 12000 Pumpe ausgestellt. Wasser Temperaturen liegen bei 14,7°. Die 8000 Pumpe ist jetzt“ Alleinunterhalter“, kaum vorstellbar das ich so mal 3 Jahre meinen Teich umgewälzt habe, es ging hat nur länger gedauert.
Als Ausgleich der O2 Versorgung habe ich meine V20 wieder im Betrieb genommen.
Die UVC ist auch aus und ein paar Samenspender habe ich gekillt. 

Es reicht der Dreck von den Bäumen.


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2018)

Es gibt bekanntlich arbeiten die schiebt man immer vor sich her.
Heute war früher Feierabend und es wurde genutzt um solch ein Manko zu beheben.
Es dreht sich um den Einlauf meinem GFK-Filter, der wurde nur mit einem Lappen umwickelt, das Tannennadeln und Co nicht den Filter zusätzlich belasten.

Zuerst habe ich das Loch mit einem Rand versehen bzw hoch gestellt, somit ist das Einlaufen von Regenwasser + Dreck gebannt. 

Danach wurde in Handarbeit der Deckel angefertigt, alles in allem waren es 2h ehe ich sagen konnte fertig. 

Jetzt sieht es sauber aus und nichts kann von außen eindringen.


----------



## samorai (30. Sep. 2018)

Kurzes Update vom WE!
Seit einer Woche läuft nur noch die 8000 der
und optisch sieht alles gut aus.
Natürlich gibt es hier und da ein paar kleine Dreck-Haufen am Grund, das ist aber händelbar und sehe ich nicht all zu kritisch an.
Werde noch mal W -Werte messen.

Die Paddler üben schon mal das Ablegen auf den Grund hier bei 1,3m. 

Bei den dunkleren Koi kann ich eine schöne Schleimhaut erkennen
  
Heute früh bei Luft Temperatur um die 5°
und Wasser bei 12,7° , nachmittags dann um 0,6° höher und Luft bei 16,5°.
Ist eben kein Sommer mehr.


----------



## samorai (19. Okt. 2018)

Hallo!
Einiges ist an Erfahrungen dazu gekommen, nach dem die Temperaturen in den vergangenen 2 Wochen wieder gestiegen sind musste ich die 2. Pumpe wieder anschalten. Nun weiß ich für die Zukunft den Anschalt-Punkt.
Der liegt bei 13-14° WT.

Ich überlege ferner den halben Teich abzudecken.
Darüber habe ich schon mal mit Rene gesprochen und er meinte es geht wenn die Noppenfolien Ende bis ca 40cm unter dem Wasser liegt hinter der gebogenen Brücke.
Die Paddler halten sich überwiegend im vorderen Teil des Teiches auf. 
Probieren geht über studieren.
Es wäre dann nur abdecken ohne heizen.


----------



## samorai (21. Okt. 2018)

Gestern bin ich den Filtern zu leibe gerückt.
Die Bürsten in der Tonne wurden vollkommen gereinigt + Tonne.
Der 2800l GFK-Filter wo __ Hel-x und Bürsten eingezogen sind, wurde nur das Sediment vom Boden / Grund abgesaugt.
Er wird dann im Winter durch laufen, TF, Bürsten Tonne und Biotec 10 bleiben im Winter in Ruhe.

Falls der Winter nicht so kalt wird, überdache ich die Terrasse und der alte Teich kommt weg.
  

Meine Haken-Lilie belohnt mich dieses Jahr mit einer zweiten Blüte.
  Am ersten Blütenstengel waren es ca 14 Blüten, ich bin gespannt wie viel noch folgen.

Hinter der Gartentür sammeln sich die Zugvögel, es ist ein lautes geschnattere und gegackere. Für den Fuchs ein reich gedeckter Tisch. Ab und zu hört man dann ein schrilles gekreische was dann immer leiser wird.
Gestern waren auch wieder viele Kraniche  am Himmel zu beobachten.


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2018)

Hallo, es waren 2 Tage mit etwas mehr Wind und irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl der Teich zieht alles magisch an was von den Bäumen fällt. 
Kennt jemand so einen schönen “Igel“?
  

Der Skimmer bekommt bei solchen Wetter Stress.

Die ersten 20 m wurden abgedeckt 

Ne,ne wenn es 5m sind ist's viel.

Mal den Ulk bei Seite, da hätte ich ne Frage;

Läuft die UVC im Winter durch?
Ich habe sie jetzt raus genommen, bei 9,1° WT.
Hoffentlich ist das nicht eine 50% Frage.

Im Moment ist nur die 8000der im gange und der O2-Haushalt im Teich wird von einer V20 an drei Stellen verteilt.

Grüße vom “Ernte-Mond“, der scheint voll durch's Wohnzimmer Fenster. 

Der heißt so weil die Bauern früher das Mondlicht zur letzten Ernte genutzt haben.


----------



## samorai (26. Okt. 2018)

Nächste Woche wieder 20°, wie oft müssen wir noch Abgrillen.
Irres Wetter.


----------



## troll20 (26. Okt. 2018)

UVC würde ich entweder ausbauen oder durch laufen lassen. Bekommt sie Frost ist das Glas hin und der Teich schnell leer. Und läuft sie kann sie ihre abwärme auch noch ans Wasser abgeben.


----------



## Michael H (26. Okt. 2018)

Hallo
Mach aus das Teil , den Strom kannste dir im Winter Sparen . Und wenn da ein bisschen Grün ist im nächsten Frühjahr, eine Woche das Teil an und alles ist gut ...

EDIT : meine UVC ist schon 5 Wochen in Winterruhe ...


----------



## samorai (26. Okt. 2018)

He Rene, wie soll ich denn das verstehen????+

Die UVC strahlt Wärme ab= das ist okay.
Nicht okay ist= warum friert sie dann ein?
Im Prinzip hindert sie sich selbst am einfrieren.
Davor im Schlauch, das würde ich einsehen
.
Ich denke so wie Michael= keine Algen und sehr wenige Bakterien.
Aber die sichere Nummer ist der Ausbau, auch wenn sie “etwas“ Temperatur bringen sollte, entspricht es nicht den Mittel zum Zweck.


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2018)

Alles eine Frage des Betrachtungswinkel.
Wenn man zum Ausbauen erstmal Stundenlang das Filterhaus zerlegen muss, den Filter ausbauen muss .........
Dann lässt man sie halt drin. Und wenn sie drin bleibt, dann lieber in Betrieb lassen.

Meine persönlichste Meinung, aber jeder kann ja wie er will. .................


----------



## samorai (3. Nov. 2018)

Heute wurden bei meinem ATF die Siebe gewechselt, Sven hatte mir von einem dem entsprechenden Manko unterrichtet.
Nach einem Check im Oktober oder gar Ende September habe ich tatsächlich ein Sieb ausmachen können, das sich von seiner Dichtung ablösst.
Nun bei dem Wechsel hatte sich heraus gestellt es waren 3 von 4 kaputt.

Das kann doch gar nicht angehen Made in Germany und Verbauteile aus Polen, oder wie?

Na gut ich will mich mal nicht darüber aufregen, alles wurde ohne zu "Murren und zu Zucken" auf Garantie ersetzt und zugeschickt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Nov. 2018)

Hoffentlich halten die neuen Siebe länger, es soll laut Internet eine verbesserte Version geben.
Vielleicht hast du ja wie schon angenommen noch eine ältere Version.

Drücke dir die Daumen,


----------



## samorai (14. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Leute!
Was soll ich sagen, die Temperaturen fallen und es geht Bergab mit dem Teich.
Wird es ein richtiger Winter oder nur wieder so ein halb “Gespenst“ mit 15° zu Weihnachten, ....lassen wir uns überraschen.
Zur Zeit schwimmen die Koi und Goldies noch umher, wobei das Abliegen doch ordentlich trainiert wird.

Ich habe mir das wieder und wieder überlegt, ich decke nicht ab und werde auch nicht den Teich beheizen.
Die vergangenen 14 Jahre war im Winter und danach immer alles im “grünen Bereich“.
Auch die Sorte strenger Winter hielt hier Einzug, 2009 oder 2010, ca 28-30 cm Eis auf dem Teich.

Mit Anfügen möchte ich noch, gepumptes System, TF+ Spülleitung sind ein kleines Handicap das auf den Winter vorzubereiten.

Am besten erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken, die letzten Winter waren eigentlich keine ,jedenfalls nicht in Ostdeutschland.


----------



## Michael H (14. Nov. 2018)

Hallo
Mein Trommler ist schon in Winterruhe und wird diesen Winter überholt .
Mein Filter läuft zur Zeit nur noch über die Bürsten und __ Hel-x Kammer‘n und das nur noch mit knappen 6000 Liter .
Werde dieses Jahr auch wieder NICHT Abdecken .

Mal sehn was kommt .......


----------



## samorai (14. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Michael!
Definiere  mal TF Überholen.
Reinigung ist klar.


----------



## Michael H (14. Nov. 2018)

Hallo
DieTrommellagerrollen ( so nenn ich die jetzt mal ) die normal für Schränke gemacht wurden sind leicht mitgenommen , besonders die unteren da die ja andauernd im Unter Wasser sind
Das soll diesen Winter umgestellt werden auf Kette . Da ich aber noch nicht wiß welche und woher ich die beziehe .
Und das passende Netzteil soll / muß her damit ich nüdie volle Kraft vom Motor nutzen kann .
Ansonsten halt das Übliche, alles Säubern und überprüfen damit der Trommler wieder zuverlässig ins Jahr 2019 starten kann .

Näheres dann in meinem Waschmachinen Thread ...

 

EDIT ......Will nun auch den Motor nicht mehr Mittig sitzen lassen , sondern soll er nun etwa 10 cm nach links wandern , damit ich leichter an das Spülrohr kommen wenn da mal was verstopft . Wechsel der Kette sollte auch einfacher sein , sollte dann aber nicht mehr nötig sein . Hoff ich mal . War als schon ganz nervig wenn der Riemen gerissen war und ich immer die ganze Trommel nach vorne schieben mußte nur um den Riemen am Spülrohr vorbei zubringen ......


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Michael!
Kette? Dafür brauchst du Spannung und Ritzel, gehen da keine PVC-Zahnräder die ineinander greifen?


----------



## Michael H (15. Nov. 2018)

Hallo
Direktantrieb meinst du wohl . Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht , geht glaub ich nicht bei meiner Trommel .
Hab ja ein 400 mm Rohr und hinten eine Endkappe drauf , sprich die Trommel ist 410/415 mm breit . 
So genau hab ich mir das auch nicht angeschaut , von wieviel bis wieviel ( mm ) so ein Zahnkranz geht ...
Ob der Motor nun oben sitzt oder unten wär mir eigentlich latte .....

Kette wäre halt Langlebiger , momentan reist mir ein Zahnriemen im Jahr ( etwa 14 Euro ) .....


----------



## Zacky (15. Nov. 2018)

Auch wenn es ja eigentlich der Thread von Ron ist, aber mit einem Direktantrieb über Zahnräder könnte es bei Dir dann funktionieren, wenn Du das Zahnrad an die Trommelrückand (Endkappe) anschraubst. Ich habe meine Zahnräder damals hier bezogen.


----------



## Michael H (15. Nov. 2018)

Hallo
Das wäre auch eine gute Version , die Zahnscheibe müßte dann nur Zentriert an die Trommelrückwand ......


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2018)

Ja okay, Du bist der Hersteller/ Erbauer und weißt am besten was zu tun wäre.
Ich habe mir das nicht zugetraut und deswegen gekauft, dafür kann ich Garantie-Fälle geltend machen .
Lange genug habe ich mich mit verschiedenen Vorfilter-Projekten herum geschlagen, zum Anfang hat man noch einen gewissen ,“Spaß“ an den selbst gebauten Filter und man ist auch Stolz darauf, irgendwann wird es lästig und man sehnt sich nach was, was auch funktioniert ohne wenn und aber, vielleicht ist es auch alters abhängig .
Du wirst das schon schaukeln.


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2018)

Antwort auf Zacky!
Es gibt immer eine Lösung verkleben oder splinten.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Nov. 2018)

Bei meinem Trommler ist der Zahnkranz an die Rückseite geschraubt.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/trommelfilterbau-1-0-teil-1.3068/


----------



## jolantha (16. Nov. 2018)

Bei mir hat zur Zeit alles die gleiche Optik 
  da ist Teich drunter
      
und da ist Rasen drunter


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Nov. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Was soll ich sagen, die Temperaturen fallen und es geht Bergab mit dem Teich.
> Wird es ein richtiger Winter oder nur wieder so ein halb “Gespenst“ mit 15° zu Weihnachten, ....lassen wir uns überraschen.
> Zur Zeit schwimmen die Koi und Goldies noch umher, wobei das Abliegen doch ordentlich trainiert wird.
> ...



Denke das der Winter, dieses Jahr knackiger wird! 
Nächste Woche sind bei uns schon Minusgrade angesagt (bis zu -4).

Steht deine Filtertechnik in einer Kammer oder ähnlichem ? Eventuell einen Frostwächter installieren ..


----------



## troll20 (16. Nov. 2018)

Naja ein oder zwei Wochen um den Gefrierpunkt und dann haben wir zu Weihnachten wieder 15° und überlegen welche Badehose die richtige ist 
Ab Ende Januar geht es dann mal wieder etwas kühler mit dem Tiefpunkt Ende Februar bis Anfang März so das wir Anfang April wieder die Badehose neu kaufen. 
Und wenn es schlimmer kommt dann ist das halt so und wir können es trotzdem zum Glück nicht ändern.
Von daher 
Und ab und an  eventuell


----------



## samorai (17. Nov. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Steht deine Filtertechnik in einer Kammer oder ähnlichem ? Eventuell einen Frostwächter installieren ..



Nein Alfi, sie steht im Freiland, jedenfalls TF+ 300l Tonne Bürsten+ Biotec 10.
Nur der abgedeckte 2800l GFK- Teich (Bio) ist tiefer gelegt.

Gestern und heute wurde viel am Teich gearbeitet, zum einen wurden die Freiland-Filter gesäubert und abgestellt.
Zum anderen sind meine Palmen + Bananen in ihren Winterquartier umgezogen.

Der Wetterbericht hat mich dazu getrieben.
Und nun sagt er doch nicht mehr so kalt an. 
Wenn nächstes Jahr die Terrassen-Überdachung bzw Loggia fertig ist ziehen sie dort ein.
Dann ist viel Platz in der Werkstatt zum “Winter-Basteln“.
Bis Dato musste dann alles in die Garage verlegt werden.
Hier mal der Dschungel in der Werkstatt.
Vier vor dem Tisch und vier auf dem Tisch,
der Tisch ist natürlich nicht mehr sichtbar.


----------



## samorai (17. Nov. 2018)

Ach ja ich hatte noch einen Winteranschluß vorbereitet den ich jetzt nutze.
Und ein paar Varianten lasse ich mir noch offen ; UVC nach Bedarf( z.Zt.) aus.
Dann ist da noch die Sache mit den 100l stagnierenden __ Hel-x im GFK-Becken.
Da der Flow wie im Sommer nicht mehr besteht, würde ich gerne das Hel-x belüften.
Ich stelle mir das so vor:
Wenn die Belüftung weiter läuft, ist der Filter unabhängig vom ein und ausschalten der Anlage.
Somit kann ich die Anlage  im Winter je nach Temperatur der Luft ein und ausschalten und muss mir keine Gedanken bei stehenden Wasser machen.
Damit bin ich jeder Wetterlage im Winter angepasst.


----------



## samorai (12. Jan. 2019)

Hallo!
Wollte mal meinen alten Fred wieder aktivieren.

Zuerst zum Teich;
Alles ist im Winter-Modus und ruhig.
Ab und zu verirrt sich mal ein Koi in den nicht abgedeckten Teil des Teiches, außer die Orfen, die wollen wiederum nicht unter der Abdeckung.
Wahrscheinlich genießen sie im Augenblick noch die schöne Aussicht. 
  Das Wasser macht optisch einen guten Eindruck und die Sichttiefe von 1.30m ist noch vorhanden.

Tom und Jerry, meine Eichhörnchen, haben sich ihr Futter geholt.
    

Auch wenn sich hier der Schnee sehr rar macht, werden wir unseren Teil noch abbekommen.
Die natürlichen Überschwemmungsgebiete sind schon gut gefüllt.
Ich schätze mal es braucht keinen Meter mehr und das Wasser steht an der Gartentür.   Es gilt abzuwarten.


----------



## samorai (18. Jan. 2019)

Und wieder ist das junge Jahr eine Woche älter.
Wenn man etwas meckert ändert sich sogar das Wetter. .....Auf der Arbeit haben wir heute bei Kaiser Wetter gleich mal Vitamin D getankt. 
Die Sonnen-Terrasse hat uns total irrgeleitet, dazu ein heißer Kaffee ......So wird auch an einem Freitag die Zeit nicht all zu lang.
Natürlich sind auch die Gaffer nicht weit.
  

Zu Hause fing dann der Stress mit dem auf heizen des Teiches an.
Propan-Gas ist nicht der Bringer, ist laut, stinkt, Flasche vereist und immer wieder muss die Pumpe angehalten werden um den Filter von 2800l auf circa 8° C zu erwärmen damit 6° C in den Teich einlaufen.

Nach 3 Stunden wurden aus 3,8°-6,2° C .
Morgen Früh wird es wieder bei ca 4° C sein.

Nächstes Jahr gibt es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Ofen.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Jan. 2019)

na den Ausblick vom Schloß auf den See kenn ich doch vom Urlaub..  das ist jedenfalls nicht dein Teich 

morgen geht's in den Garten, Rosen abdecken und am Teich nach dem Rechten sehen. Die ersten Blüten von christrosen hab ich vorhin im Dunkeln schon entdeckt. Werde mich bemühen  auch mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder zu posten!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (19. Jan. 2019)

das ist das einzige Bild, das ich machen konnte. Wegen Frost hingen ganz schön die Köpfchen und hatten sich bis Nachmittag so halb wieder aufgerappelt. Diese christrose steht sehr sonnig.
  
ich habe noch andere, die etwas schattiger stehen. Dort sind massenweise Knospen dran, aber noch keine aufgeblüht.

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (17. Feb. 2019)

Hallo!

Das Wetter war am Wochenende viel zu gut um auf der Couch rum zu liegen.
Schon in der Woche wurde im Garten gearbeitet, das ich mich am schönen WE einen Filter-Umbau widmen konnte.
Es geht um den Biotec 10 .
Der Schwämme sind kurzer Hand ausgebaut und __ Hel-x wird einziehen.

Hier der alte Aufbau
  

Die Schwämme + Halterung wurden entfernt, die vorhandenen  Löcher mit einem PE-Gewebe gesichert.
  
Unter den Körben hat man Ca 4-5cm Platz wo dann eine Japanmatte und als Abstandshalter zum Boden eine Fußmatte Einzug hielt.
      Auf den “Abstreifer“ liegt die Japanmatte und kann gut Durchflossen werden.

Leider ist dieser Filter etwas klein, wenn ich 2 mal 15l  14 ner Hel-x schwebend einfüllen kann ist es gut, etwas bewegen soll es sich auch.
Der Durchfluss wird bei 9000l/h liegen.

Ich hätte auch Säcke nehmen können, von denen bin ich kein Freund.

Die Fische haben sich alle unter der Abdeckung verkrümelt, bessere Fotos waren nicht zu machen, es spiegelt ungemein.
    

Angenehmes Rest-WE.


----------



## samorai (4. März 2019)

Endlich sieht alles etwas besser aus, es geht den Frühling entgegen.
Die Fische werden immer agiler, praktisch mit jedem °C mehr was das Wasser aufnehmen kann.

Schlecht war heut das Sturm-Tief.
Richtig zur Sache kam es bei uns um die Mittagszeit und so gegen 16.00 Uhr. 
Die Abdeckung hat alles überstanden.
Der Skimmer schaltete in den “Igel-Modus“,
im Prinzip war er zu / dicht .

Nach einer Stunde war alles wieder tutti.


----------



## samorai (9. März 2019)

Der Wind stellt mich dieses Jahr auf die Probe, jedes Wochenende kommt eine ganze Schubkarre an Dreck aus den umliegenden Bäumen zusammen.
Da muss ich froh sein, das zur Hälfte der Teich abgedeckt ist/wurde.
    

Die Sonnenanbeter kommen immer öfter aus ihrem Winter-Quartier und begutachten die Lage.
  

Auch krabbelt einiges aus dem Boden, die Natur drängelt und ich schließe mich an.
  sogar einige __ Lilien schauen schon aus dem Boden.
  

Die Seenplatte hinter der Gartentür will nicht weichen, dafür wird die Geräusche Kulisse auf ihr immer größer.Kraniche, Wildenten, Wildgänse und Silber+__ Graureiher gackern und schreien wie wild durcheinander.
                
Schwämme natürlich auch.

Diese Krähe sitzt nicht auf den Baum, sie wollte türmen, kam aber durch den starken Wind nicht von der Stelle.
  

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## samorai (10. März 2019)

Da hat mir das Handy wieder einen Streich gespielt, die Schwämme sollte auf jeden Fall Schwäne heißen.
Bitte hiermit um Verständnis.
Danke.


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2019)

Na schauen wir mal ob du es beim nächsten Treffen mit einem  wieder gut machen kannst 

Apropos treffen,  ist da dieses Jahr wieder was?
Muss ich doch gleich mal schauen gehen.


----------



## samorai (10. März 2019)

Du kannst auch 2 bekommen.


troll20 schrieb:


> Apropos treffen, ist da dieses Jahr wieder was?



Na bestimmt!


----------



## jolantha (11. März 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Die Seenplatte hinter der Gartentür will nicht weichen,


Deine Seenplatte gefällt mir, aber haben möchte ich sie nicht , da ist mir mein Wald lieber .


----------



## samorai (11. März 2019)

He Jo!
Die Seenplatte reguliert das micro Klima hier sehr gut.
Wasser ist träge und lässt zB. Frost Nächte förmlich “abblitzen“.
Der Wald ist immer Ca 2° kühler, ich schiebe es mal auf den Schatten der Bäume.
Als Beispiel fällt mir noch Ost-und Nordsee Klima ein, da sind größere Gebiete betroffen.


----------



## troll20 (11. März 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Wasser ist träge und lässt zB. Frost Nächte förmlich “abblitzen


Braucht aber leider auch länger zum warm werden


----------



## samorai (12. März 2019)

Ist zwischen 40 - 60 cm tief und erwärmt sich viel schneller wie mein Teich.
Zum Beispiel; die __ Frösche die dort angesiedelt sind quaken eine Woche früher wie die in meinen Teich.
Damit meine ich “ das Paarungs-Ritual“ und das ist Temperaturabhängig.


----------



## samorai (27. März 2019)

Die Zeit rennt aber alles andere hält sich bedeckt oder stagniert, im Teich genau wie in der Umgebung.
Zum Beispiel; die __ Magnolien, sie sind in einer Woche nur halb aufgeblüht.   
Wenn ich auf das vorherige Jahr denke sind die Blüten am 4. Tag schon wieder abgefallen.

Der Teich schwankt zwischen 8 -10° C und die Fische fressen etwas und ich habe die Abdeckung entfernt.  Jetzt ist wieder freie Sicht, endlich.
Solange die Temperatur nicht über 14°C geht bleibt nur noch der Bachlauf abgedeckt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (27. März 2019)

Bei uns sieht es ähnlich aus, außer das mein Wasser ca. 30 cm Sichttiefe hat.
Muss unbedingt die Blätter raus saugen.


----------



## samorai (27. März 2019)

He Sven!
Kannst die auch Keschern?
Zum saugen finde ich es noch zu früh, wegen der Amphibien und Bakterien und anderen Kleinvicher.
Mach TWW und ab 14°C WT kommt der Schlammsauger zum Einsatz.
Erst eine Hälfte und nach ne Woche die andere Hälfte.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. März 2019)

Ich sauge nur in Etappen, meisten geht das über 4 -6 Wochen dann immer 5k Wasser Wechsel.
An der Stelle wo das Sinkfutter lag war die Teichfolie so Sauber als wäre Sie neu 
Leider geht das nicht beim ganzen Teich, dafür sind es zu wenig Fische.

In 2 Wochen wird die UVC eingeschaltet dann ist Schluss mit Grünem Wasser.
Wenn die Pflanzen so weiter Wachsen, brauche ich die vielleicht auch nicht.

Schönes Sonniges WE

Grüße
von der Nordsee


----------



## samorai (5. Apr. 2019)

Und wieder WE, bereit für ein kleines Update.
Die Wege rund um den Teich wurden gesäubert , vorher  
nachher  
Staune immer wieder was ein Laubsauger kann.

Im Teich ist alles “paletti“ noch keine Schwebealgen und Fadenalgen sehr,sehr wenig.
Der TF  haut schon ordentlich Dreck raus.
     
Ist für mich eine vollkommen neue Erkenntnis mit einem TF im Frühjahr zu arbeiten bewährt sich aber gut und ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden.(Ist erst im Sommer angeschafft worden)
Die Herz-Lungen Maschinerie läuft mit Ca 12000 l und beide Pumpen sind im Einsatz.
Bei einer Teich Temperatur von ca 12°C.

Meine schöne Magnolie hat etwas Frost bekommen  

Dafür hat man ja eine zweite und diese sieht noch super aus. 

Bin sehr zufrieden bis jetzt .

Der Bachlauf wurde nun doch abgedeckt, ich war einfach zu neugierig und wollte sehen wie die ganze Sache aussehen würde, schließlich wurde zum ersten mal Teil-Abgedeckt.

Ich muss noch ein Nachtrag machen, meine Frau  hat schon für Ostern dekoriert 
      
So jetzt ist alles komplett.


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2019)

Heute mal ohne Fotos, ihr würdet eh nur in eine hübsche grüne Suppe sehen.
Die UVC hatte einen total Schaden und wurde heute getauscht, die alte werde ich mal aufschrauben und wenn ich nicht weiter weiß, soll der Elektriker mal etwas rumfummeln.

In den letzten zwei Tagen war so ziemlich alles an , was ich ohne UVC aufbieten konnte.
Beide Pumpen laufen auf volle Leistung und zusätzlich eine 12000l/h Strömungspumpe dimmbar. Bei diesem Ostwind auch der Schwimmskimm.

Zuerst spuckte der TF fast alle 5 Minuten die grüne Suppe aus.
Jetzt nach 5 Tagen spült er alle 40 Minuten.

Mit dem Schlammsauger wurde noch gar nicht im Teich umher gefummelt, dafür einmal in den Filtern zur Reinigung.
Lieber sauge ich auf Sicht.

Und ca 50 Goldfische haben den Teich verlassen, dummer Weise ist die selbe Anzahl noch drin, nur etwas dunkler und kleiner.

Der Grundstein für sagen wir mal 3 neue Koi  ist gelegt/vorbereitet.
Ich dachte so an ein Asagi, Goshiki , Goromo oder was.


----------



## samorai (19. Mai 2019)

Heute steht der eigene Teich im Vordergrund, einiges wurde verändert.
Das __ Hel-x ist raus und Japanmatten sind eingezogen.
Die Anstroemung hat mir nicht gefallen.
 
Filter gesamt  
Muss ich mir Sorgen um den Schaum machen?

Auch der Teich hat eine neue Belüftung bekommen.  
1m Stabbelueftung.

Die Wasser __ Lilien haben bestimmt auch auf wärmere Tage gewartet, keine 2Tage hat es gedauert und sie bluehen.
     
Der Dschungel ist wieder da.   
Und in der Froschecke geht es zur Sache, auch Lautstärke maessig 

Schoenes Rest We.


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2019)

Ron, schaff die Fische ab !  Schon hast Du keine Arbeit mehr, mit Teichreinigung . Meiner ist klar, es läuft nur noch der Skimmer.
Spart auch jede Menge an Strom . Gut, manchmal vermisse ich meine Fische, aber dafür hab ich eben mehr an Kleingetier . 
Meine __ Iris(se) sind noch nicht so weit.


----------



## samorai (20. Mai 2019)

He Jo!
Der Teich wurde extra für die Fische gebaut, abschaffen, so weit ist es noch lange nicht.
Hat noch ein bissel Zeit.
Aber ich versteh dich.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Mai 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Muss ich mir Sorgen um den Schaum machen?


Fütterst du schon viel?


----------



## troll20 (21. Mai 2019)

Ron, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Das sieht reine weg nach noch nicht abgebauter Biomasse aus, die jetzt aufgespalten wird.




_View: https://youtu.be/cx7-gdyHiJ0_


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Gut, manchmal vermisse ich meine Fische, aber dafür hab ich eben mehr an Kleingetier .


Kauf dir ein paar Regenbogenelritzen oder versuche Rundschwanzmacropoden zu bekommen.


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Fütterst du schon viel?



Ja ich füttere ca 200 gramm pro Tag bei einer WT von 17-19°C.
Davon 50 gramm morgens den Rest abends.
Am Futter wird nicht liegen, Jahr für Jahr wird so gefüttert, tippe eher auf einen toten Frosch vielleicht. 

Abgesehen vom Filterumbau habe ich Teich mineralien leicht unter dosiert in den Teich gemacht. 

Die Japan Matten scheinen langsam in Fahrt zu kommen, das Wasser ist optisch besser geworden.
      Mal sehen wo die Reise hin führt.


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2019)

Leider musste ich die Japan Matten wieder ausbauen, sie stauen das Wasser brutal an.
Mag sein das da ein gewisser Unterschied zwischen gepumtes und Schwerkraft System besteht. 
Hatte noch den doppelten Abstand zwischen den Matten ausprobiert, dann noch ein LH davor gesetzt aber der hat mir zu viel CO 2 ausgetragen.
All diese Bemühungen waren letztlich umsonst.
Zweiter Rückschlag waren die Siebe vom TF, schon wieder kaputt, knapp ein halbes Jahr gehalten.
Selbst ist der Mann und mit Adhesal repariert.

Irgendwie kann ich das Verändern nicht sein lassen.
Neu ist eine Beluefterstange, angeschlossen an einer 60 ger Hailea erspart mir jetzt die Stroemungspumpe.
Pumpen und Skimmer wurden danach ausgerichtet.
 

Weil ich nur immer Details zeige, ist hier der Teich mal in der gesamten Ansicht.  

Dazu noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## samorai (16. Juli 2019)

Heute geht es mal nicht um den Teich oder nur sehr kurz.

Die Duftlielen haben Saison und der Geruch verbreitet sich im ganzen Garten.
In der Regel sind sie zwischen 80-90 cm hoch und auch etwas höher. 
Dennoch gibt es immer diese eine Ausnahme 1.90 m hoch ohne Düngung, einfach ein Traum.    

Eigentlich hatte ich das __ Hechtkraut abgeschrieben, weil die "Dicken" jede Randbepflanzung zusetzen.
Aber man wird immer ein wenig belehrt.  

Das Teich Management scheint im Gleichgewicht zu sein und die __ Frösche fühlen sich sichtbar sehr wohl.


----------



## samorai (16. Juli 2019)

Heute ist Mondfinsternis.
Leider Handy Bilder.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Juli 2019)

Und wo ist es finster?


----------



## samorai (20. Juli 2019)

Tja soviel Zeit hatte ich nicht. 
Musste nächsten Tag wieder arbeiten.


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2019)

Hallo!
Ich bin zur Zeit dabei meine "Froschecke" auf zu lösen.
Dabei denke ich an Keimdruck Absenkung und Wasser Farbe, denn mein Wasser ist sehr dunkelbraun.      
Natürlich sind das die Humin Stoffe der Tannennadeln. 
Weg hexen kann ich sie nicht aber etwas mindern 

Handarbeit...... nur der Schlammsauger stand an meiner Seite.


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2019)

Ron, hättest ja wenigstens mal den toten __ Reiher aus dem Bild räumen können


----------



## samorai (9. Aug. 2019)

Das ist nur ein Versuch, Jo  aber du hast recht.
Das nächste Mal, okay.


----------



## samorai (16. Aug. 2019)

Hallo!
Morgen wird es leichte Umbauten geben.
Da wo die Froschecke war ist es mir zu flach 30cm, würde diese Ecke gerne noch für Seerosen nutzen wollen,also wird sie tiefer werden, eventuell um das doppelte.
Dann werden die Pflanzen Körbe unter dem Wasser verschwinden.

Wenn der Teich durch diese Aktion etwas kleiner wird, das kann ich verkraften.

Habe noch alten Schlauch den ich an einer 12 000 Pumpe anschließen kann.
Ich schätze mal um die 10000l werden den Teich verlassen müssen um die Folie hoch zu klappen.
Sie wid dann über eine Leiter gelegt um vernünftig arbeiten zu können.

Der Rasen wird sich freuen.


----------



## samorai (19. Aug. 2019)

Am Sonnabend ging es los. 
Wasser abpumpen, dazu wurde die 12000 Skimmer Pumpe genutzt. Es dauerte 2,5h um ca 60 cm abzulassen. 
Die Wasseruhr verriet mir später beim befüllen, es waren 14000l.
    
Der Trick mit der Leiter, wo ich die Folie rüber legen konnte, ging sehr gut. 
Es war auch sehr interessant zu sehen was sich unter der Folie und Flies abspielt. Es war nur eine kleine Wurzel 10 cm vom Rand, alles andere war forz trocken.
Das tiefer buddeln hat nicht lange gedauert. Erst das Grobe mit der Schippe und danach das feine mit der Maurer Kelle.

Das Befüllen hatte wesentlich länger gedauert 7h.
Am Sonntag musste der Ueberlauf wieder hergestellt werden, denn ein Regengebiet war im Anmarsch.  
      
Die Fische haben diese Aktion ziemlich locker genommen. 

Den Rest, Ufermatte, Steine legen, werde ich in dieser Woche noch fertig stellen.


----------



## samorai (23. Aug. 2019)

Hallo!
Nach dem Streß der letzten Tage, habe ich heute an meiner Froschecke weiter gearbeitet.

Leider ist die Froschecke nun nicht mehr, ab heute kann man Seerosen Ecke dazu sagen.
Natürlich hat meine Black Prinzess sich den Platz erobert.
 
Fertig, weit gefehlt, das ist mir zu kahl.
Ein paar Pflanzen wurden in einer Tuppe aufbewahrt und die kamen jetzt zum Zuge.  
Nach 1bis 2 Jahren ist alles wieder dicht bewachsen. 

Der Überlauf musste nochmal nach justiert werden.

Bis jetzt sind alle Paddler noch okay, ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.
 
Puh das war ne Woche.


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2019)

Ich lob Dich mal ganz dolle, warst Du wirklich fleißig . 
Spendier ich Dir doch glatt mal ein


----------



## samorai (24. Aug. 2019)

Danke Jo!


----------



## Chelmon1 (25. Aug. 2019)

Mensch Ron,
Das ist ja super.


----------



## samorai (15. Okt. 2019)

Und wieder ein kleines Update in Sachen Teich und Umgebung. 

Stress, Stress und nochmals Stress!

Die Wildschweine lassen einfach nicht locker, der Zaun wurde x- mal repariert und sie sind nicht zu stoppen.  Gestern waren sie vor 20 Uhr da, ich wollte gerade mein kleines Radio anschalten, eingestellt wurde ein Sender auf MW das rauscht und knackt so schön, dass würden wir nie hören.  Danach bin ich mit dem Auto runter gefahren, volle Scheinwerfer und Dauer Hupe. 
Dummerweise habe ich ein Eckgrundstueck. 

Im Netz wurde jetzt Repaplan bestellt das hat nach außen einen guten Geruch aber im Inneren gibt es Chili. Jippi a je  Schweinebacke!
Und Tschüss ihr Braunkittel! 
Hoffentlich! 
Der Rasen ist kein Rasen mehr, n￼ach zweimaligen wieder herrichten gebe ich auf.  

Was gibt es im Teich neues:
Ich stelle ein deutliches Wachstum fest, kann es aber nicht  deuten ob es an dem TF liegt oder am höheren Sauerstoff Eintrag.
Beides könnte eine Erklärung sein.

Deutlich hat der Kumonryn Koi und etliche andere an Wachstum zugelegt.   Der Gormo rechts daneben auf ca 65cm. 
Schätze den Komonryn auf satte 75 cm, eventuell auch etwas mehr. 

Das stimmt mich wenigstens etwas froh. 
Im nächsten Jahr probiere ich dann mal Florian 's Futter aus.
Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass nicht das Wachstum der Fische im Vordergrund sehe, nein im Gegenteil da bin ich eher der Typ
der seine Paddler, "wie in Lagerfeuer Manier" schwimmen sehen will, ob es bei einem  oder einem  ist, Hauptsache alles ist stimmig.


----------



## samorai (16. Okt. 2019)

Oh, ein Foto will ich noch nach fügen, um die Herbststimmung anzuheben.
 
Der Nebel steigt sehr langsam die Wiese empor.

Erinnert mich immer etwas an "The Fog".   

Heute musste ich die Pumpe mit der Gitterrohr Ansaugung raus nehmen und mit einem scharfen Wasserstrahl reinigen, es war vollkommen zugesetzt.


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Okt. 2019)

Ich finde die Bilder etwas unscharf!


----------



## samorai (16. Okt. 2019)

Da hast du recht. 
Ich mache zuerst die Arbeiten und wenn noch Zeit ist die Fotos. 
Könnte etwas dunkel gewesen sein.


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2019)

Hallo, ab heute schlägt das Imperium zurück. 
Der bestellte Wildschwein Köder ist eingetroffen und wurde auch gleich verteilt, von außen hui und von innen pfui.
Das wird eine hübsche Magenverstuemmung ergeben. 
Etwas Rache für ihre "Grausamkeit".

Das Schlafzimmer Fenster ist bei den Temperaturen noch auf. 

Ich möchte hören wie sie reagieren und genug Tuung für das angetane haben.
Nächste Woche kommt eine große Spule mit einem kleinen Draht wo AC/DC die Hauptrolle spielt.

"Schwein sein ist schön" . 


Der Klimawandel hat auch ein gutes im Teich und Garten. 

Oktober - Rosen....... wau 
Im Teich  
Im Garten  

Werde weiter berichten ob der Köder gegen die Sauen gewirkt hat, am liebsten würde ich draußen schlafen aber es regnet. 
Das Radio bleibt aus für diese Nacht. 
Mal sehen wo der Hammer hängt!


----------



## samorai (19. Okt. 2019)

Der Köder wirkt nicht.


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Okt. 2019)

Hi Ron
Dann warte auf den „Highway to Hell“ nächste Woche. Vielleicht hilft es ja wenn sie ein paar Volt auf die Steckdosen bekommen.


----------



## koile (19. Okt. 2019)

Habe gestern einen Beitrag im Tv gesehen,was tun gegen diese Sauerei,
guter Erfolg wurde durch Schwefellinsen bestätigt.


----------



## samorai (19. Okt. 2019)

Neue Köder wurden ausgelegt eventuell war der Regen gestern kontra produktiv. 
Wenn der Köder im Netz eine sehr gute Bewertung von 99,4% hat, können einfach nicht meine Schweine die 0,6 % schlausten von ganz Deutschland sein. 
Kaum zu glauben. 

Dafür saß der Eisvogel keine 3m vor mir, kein Foto, aber er sah richtig toll aus.
Wenigstens ein Erfolgserlebnis.


----------



## jolantha (21. Okt. 2019)

Daumen drück, für den Erfolg !!


----------



## samorai (21. Okt. 2019)

Danke Jo!

Wie ist es denn bei euch mit dem Wilden Sauen?


----------



## troll20 (21. Okt. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Danke Jo!
> 
> Wie ist es denn bei euch mit dem Wilden Sauen?


Frisch gegrillt am liebsten so wie letzten Samstag. 
Mmmmmm, ich könnte schon wieder 

Ansonsten ist hier mehr Elchgebiet


----------



## koile (22. Okt. 2019)

Oder auch so alls Gullpopo (arsch) sagt man ja nicht.


----------



## Anja W. (23. Okt. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

als Bulette oder Burger sind die lästigen Schweine auch sehr lecker!

Ich hatte heute nur ganz kleinen Besuch. Die Blindschleiche schlängelte über die Betonplatten der Terrasse und kam nicht von der Stelle. Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum die damit so ein Problem haben. Wir haben dieses Jahr schon eine von Waschbetonplatten gerettet, die von einer Drossel wohl für einen __ Regenwurm gehalten wurde.

 

Natürlich fand es die Schleiche in meiner warmen Hand so schön, dass sie sich nicht gerührt hat. Vielleicht habe ich sie beim Bäumeschneiden aufgescheucht. 

Unser grüner "Pflanzenteich" macht mir ein wenig Sorgen. In der winzigen, flacheren Ecke und an noch einer Stelle ist das Wasser milchig trüb. Ich möchte da aber eigentlich nicht mehr rangehen, da er von vielen Tieren bewohnt wird, die jetzt ich im Herbst nicht mehr stören möchte. Dieses Jahr habe ich sogar eine kleine __ Ringelnatter gesehen. Egal, was da passiert ist, ich würde es nur verteilen.


----------



## samorai (23. Okt. 2019)

Hallo @Anja W.!

Wasser Wechsel jeden Tag ne halbe Stunde, verbunden mit einer Kreisstroemung und Sauerstoff Einleitung.

Und ich will die Wildschweine nicht zu töten, die sollen abziehen, sich verpi--en.

Die letzten 3 Tage waren ruhig, kein Besuch.


----------



## Anja W. (23. Okt. 2019)

Hi Ron,

Ich weiß ja. Vielleicht hast Du es ja geschafft, dass sie nicht wiederkommen.
Vor einigen Jahren war ich mal in einem Ferienhaus, wo die Wildschweine über Wochen immer wieder alles verwüsteten. Wenn ich abends kam, konnte ich hupen, soviel ich wollte. Die Schweine haben sich nur mäßig schnell weg bewegt. Daran musste ich bei Deiner Geschichte denken. Eines Tages standen Wildschweinbuletten und -burger auf der Speisekarte und dann war Ruhe. Das war aber weit draußen und in kaum bewohnten Gebiet, wo eh immer gejagt wurde.

Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde morgen mal gucken, was ich machen kann. Das ist aber draußen im Wochenendhaus. Mit "täglich" wird es da dann schwierig.


----------



## samorai (23. Okt. 2019)

Ach Anja ne Geschichte über Wildschweine kann ich auch erzählen. 

Ich war damals bei der NVA in Storkow (Feldlager).
Fruehsport war morgens immer angesagt. 
Also die Trillerpfeife holte uns wie immer um 7.00 Uhr aus den Betten. 
Halb schlafend und halb wach, ziehst man sich den Trainingsanzug an und trottet den anderen hinterher.
Kurz vor dem Ausgang laufe ich auf einen stehenden Körper auf. 
Es ging nicht weiter. 

Was ist los, frage ich. 
Wildschwein 5m vor der Tür. 
Ich schaute das erste Mal hoch an diesem Morgen und sah einen prima ausgestatteten Keiler in voller Pracht, einfach nur da stehend.

Keiner rührte sich von uns, alle gafften nur den Keiler an. 

Selbst die "Popanse" die  uns doch führen sollten haben nur gegafft.

Na ja Ende der Geschicht, Fruehsport gab es damals nicht.

Nach 20 Minuten zog er einfach ab. 
Hatte wohl genug von der Gafferei. 

Die Wache schob ich anschließend nur nur noch auf LKW Dächer. 

Angst hatte ich keine, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## samorai (30. Okt. 2019)

So, liebe Foren-Gemeinde, kurzer Hand habe ich die Pumpen abgestellt.
Das ist mir "zu Fett", heute und morgen Nacht noch minus Gerade angesagt.
Da morgen und übermorgen frei sind kann ich je nach Bedarf wieder anstellen.

Ich muß sagen der Wetterumschwung kam ziemlich schnell und überraschend. 

Auf die Schnelle wurden Palmen und Co mit Noppen Folien eingehaust, ein dreifach Hoch, wer das erfunden hat.  
  
Kurzzeitig müssen die Pflanzen da mal durch, denn der Winter-Parkplatz in der Werkstatt ist noch nicht frei gegeben.
Da herrscht noch das blanke Chaos.  
Die Strom Anlage gegen die Wildschweine ist gekommen.  

Und der TF hing wieder. 
Jetzt probiere ich mal anders. 
Siebgaze in 60ym wurde gekauft und direkt auf den Gummi mit Innotec geklebt. 
Bei der vorgangen Version hat sich wie ich feststellen musste der "Einfassungsgummi gelöst. 
Ja wenn der Untergrund nicht hält, dann klebe ich mir die Finger wund. 
Jedenfalls gleich mal Massenproduktion.  

Falls es wieder nicht möglich ist es dauerhaft zu halten, dann würde ich es noch einmal mit 100my Gaze probieren, was danach kommt weiß der Geier. 
Das Teich-Latein schrumpft langsam aber sicher. 

Für Lösungen wäre ich immer dankbar und offen.


----------



## samorai (31. Okt. 2019)

Hier ist es gut zu sehen was ich meine.
Ganz  
Beschädigungen


----------



## DbSam (31. Okt. 2019)

Ich habe keine Ahnung welchen Trommelfilter Du nutzt ... (bin ehrlicherweise auch gerade zu faul zur Suche in den unendliche Weiten der Threads im HGT ...)

Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, dann würde ich zusätzlich mit einem Rähmchen arbeiten, dieses verschrauben und Innotec nur als Dichtmittel benutzen. 
Irgendwie so, kommt auf Deine Trommel an ...

Die Gaze und deren Verklebung haben im Betrieb schon einige Lastwechsel auszuhalten.
Ansonsten halt vor der Verklebung alles absolut pingelig reinigen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (31. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Carsten! 


DbSam schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung welchen Trommelfilter Du nutzt ... (bin ehrlicherweise auch gerade zu faul zur Suche in den unendliche Weiten der Threads



Kann ich gut verstehen, es ist der ATF1. 
Gereinigt wird mit Aceton und dann wird der gelöste Dreck wieder abgewischt.

Die Siebe liegen im Gummi und werden durch die Halterungen verschraubt und angepresst.   
Nochmals einen Rahmen oder Einfassung bauen wird schwer, da die Sache halbrund gestaltet ist. 

Der kleine Gummi, wie oben fotografiert, löst sich ab und das Siebewebe reißt an den Stellen ab.

Eventuell ist bei der Herstellung sprich bei dem Vulkanisieren etwas falsch gelaufen (zu heiß) aber .

Eine Lösung wäre den Wasserdruck zu reduzieren, zieht aber mehr Spuelintervalle nach sich. 
Werde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## troll20 (31. Okt. 2019)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere greift Aceton eine Vielzahl von Gummimischungen und Kunststoffen an.
Evtl. liegt ja da der Hund begraben und schützt dich nicht vor den Wildsäuen


----------



## DbSam (31. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Ron,

ich schließe mich dem René an, mit Aceton sollte man vorsichtig umgehen.
Bzw. und umgangssprachlich ausgedrückt:
Man sollte genau wissen, was Aceton "auf dem Material anrichtet", es ist ein sehr aggressives Lösungsmittel.

Danke für die Bilder ...
Zu meinem Posting weiter oben, habe den Aufbau verstanden:
Das weiße Rähmchen und die Trommel fixieren den Gummirand mit Gaze - dies meinte ich.

Jetzt zum Gummi, der Gaze und Deinem Foto:
 
Sag mal:
Kann es sein, dass im Original die Gaze in die Nut gedrückt und mit dem Kedergummi gehalten wird?
Das stelle ich mir gerade effektiver vor, als das 'Adhesealgepansche'.
Zur Not könnte man nach dieser Fixierung im Bereich des Kedergummis noch etwas(!) Adhesal auftragen, um mechanische Belastungen im Bereich des Kedergummis zu verteilen/zu unterbinden.

Auf jeden Fall denke ich, dass bei dieser Konstruktion zu viel Kleber auch nichts bringt, außer dass es die weißen Rähmchen verzieht und ausbeult und diese später noch mehr Probleme bereiten, bzw. dadurch keinen effektiven vollflächigen Druck mehr ausüben können.

So in etwa und aus der Ferne ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (31. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Ihr beiden!
Aceton entfettet und säubert, bei PVC ein deutliches Problem, weil auch die Weichmacher entzogen werden.
Hier handelt es sich aber um Gummi, wo das Aceton keinen Schaden anrichten kann.
Mir kommt es sogar vor als wenn der Kedergummi immer länger geworden ist.



DbSam schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass im Original die Gaze in die Nut gedrückt und mit dem Kedergummi gehalten wird?


Keine Ahnung musst du den Hersteller fragen.



DbSam schrieb:


> Das stelle ich mir gerade effektiver vor, als das 'Adhesealgepansche'.
> Zur Not könnte man nach dieser Fixierung im Bereich des Kedergummis noch etwas(!) Adhesal auftragen, um mechanische Belastungen im Bereich des Kedergummis zu verteilen/zu unterbinden.



So habe ich es bei der ersten Verklebung gemacht aber wenn der Kedergummi (UntergrundmateriaL nicht hält) kann ich noch 2kg Innotec rüber schmattern für umsonst.



DbSam schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall denke ich, dass bei dieser Konstruktion zu viel Kleber auch nichts bringt, außer dass es die weißen Rähmchen verzieht und ausbeult und diese später noch mehr Probleme bereiten, bzw. dadurch keinen effektiven vollflächigen Druck mehr ausüben können.



Das Innotec wurde dieses mal mit einem Selicon-Spachtel auf gezogen bzw. wieder auf dem Gummi abgezogen / geglättet.
Bei der ersten Verklebung wurde leider nur der Finger benutzt, könnte sein das es Verwerfungen gegeben hat, wenn auch sehr minimal.
Morgen baue ich wieder ein, wobei mir der Wasserdruck nicht aus "der __ Nase" geht. Der wird 100% reduziert.
Wenn ich mir die Sache betrachte kommen "satte" 25-30 Liter die auf dem Siebgewebe drücken, das ist nicht OHNE.

So wurde auch die Teicherweiterung 2008,  Verbindung PE und PVC-Folie hergestellt, keine Undichtigkeiten, und 2012 damals noch das NG Becken (Pflanzenfilter) wieder zurück gebaut. 
Das Aceton ist auf Gummi mit der Reinigungskraft unschlagbar.


----------



## DbSam (31. Okt. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Hier handelt es sich aber um Gummi, wo das Aceton keinen Schaden anrichten kann.
> Mir kommt es sogar vor als wenn der Kedergummi immer länger geworden ist.



Na ja, ich würde hier ganz dringend empfehlen, dass man sich dazu etwas näher informieren sollte.   ("man" = Ron )
Gummi und Azeton sind keine Freunde, wirklich nicht.
Ein sich verlängernder Kedergummi sollte einen an sich schon stutzig genug machen.


Zu Gaze, Gummi und Kedergummi:

Die Gaze so zuschneiden, dass diese mit dem Kedergummi wie ein "U" in die Nut gedrückt werden kann, also der Rest der Gaze außen noch herausschaut.
Das ganze 'Gemurkse' zurechtfummeln und den Kedergummi eindrücken. Zu weit überstehende Gaze zurechtschneiden.
Danach mit Adheseal im Bereich des Kedergummis eine dünne Schicht aufbringen, damit die Knickstelle der Gaze etwas geschützt ist und sich evtl. Kräfte besser verteilen.
Alle Teile wieder in die Trommel einbauen und freuen.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass diesmal die Freude etwas länger anhalten wird. Also je nach Qualität der Gaze ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:


samorai schrieb:


> Das Aceton ist auf Gummi mit der Reinigungskraft unschlagbar.


Jupp, sogar der Gummi wird u.U. wieder klebrig. 

PPS:
Nimm Isopropanol, das reinigt genauso gut, macht aber im Regelfall Dein Zeugs nicht kaputt.
(Gummi kannst Du auch gut mit Natriumbikarbonat (Natron) reinigen ...)


----------



## Ippo (1. Nov. 2019)

Was mir noch einfällt wäre die Klebefläche abschleifen um die Kontaktfläche zu erhöhen.


----------



## samorai (25. Nov. 2019)

Habe mich schlau gemacht zum Thema Aceton. 

Um alles aufzuklären, ich benutze den Primer von Sarnafil, der ist predestiniert für Folien Verklebungen. 
Mit meinem Aceton gequatsche habe ich euch versehentlich in eine falsche Richtung gelenkt. 
    
Habe mich schon gewundert sich der Teich nicht in 3 Hälften auflöst.  Aber alles hält wie "Sau". 

Die neu angefertigten Siebe halten erstmal und hoffentlich etwas länger. 

Und zum Thema Umgebung :
Fotografiert auf der Arbeit.


----------



## samorai (16. Dez. 2019)

He Leute!
Auch wenn hier eine leichte Ebbe ist, in Sachen schreiben, bei mir gibt es immer das eine oder andere zu berichten.

Letzte Woche gab es mal wieder Natur Live im Morgengraun.
Ein Biber schwamm einfach und seelen ruhig am Flussrand entlang.
So oft sehen wir sie auch nicht, lässt aber auf eine intakte Umwelt schließen.  

Im Teich ist alles ruhig, die Fischis liegen mal hier und da ab, wo es gerade am günstigsten finden.


----------



## samorai (20. Dez. 2019)

Hallo!
Meine Antje(Katze) ist krank, sie hat "Grippe" oder so was ähnliches.
Schluckbeschwerden und wenn sie Maut hört es sich irgendwie komisch an. 
Antibiotika Spritzen und Maulspritzen. 
Heute war sie bei der 2.Maulspritze sehr apathisch. 
Morgen früh geht es wieder zum TA für die dritte Antibiotika Spritze. 
Bin aber zuversichtlich, denn heute habe ich die Teich Pflanzen weiter herunter geschnitten und Antje war mit von der Partie, hatte etwas herum getobt und Pappi bei der Arbeit über die "Schulter" gekuckt. 
Leider keine Fotos, die vom kahlen Teich kann ich morgen nach reichen, bin einfach zu spät fertig geworden. 
Ach ja bei den warmen Temperaturen hat meine __ Thalia ein kleines neues Blatt geschoben.


----------



## samorai (20. Dez. 2019)

Ach was ich vergessen habe Urlaub bis zum 5.1. 2020


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Dez. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Ach was ich vergessen habe Urlaub bis zum 5.1. 2020



Das hat mich jetzt unglaublich motiviert, ich habe nämlich keinen.


----------



## samorai (20. Dez. 2019)

Natürlich motiviert es nur mich. 
Gartenstuehle aus Holz werden noch aufgearbeitet, Aeste abschneiden und hier und da arbeiten die man im Winter in der Garage durch führen kann.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Dez. 2019)

Schönen Urlaub! Fleißig, fleißig! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (21. Dez. 2019)

Hier die versprochenen Urlaubs Fotos. 
    Ohne Pflanzen sieht er viel größer aus           Das landet natürlich auch im Teich , es gibt immer Arbeit.


----------



## samorai (13. Jan. 2020)

Na Leute, neues Jahr, neues Glück und gut rein gerutscht?

Ich habe noch eine 300l Tonne auf Halde zu liegen, die möchte ich wieder als __ Hel-x Filter im Betrieb nehmen, dafür wandert der Biotec 10 (Schwamm Filter) raus aus dem System.

Zur Anstroemung des Hel-x Filter haette ich mal ne Frage. 

Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben das die beste Anstroemung des Hel-x von unten aus der Mitte des Filters heraus wäre. 

Hat sich da im Laufe der Zeit etwas geändert? 

Soll ich dazu eine Medieauflage einbauen wie aus der alten Schule oder brauche ich das nicht mehr ?


----------



## samorai (6. Apr. 2020)

Ich möchte sagen dieses Jahr bin ich verdammt gut aus der Winter Saison gestartet. Man ich kann es kaum fassen, alles läuft problemlos perfekt.
Jeder Aufwand hat sich gelohnt.
Das Wasser ist okay und fast klar.
TF macht keine Schwierigkeiten und wenn der Rieselfilter so richtig eingefahren ist, dann kann es nur noch besser werden.

Einige Fische stehen in Richtung Ausgang Rieselfilter, daher nehme ich an, dass das aufgespaltene Wasser aus dem Rieselfilter gut ankommt.  

Sitze noch draußen und Schitt die blöden Mücken sind auch wieder da.


----------



## samorai (10. Apr. 2020)

Stand der Wasser Werte :
PH 7,8
KH 4
O2 1OO%
PO4 <0,5
NO2 =0
NO3 =0

Morgen WW.


----------



## samorai (17. Apr. 2020)

Dank dem neuen Futter von Konishi sind binnend des ersten Monats alle Koi auf 1,2m gewachsen.   
Alles läuft auf volle Kraft, auch die Stroemungspumpe.  
Wie ihr sehen könnt verpasst sich mein "dicker" gerade eine Unterwasser Dusche.  

Der Ausgang vom RF wurde durch die Folie versteckt unter der Brücke in den Teich geführt und unterstützt so die Strömung vom Bachlauf mit. 
  darüber ist der Frischwasser Zulauf. 
Heute war wieder WW.  Die aufsteigenden Algen sind wieder da, im Prinzip alle Jahre wieder. 
Morgen werde ich nochmal Kohl füttern. 

Erst haechelt man das die Saison wieder anlaufen tut, dann nach den ersten Monat geht alles wieder in eine gewisse Tagesordnung über.


----------



## samorai (2. Mai 2020)

Sind das schon die Eisheiligen?
Die Temperaturen machen den Mai nicht gerade Ehre.
Seit dem es regnet springt regelrecht alles grün hervor.
  
Die Kübel Pflanzen bekommen wieder frische Luft, Dienstag habe ich sie aus der Winter Behausung geholt. Banane und Co sehen noch etwas angeschlagen aus, mit einer Kopfduengung, viel Wasser und ohne Sonne wird es schon werden.
  
Im Gewächshaus wird geheizt, Tomaten sind gesetzt und Kräuter wachsen immer.
    
Teich ist unverändert gut, Fische fressen normal.
Nur etwas viele Algen am Teichgrund.
Vor ein paar Jahren waren es mehr Schwebealgen, naja die Zeiten ändern sich eben.
Ich bin ja noch Herr der Lage, damit ist dieses Jahr der Teichsauger unheimlich gefragt.
  
Unser "Panther" weiß auch wie man sich vor Regen schützt.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (6. Mai 2020)

Bist du insgesamt mit deinem atf1 zufrieden?


----------



## samorai (6. Mai 2020)

Ganz ehrlich :
Also in einen gepumten System ist der die ober Kacke. 
Bei einem Schwerkraft System hat  die Trommel nicht soviel Wasserlast zu tragen und es könnte da besser sein.
Mach doch mal ne Umfrage.


----------



## samorai (17. Mai 2020)

Heute habe ich mir den TF nochmal zu Herzen genommen. 
Also die selbst integrierten Siebe halten, die Abdichtung ließ aber sehr zu wünschen übrig daher habe ich die Sieb Halterung mit Innotec verkleistert, falls ich da noch einmal ran muss schneide ich es wieder auf.  
Der Bio Filter im 2800l Becken habe ich noch ein wenig modefeziert.
Bin im Hel - x Filter auf halb und halb umgestiegen.
Habe ca 40 l 14 __ Hel-x entfernt um mehr Bewegung hinein zu bekommen, da wo der Flow nicht hin kommt ist eine leichte Belüftung integriert  
So wird es wohl bleiben. 
Die Japanmatten sind hierbei nur Abstandshalter.


----------



## samorai (18. Mai 2020)

Na wisst ihr schon was ihr Himmelfahrt macht?
Ich schon.
Unter dem Abfluss von meinem GFK-Teich hat sich eine Wurzel breit gemacht und hebt ihn immer weiter an. Hier mal ein Bilder von der der "Gelben Wahrheit".  
  Es wird nicht leicht werden.
Der Plan ist von beiden Seiten ein tiefes Loch zu buddeln dann werde ich möglichst groß bohren und den Sand raus spülen, anschließend muß eine Schere her halten.
Wenn es das China __ Schilf ist was ich annehme sind die Wurzeln hart wie Stein.
Oh da kommt "solche" Freude auf.


----------



## DbSam (18. Mai 2020)

Ach Gottchen, das bissel ist doch schnell behoben.

Kleiner Tipp:
Du musst nur das blau markierte Ende der Wasserwaage irgendwo bei dem markierten Stück Schlauch auflegen und schon sollte sich alles wieder im zulässigen Rahmen bewegen.
Da kannst Du dann in Ruhe Dein Vatertagsbier trinken. like
 


VG Carsten
lol


----------



## samorai (19. Mai 2020)

Ja Carsten, da gebe ich dir Recht, das sind die 3cm Gegegengefaelle.
Den passenden großen Bohrer hab ich schon gefunden. 

Was noch blöd ist, alle Mücken wollen mir helfen und " greifen mir tüchtig unter die Arme" .


----------



## DbSam (19. Mai 2020)

Hi Ron,

mal zurück zum Ernst der Lage:


Wenn ich Deinen Plan so lese ...
Ist es vielleicht nicht einfacher, die Wanne ganz rauszuheben, die Wurzeln zu entfernen, den Boden zu nivellieren und dann die Wanne neu zu setzen? 
Das wird vielleicht nicht viel schneller und auch nicht mit weniger Aufwand gehen, aber das Ergebnis ist berechenbarer und die Wanne sitzt dann auch nicht auf einem evtl. Hohlraum ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (19. Mai 2020)

Ist nur am / unter dem Auslauf.
Die ganze Wanne schaffe ich nicht alleine raus zu heben. 
Unter dem Becken sollte es normaler Weise trocken sein, da wird keine Wurzel lang wachsen. 
Dann kommt das Gewicht dazu auf 3-4  m2  sind ca mit Wasser 3000 kg.

Ne, ne lass mal gut sein.


----------



## DbSam (19. Mai 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Unter dem Becken sollte es normaler Weise trocken sein, da wird keine Wurzel lang wachsen.


Definiere "normalerweise" bei einer Wurzel. 
Als ich den alten Teich weggerissen habe, da war es darunter auch "trocken" und trotzdem alles voller langer Wurzeln ...
Und wie Du siehst, ist einer Wurzel auch das Gewicht bis zu einer gewissen Grenze weitestgehend egal. Dein Becken steht einseitig erhöht in der Gegend herum ...

Die Wurzeln dieses "GenauenNameVergessen"-Bambusgraszeugs haben sich z. Bsp. im Laufe der Jahre unter dem Felsblock (der ist noch ca. 20 cm tiefer und breiter) hindurchgearbeitet, wie ich vor zwei Wochen bei der Versetzung des Zeugs feststellen musste.
Wenn man das zweite Foto betrachtet, dann kann man den Wurzelverlauf erahnen ...
   
Zum Schluss war das eine schweißtreibende Halbtagesarbeit ...  
Hätte ich zur Gewichtsreduktion aus dem Stein das Wasser ablassen und diesen dann hochheben können, ich hätte es getan. 


Aus dieser Sicht würde ich eher zuerst die Wanne und dann alle Wurzeln "bequem" entfernen.
Danach der Wanne wieder ein neues waagerechtes Bett liefern ...

Aber Du kannst ja trotzdem zuerst einen Versuch starten, das kann ich von hier aus nicht einschätzen.
Du hast bei Dir auch den Vorteil eines Sandbodens. Hier waren alle Wurzeln um irgendwelche Steine gewachsen, da zieht man nichts heraus ...



Viel Erfolg bei der Schinderei 
Grüße Carsten


----------



## samorai (19. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg bei der Schinderei



Und ich habe geschindert und mit Erfolg. 
Alles ist erstmal unterhoelt. 
Mit bohren und frei spülen war mir doch zu riskant, Staemneisesn und Hammer, cm für cm, dann mit dem Kuhfuss ( gekroebte Seite) frei gekratzt.

Frage : Ist GFK eigentlich kalt verformbar?

Ich habe gedacht es wird dann tiefer sacken wenn es unterhoelt ist aber dem war nicht so. 
Der Prozess geht sehr langsam vor sich. 
Jetzt habe ca 40 - 50 kg Gewicht auf gelegt. 
Die gelbe Wahrheit ist guter Dinge. 
  
Ursache : die Ablaufzunge hatte wohl Wasser durch gelassen und durch das anheben der Wurzeln, mehr Wurzeln, mehr Wasser, haben die sich Pudelwohl gefühlt und die kleine undichtigkeit immer mehr vergrößert.
Ganz 100 Prozent wird es wohl nie dicht werden.
Zuerst wird noch so gut wie es geht abgedichtet aber zusätzlich wird noch eine Folie unterkommen die in den Bachlauf mit eingeleitet wird oder irgend wie so in der Art.


----------



## DbSam (19. Mai 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Und ich habe geschindert und mit Erfolg.


like



samorai schrieb:


> Ich habe gedacht es wird dann tiefer sacken wenn es unterhoelt ist aber dem war nicht so.


Na ja, die Wanne ist konisch und seitlich eingekeilt, was soll da von allein rutschen?
Jetzt machst Du eine Art Kaltverformung ... 



samorai schrieb:


> Ganz 100 Prozent wird es wohl nie dicht werden.


Ich weiß nicht wie Dein Überlauf aussieht, in welcher Höhe der installiert ist und wie viel Volumen der ableiten muss.
Wenn er ganz oben ist, dann würde ich den Überlauf vermutlich aus einem halbierten Flansch, welcher mit einem ebenso halbierten Rohr verklebt ist, konstruieren ...
Dann sollte das Wasser verlustfrei in den Bach laufen können, ohne ständig die Umgebung zu wässern


LG Carsten


----------



## samorai (20. Mai 2020)

Heute musste ich feststellen das GFK-Becken hat oder hatte schon immer einen Spannungsriss.
Ich kann ihn nur mit den Finger erfuehlen und dann auch nur die Feuchtigkeit. 

Der Riss ist gute 20 cm hinter der Auslauf Zunge.
Nun bin ich irgendwie angemeiert.
An so etwas traue ich mich nicht ran und will keine weitere Versuche dazu starten.
Bis September soll alles wie üblich weiter laufen und dann baue ich um auf Schwerkraft mit dem entsprechenden Filter dazu.

So macht Teich keinen Spaß.


----------



## troll20 (21. Mai 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> So macht Teich keinen Spaß


Doch schon, wäre doch langweilig immer nur neben dem Teich mit ner Flasche Bölkstoff zu liegen und das leben zu genießen. 
Und da das bestimmt keine bessere Hälfte auf dauer zu lässt, kommen dann nur die unsinnigen Aufgaben wie Shoppen gehen oder mitten im Sommer die Wohnung malern, Stunden lang durch ein Pflanzencenter mit nem Einkaufskorb hinter den liebsten her Dackeln und jeden Wunsch im Ansatz zu erraten um ihn dann zu erfüllen. 

Hab ich was vergessen 

Aber das war ja gar nicht dein Thema,  oder?
Also wie sieht es denn jetzt aus mit dem Ausbau der Kiste und einer kleinen Reparatur? GFK solltest du doch mit Leichtigkeit hin bekommen. 
Alternativ die Stelle mit ordentlich inotec einschmieren. Soll auch gut als Vorbeugung gegen Sonnenbrand helfen.


----------



## samorai (21. Mai 2020)

Ich darf jetzt auch feiern, alles wieder dicht. 
Der Filter läuft auf volle Pulle und trotzdem sind noch 3 cm Platz bevor er wieder seitlich ueberlaeuft.
Damit ist auch die andere Filterkette entlastet worden. 
Die Fischies nahmen gleich das Sauerstoff reiche Wasser aus dem Bachlauf gut an.  
Vor der Brücke ist der Einlauf, das Foto bezieht sich auf hinter der Brücke. 
Das Wasser muss sich erst wieder einspielen, lief nur mit einer Pumpe auf halbe Leistung.  

Man bin ich froh damit so gut geklappt hat.

Für @DbSam : Es ist eine PE - Zunge, die mit 5 er Blindniete an das GFK befestigt wurde. Hier mal das Negativ.  
Und das montierte Positiv.   Der Ablauf ist so ne Art `Mund`. 
Schönen Feiertag an euch alle!


----------



## samorai (22. Juni 2020)

Hier habe ich schon lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen.
Letztes Wochenende war es dann soweit, die Goldfische sind ausgezogen, ca 100 Stück, nun sind die Koi fast allein, 10 Goldfische sind noch drin. 
Bei der Wuehlerei mit dem Kescher konnte ich nichts mehr sehen.
Jetzt ist im Teich gar nichts mehr los und die Koi merken das auch. 
Welch eine Ruhe, der Trommler spuelt sehr wenig in der Stunde und Futter Neid gibt es kaum noch.
Habe das Wasser abgelassen um die Goldfische zu keschern, irgendwie sind die Koi etwas apathisch nach der ganzen Aktion, trotzdem ich bei der Neubefuellung Teich-Fit mit zugegeben habe.
Zur Zeit wird nur ihr Lieblingsfutter gegeben, Kartoffeln. 
Ganz langsam pendelt sich alles wieder ein. 

Daran kann man sehen, dass solche Veränderungen nicht spurlos an den Fischen vorbei geht.

Eines muss ich noch sagen, der Bio Film an der Folie war nicht so intensiv, weil oftmals geschrieben wird, Kaercher oder Besen Behandlung. Jedenfalls nicht bei mir. 

Jetzt habe ich noch Platz für weitere Koi, kann mich zur Zeit aber nicht entscheiden welche Variante. 

Hier noch ein paar Eindruecke vom 'leeren' Teich.


----------



## PeBo (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ron, dann hoffe ich mal, dass du die letzten 10 auch noch raus bekommst, bevor es wieder 100 werden!
Und dein Profil hast du auch gleich aktualisiert — vorbildlich!

Gruß Peter 

PS:
Falls du noch einen Tipp brauchst, zum Thema Koi Varietät – ein schön metallisch glänzender Kujaku wäre zur Zeit mein Favorit. Aber das ist ja auch eine Geschmacksfrage


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch Platz für weitere Koi, kann mich zur Zeit aber nicht entscheiden welche Variante.


Welche Variante 
Große würde ich nehmen. Welche die zu deinem jetzigen Besatz passen und nicht so wie junges Gemüse wirken  
Aber dss ist auch wieder eine Entscheidung des Portemonnaie 

Oder einfach abwarten, werden ja ganz von alleine mehr, wenn keiner eine Antibabypille für Fische erfindet.


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Oder einfach abwarten, werden ja ganz von alleine mehr



Ja René, dafür wäre ich auch. 
Schließlich habe ich seit 2005 mit Koi angefangen und noch nie haben sich zwei erbarmt Nachwuchs zu produzieren .
Wäre sehr happy darüber .


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2020)

Soll ich dir mal einen von meinen Jungs zur Verfügung stellen, damit er mal den deinen zeigt wie das geht


----------



## Koiteich2013 (23. Juni 2020)

Wohne in Varel,Kreis Friesland.Wenn jemand mal kois braucht.
Muss meinen Bestand ausdünnen.


----------



## samorai (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo!
Ein neues Projekt steht an, die "Goe Ga" möchte die Terrasse Ueberdacht haben und als braver Mann erfülle ich ihren Wunsch.
Mein Hintergedanke ist Banane und Co nicht mehr in die Werkstatt zu überwintern. 
Der Anfang ist gemacht. 
Die Steher (Balken) sollen sichtbar bleiben.
Holz von innen und außen, dazwischen wird gedaemt.
Ist natürlich arbeits Urlaub, für Corona aber okay.


----------



## samorai (2. Juli 2020)

Fast eine Woche später.
Jetzt geht es das Dach aufzubringen, ist das geschehen kann ich mir die Arbeiten praktisch aussuchen. 
    
Rechts auf der Ecke ist der Balken verzogen, deswegen die Spanngurte Zum Glück habe ich mit dem Teich keine Schwierigkeiten, das läuft richtig gut. 
Alles hat sich normalisiert seitdem die Goldfische ausgezogen sind. 
Jetzt nehmen sie auch deutlich mehr Futter zu sich.  


Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Wohne in Varel,Kreis Friesland.Wenn jemand mal kois braucht.


Tut mir leid, das ist zu weit weg.


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2020)

Update!
Leider der letzte Urlaubs Tag.
Gestern noch 4 Wände zu gesaegt und heute mit Absprache mit dem Nachbarn angebracht.
Der Akku - Schrauber macht nicht so bedeutenden Krach.
    
Die Balken bleiben sichtbar wie bei einem 'Schweden Haus', nur rot /weiß wird es nicht.
Die Fenster kommen über das Eck mit der Schräge zur Ecke. 
Die Schräge bekommt noch einen Balken und das Ixel zwischen den schrägen Balken wird ausgemauert.
So ergibt das ganze eine kleine Auflockerung in der Ansicht.
    
Genug für heute, die nächsten Tage werden laaange Tage, soll ja möglich schnell fertig werden. 

Schönes Rest Wochenende!


----------



## Biko (5. Juli 2020)

Sieht wirklich toll aus!


----------



## samorai (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo!
War wieder fleißig am arbeiten und der Bau nimmt langsam Formen an. 
Habe am Freitag mit der Decke angefangen, ging bis 21 Uhr, Sonnabend von 9 Uhr bis 18.30 Uhr.
Natürlich ist die erste Lage Pappe auf dem Dach.        

Teich und Garten :
Es bluet überall.
                
Schönes Rest - Wochenende

Ps: Heute war ich mal faul am Bau


----------



## samorai (13. Juli 2020)

Schau mir gerade an wie die jungen Fledermäuse den Mücken zusetzen. 
Macht weiter so Jungs.


----------



## samorai (13. Juli 2020)

Au, schlechte Fotos, aber die kleinen sind so schnell.


----------



## troll20 (14. Juli 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Au, schlechte Fotos, aber die kleinen sind so schnell.


Ach egal, wir wissen ja was du meinst


----------



## samorai (14. Juli 2020)

Ich kann es ja noch mal probieren.


----------



## samorai (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo, von Sonntag zu Sonntag Update!
Und weiter ging es auf meinem Bau :
Die Decke ist fertig, nur noch das letzte Brett was angepasst wird und sie muss noch durch geschraubt werden. 
Leichte Nackenschmerzen wurden mit einer Pille weggehext.
Die Dämmung wurde angefangen,
Kompriband - ca 30 cm Styrudur (wegen Feuchtigkeit), dann Steinwolle. 
Die Kabel für das Licht und Steckdosen sind auch drin.
Der Blick auf Garten und Teich ist natürlich gewährleistet und wir sitzen auch zwischen den ganzen Baukram schon mal drinnen. 
Die Sitzgarnitur und ein paar Koi Bilder wurden schon ins Auge gefasst, da war die GOEGA ziemlich schnell und hat mir verschiedene Varianten gezeigt.
Ja in so etwas ist meine Frau spitze, natürlich nimmt sie mir auch Arbeit ab.
Nächste Woche geht es dann ans weiter daemmen und schleifen.
Der Antje gefällt es offenbar auch  

Schönes Rest WE an Euch alle.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juli 2020)

Toll, Ron,
sieht sehr gut aus! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo Ron,
Das ist eine super schöne Arbeit. Da sieht man, dass Du ein gelernter Handwerker bist!
Alle Achtung!

Da trau ich mich garnicht, von meinem Gartenhaus-decken-und-Holzschuppen-Projekt zu berichten.

Aber ich mache es mal so gut ich es kann.

Heute, am letzten Urlaubstag Sieht das Gartenhäuschen jedenfalls so aus:
 

Schönen Sonntagabend


----------



## samorai (19. Juli 2020)

Ja ist doch okay. 
Alles stimmt bei mir auch nicht aber ich gebe mir mühe. 

Nachtrag : So kommt mir die Katze nicht ins Bett  
Prinzessin auf der Erbse.


----------



## samorai (26. Juli 2020)

Und wieder etwas vorwärts gekommen am Bau. 
Leider ging es diese Woche etwas schleppend voran. 
Nebenbei Pflege ich noch meine Eltern und da gab es auch einiges zu tun. 

Die Balken im Innen Bereich wurden geschliffen und die Anpassung am alten Schuppen.  und  
Für die Fenster wurden die Y Dinger geschnitten und angebracht. 
Bei Regen wird die Decke durch geschraubt. 
Verbrauch an Schrauben 4 x 40 ca 1500 Stück (mit Dach).
Schätze noch 1000 für Fertigstellung.

Im Teich läuft alles normal, WW 20% und das war es.


----------



## Chelmon1 (1. Aug. 2020)

Mein Häuschen ist wieder gedeckt


----------



## samorai (1. Aug. 2020)

Hallo @Chelmon1! 
Auch nicht schlecht, was sagt der Rücken dazu, ist ein bisschen wie Spargel stechen nur nicht am Boden.


----------



## samorai (1. Aug. 2020)

Vorgezogenes Sonntags Update!

Heute war es einfach zu warm um richtige Arbeiten durch zu führen 30°, also wurde etwas "gemauert". 
Nein, im Mauern bin ich kein Fachmann aber kleben, das geht gut.    
Ein paar Bretter sind wieder angebracht worden und schleifen war angesagt.  
Und rats-batz ist die Woche um.


----------



## Opa Graskop (1. Aug. 2020)

Gefällt mir gut, deine Art zu bauen.
Muss ja nicht immer so der Einheitsbrei sein!
Scönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## samorai (1. Aug. 2020)

Genau, Einheitsbrei liegt mir auch nicht.
Alles entsteht im, oder ich verbinde es mit dem was ich mal gesehen habe.
Ich bin auch der Typ, was mir auf Anhieb gefällt, hat mehr oder weniger dauernden Bestand.
Dabei sind kreative Sachen mit eingeschlossen und ein wenig "abheben" von dem 0815 Standard macht es um Welten besser.


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Aug. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Vorgezogenes Sonntags Update!
> 
> Heute war es einfach zu warm um richtige Arbeiten durch zu führen 30°, also wurde etwas "gemauert".
> Nein, im Mauern bin ich kein Fachmann aber kleben, das geht gut. Anhang anzeigen 218701 Anhang anzeigen 218702
> ...


Das sieht super aus.
Man muss auch nicht immer wie wild arbeiten.

Zu meinem Kreuz: Das ging eigentlich. Aber einen Sonnenbrand habe ich mir eingefangen!.
Viele Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## samorai (16. Aug. 2020)

Kein Update heute, mein linkes wollte nicht mit ziehen. 
Dienstag abend fing es an, am Mittwoch Schmerzen bis zum "Get Now", Donnerstag zum Arzt, Röntgen, erste Diagnose, Wasser im Knie.
Dann Ultraschall, zweite Diagnose, Überlastung. 
Doc "Sneider" zog dann eine Spritze auf und verpasste sie mir von der Innen Seite unter der Kniescheibe. Ein ganz herrlicher Vorgang der jeden fast an die Decke springen lässt.
Freitag keine Änderung, eigen Initiative erlangt, Brennnessel mit Handschuh geflueckt und verrieben. 
Sonnabend nur 30 Prozent Schmerzen.
Pillen schlucke ich natürlich auch.
Diese Woche war nicht gerade ein 
Highlight, hoffentlich wird die nächste Woche besser.


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Aug. 2020)

Na dann: gute Besserung


----------



## troll20 (16. Aug. 2020)

Na Ron,
da merken wir doch gleich wieder, das keiner jünger wird. 
Ich drück dir die  das es schnell besser wird. Und nicht noch schlimmer.....


----------



## Opa Graskop (16. Aug. 2020)

Ja so `ne Spritze an dieser Stelle ist eine ganz besondere Erfahrung.
Dagegen sind Brennessel eine Wohltat!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## samorai (16. Aug. 2020)

Danke @Chelmon1, ab heute funktioniert es wieder.
Könnte von der Arbeit her kommen, wir bauen im Moment das vierte Hausboot aber dieses Mal mit einem halbrunden Dach und haben uns auf ein anderes System für den Ortgang entschlossen.
Erhöhte Leiste, Folie aufliegend und dann das Blech ohne zu verloeten, Zwecks Dehnung.      
Da die Erdanziehung immer wirkt und gekniet zieht sie ganz schön, könnte das der Auslöser gewesen sein.


----------



## samorai (16. Aug. 2020)

Auch ein Dank an die anderen


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Aug. 2020)

Ja, Ron, das ist wohl die Ursache. Da wünsche ich Dir dass es schnell wieder besser wird. Versuche es vorsichtig und langsam mit Bewegung. Kaliumreiche Ernährung zum entwässern, meinte meine Frau. 
Ich hatt über den Winter übrigens auch Ärger mit dem rechten Knie. Ich konnte nicht mal mehr im Schneidersitz sitzen. Jetzt geht es wieder.

Aber das mit den Hausbooten... Das ist interessant. Vor allem das schöne, halbrunde Dach, - Klasse. Sind die Sparren formverleimt? Sind die Boote ganz aus Holz oder nur die Aufbauten?
Wo baut ihr die? 
Die Ortganglösung ist wohl am sichersten.  Da kommt über die Folie zuer Dachrinne hin sicher noch was drüber. So wie es jetzt ist flattert die ja im Wind.


----------



## samorai (16. Aug. 2020)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Sind die Sparren formverleimt?



Die werden als Segmente geschnitten und verklebt in Eigenbau , entspricht aber deiner Annahme. 


Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Sind die Boote ganz aus Holz oder nur die Aufbauten?



Aus Glatt Kant Bretter und Leimholz(Trennwände) 


Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Da kommt über die Folie zuer Dachrinne hin sicher noch was drüber. So wie es jetzt ist flattert die ja im Wind.



Ne die wurde verklebt, da flattert nichts    
Leider kann man die Verklebungen nicht sehen, leider kein Foto. 
War auch etwas Stress, noch nie ein halbrundes Dach verklebt. 
Geklebt wurde im ablueft Verfahren, ging sehr gut. 

Unser Bootsbau basiert immer auf die Aufbauten, das "Unterteil" liefert die Firma Tom Soyer. 
Eine ganz große Rolle spielt das Gewicht der Aufbauten. 
Das Boot soll ja nicht ab saufen. 
Wir haben auch schon zusätzlich Pontons unter geschraubt, ist aber wegen Platzmangel nicht so einfach. 


Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Wo baut ihr die?


In unserer selbst erbauten "Werft". 
Die Boote bleiben auf einem Bootsanhaenger stehen und dann wird das Boot unterfüttert damit es sich nicht mehr bewegen kann. 
Von außen wird es teilweise Eingeruestet. 
Funktioniert ganz gut. 
Ist es fertig lassen wir es ab auf dem Bootsanhaenger und ziehen es mit dem Traktor raus. 
Dann wird es mittels eines Kran zu Wasser gelassen, danach kommt der TÜV und nimmt es ab, Probe Runde inklusive. 

Ist alles IO kommt Freude auf. 
Das ist das normale Prozedere.


----------



## samorai (3. Sep. 2020)

Man mußte den Thread erst einmal suchen, die Zeit rennt förmlich. 

Zur Bau Info der Terrassen Überdachung.
Die Lückenschliessung ist vollbracht und der Elektriker war da.
Heute wurde eine Wand geschliffen, bis 21. 00 Uhr.  
Wände schleifen ist noch okay, es grault mir vor der Decke, da gibt es Muskelkater, auf alle Fälle lahme Arme.

Bis her habe ich am WE die Mittagspause eingehalten jedenfalls Sonnabend und Sonntags wurden leise Arbeiten verrichtet. 
Jetzt muss aber der Sonntag mit zu kommen und ich werde mal mit den Nachbarn reden. 
Die Tage werden kürzer und fertig werden will ich ja auch.


----------



## samorai (4. Sep. 2020)

Die Wände sind fertig geschliffen, morgen geht es an die Decke. 
Bevor es an die Decke geht, werde ich mir mal so ne Anti Schmerz Pille einwerfen.
Falls ich bis 14.00 Uhr fertig bin wird noch lasiert.
Jedenfalls alt werde ich heute nicht mehr und die Falle ruft schon.


----------



## Chelmon1 (5. Sep. 2020)

Sehr, sehr schön!


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2020)

Jochu, die Decke ist geschliffen, schon nach den ersten Metern kam der gestrige Tag zum Vorschein, Schultern und Schulterblaetter schmerzen.
Was soll das, Pille (Dolomin GS) eingeworfen und dann wurde bis zum "get now" geschliffen.
Meine Schultern und so anderers liegen jetzt im Eimer, gute 3 cm Staub.  

Um 11.00 Uhr ging es los ( vorher waren noch meine Eltern dran) um 18.00 Uhr hatte ich es endlich geschafft. 
Der letzte Meter.  
Von wegen bis 14.00 Uhr geschafft und dann noch lasieren, das war wohl etwas übertrieben. 

Und weil ich so gut drauf war, wurde noch die Balken der Duchgangstuer geschliffen und alles entstaubt.     

@Chelmon1 auf'n Sonnabend kann ich nicht Pause machen, das ist der einzige lange Tag für mich, verstehst du sicherlich.

Das war mein herrlicher Sonnabend.


----------



## samorai (6. Sep. 2020)

Heute Vormittag wurde gute 3 h transparent lasiert.
Am schnellsten geht es mit einer Rolle vor und mit dem Pinsel in Maserrichtung hinter her. 
Ist auch Rücken freundlich. 

Der nächste Schritt ist noch mal die feinen aufgestellten Fasern mit 120 ger oder 240 ger Schleifpapier über zu schleifen und ein zweites Mal zu lasieren.
Fotos gibt es nicht, würde man bei transparent so wie so nicht erkennen. 
Morgen muss ich noch mal den Baumarkt stürmen, denn das 80 ger und 40 ger Schleifpapier ist alle.


----------



## samorai (14. Sep. 2020)

Der Innenraum ist fast fertig, will die Fugen noch einmal erneuern. 
Der Rack Tisch ist gebaut, die Boxen sind angebracht.
  


Fensterbretter und Leisten gestrichen und montiert. 
Mit der Farbe bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden, könnte eine Nuance dunkler sein, denn das Holz wird nach Dunkeln auch die Lasuren können dem nicht ab helfen.
  
Die Leisten sind noch von meiner alten Wohnzimmer Decke und im Original zu dunkel. 
Ausserdem wischen die Frauen immer gerne drum herum, da ist Farbe besser wie Lasur. 

Habe eine Woche Urlaub und da wird so viel geschafft wie es geht.


----------



## krallowa (15. Sep. 2020)

Moin,

sieht doch ganz gut aus 

Du hast alle Bretter fest verschraubt, hast du keine Angst das dir, wenn das Holz arbeitet, die Schrauben abreißen oder das Holz zerstört wird?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2020)

krallowa schrieb:


> wenn das Holz arbeitet, die Schrauben abreißen oder das Holz zerstört wird?


Da Ron die Bretter ja oben und unten geschraubt hat ,  kann es sich ja eigentlich nicht verwerfen ,
und,  bei geschraubtem Holz hast Du immer die Möglichkeit, die Schrauben zu lösen, und neu zu setzen . 
Außerem gibt es ja auch noch Holzkitt, um gerissene, oder falsche Bohrlöcher zu reparieren. 
Ich könnte immer , wenn ich sehe, daß es Menschen gibt, die sowas nageln, und dann auch nur einen Nagel in die Mitte des Brettes kloppen.


----------



## samorai (15. Sep. 2020)

Alle Schrauben werden 1m größer vorgebohrt, so zieht die Schraube richtig aber das Brett hat etwas Spiel.


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Alle Schrauben werden* 1m *größer vorgebohrt,


Boh, machst Du aber große Löcher , da ist der Schuppen ja gleich mit wech .


----------



## Opa Graskop (15. Sep. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Boh, machst Du aber große Löcher , da ist der Schuppen ja gleich mit wech .


Du kennst seine Schrauben nicht,
die haben wahrscheinlich n Durchmesser von 1,1 Meter


----------



## DbSam (15. Sep. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Du kennst seine Schrauben nicht,
> die haben wahrscheinlich n Durchmesser von 1,1 Meter



Na ja, die Schraubengröße ist eigentlich komplett irrelevant, wenn er immer:


samorai schrieb:


> ... 1m größer vor..bohrt



Aus meiner Sicht haben die Bretter somit immer genug Spiel. 

VG Carsten


----------



## Opa Graskop (15. Sep. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Na ja, die Schraubengröße ist eigentlich komplett irrelevant, wenn er immer:
> 
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht haben die Bretter somit immer genug Spiel.
> ...



Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## samorai (15. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> 1m



Natürlich muss es 1mm groeßer gebohrt heißen .
Bei einem Meter wäre ich schon zusammen gebrochen.


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2020)

In dieser Urlaubs Woche wurde viel geschafft, das Dach ist fertig, die Fenster und Türen sind eingebaut.
Probe Anstrich für die alte Schuppen Wand. 
Die Türen werden noch gepachtet und in der selben Farbe wie die Fensterleisten gestrichen.


----------



## Turbo (19. Sep. 2020)

Sieht super aus!!! Kompliment


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2020)

Danke Turbo.


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2020)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen aber irgendwie wird es zum 2. Wohnzimmer, hier kann ich meine Musik mal etwas aufdrehen, gerade Santana.
Die Frau findet es auch toll.


----------



## Turbo (19. Sep. 2020)

Salü Ron
Hast ja auch sehr viel Arbeit reingesteckt. Viel Spass mit deinem zweiten Wohnzimmer.  
Lg Patrik


----------



## DbSam (19. Sep. 2020)

Schön gemacht. 


Wenn ich so gucke ...
Wahrscheinlich hätte ich bei den zwei Fenstern beide obere Ecken auch noch verglast ...
Macht rein optisch freier als die dunklen Ecken und dann wären die Fenster wie ein Sahnehäubchen. 

Aber die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, sieht trotzdem gut aus. 


VG Carsten

PS:
Unter der Türe sieht es aus, als hätte es die Natursteinkacheln abgesprengt.
Ist die Bodenplatte nass oder war das ein Bauunfall?


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Carsten!
Naesse und ja richtig erkannt aber durch den Dachueberstand kann da nichts mehr passieren.
Das wird dann auch noch behoben, wichtiger war mir erstmal drinnen auf Vordermann zu bringen.
Aussen wird poe ap poe nach gebessert.
Auf allen Baustellen kann ich nicht gleichzeitig tanzen.
Das solltest du wohl am besten verstehen.


----------



## DbSam (19. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Ron,





samorai schrieb:


> Auf allen Baustellen kann ich nicht gleichzeitig tanzen.
> Das solltest du wohl am besten verstehen.


Das war doch kein Vorwurf sondern nur ein Frage - weil ich es vorhin auf den zweiten Blick entdeckt hatte.
Na ja, und Nässe von unten ist ja nun nicht gerade unproblematisch. Wenn Du einen Plan hast, dann ist es doch gut. 


Die vielen Baustellen habe ich doch auch selbst und kenne die daraus entstehenden Probleme mehr als mir lieb ist.
Wenn der Mann meiner Frau wenigstens etwas fleißiger wäre, dann wäre ich schon weiter.
Ist er aber nicht und deshalb muss ich alles allein machen. Und das dauert ...   


VG Carsten
lol


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Auf allen Baustellen kann ich nicht gleichzeitig tanzen.
> Das solltest du wohl am besten verstehen.


Darum hat ja auch seine Frau so einen Typen für die ganzen unerledigten Sachen


----------



## samorai (20. Sep. 2020)

Sehe ich nicht als  
Vorwurf, alles gut.


----------



## jolantha (20. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Ron,
ich will ja kein Korinthenkacker sein, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind das ja wohl Steckdosen.
  
Wird das noch für den Außenbereich richtig angelegt ?


----------



## DbSam (20. Sep. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> sind das ja wohl Steckdosen.
> Wird das noch für den Außenbereich richtig angelegt ?



Es könnten auch Lichtschalter sein ... 
Für diesen Baufortschritt ist aber alles vollkommen in Ordnung, zumindest rein optisch auf dem Foto.
Da wüsste ich nichts, was es zu bemängeln gibt.


VG Carsten


----------



## jolantha (20. Sep. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Es könnten auch Lichtschalter sein


Nööööö, man sieht doch die Schuco-Nippel .


----------



## DbSam (20. Sep. 2020)

Ich sehe keinen ...

Und auch wenn ich einen sehen würde, dann kann man das anhand der Fotos nicht bemängeln.
Davon ausgehend, dass die Elektroinstallation immer vom Verbraucher in Richtung Verteilerkasten vorgenommen wird, dann könnten entweder die Kabel im Verteilerscharnk noch gar nicht vollständig angeschlossen sein oder der Sicherungsautomat ist ausgeschaltet.

Von daher: alles i.O. 


VG Carsten

PS:
Preisfrage: Was macht Dein Maler, wenn er eine klatschnasse Tapete über eine Steckdose pappt?


----------



## Turbo (20. Sep. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> PS:
> Preisfrage: Was macht Dein Maler, wenn er eine klatschnasse Tapete über eine Steckdose pappt?



brrzzzzzl....


----------



## samorai (20. Sep. 2020)

Auf was ihr so alles achtet 
Ja es sind Steckdosen mit Kindersicherung. 

Wenn ich schleife, werden die Objekte natürlich abgebaut. 

Einen schönen ruhigen Sonntag noch!


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Ja es sind Steckdosen mit Kindersicherung.


Ron, das geht so nicht 
( Klugscheißermodus an 
für den Außenbereich müssen es Steckdosen in Feuchtraumausführung mit Klappdeckel sein. 
Es sollte mindesten der Standard IP 44 sein. 
Klugscheißermodus aus )
Das weiß ich von meinem Elektriker, der mich zusammgefaltet hat, weil es bei mir auch verkehrt war. 
Innen wurde noch ein Kontrollschalter angebaut, um die Steckdose vom Strom zu trennen, und ein
eigener FI-Schalter gesetzt.


----------



## samorai (24. Sep. 2020)

Ach Jo was soll ich darauf schreiben. 

Erstmal ist es die Ostseite  nicht die Wetterseite. 
Der Dachueberstand hat satte 40 cm. 
Mein Elektriker kenne ich nun fast 30 Jahre. 
Es ist ein nehmen und geben. 
Seine vielen Dächer die von mir auf Vordermann gebracht habe, sind alle noch iO, da zweifle ich nicht seine Arbeit an. 
Wenn er bedenken hätte, dann sagt er es offen und ehrlich und ich befolge das was er mir mitteilt. 

Hier läuft es noch wie immer, eine Hand wäscht die andere.


----------



## Turbo (24. Sep. 2020)

Ausserdem gibt es ja keine Tapete.  Brrrrzzzzl....


----------



## DbSam (24. Sep. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> ( Klugscheißermodus an
> für den Außenbereich müssen es Steckdosen in Feuchtraumausführung mit Klappdeckel sein.
> Es sollte mindesten der Standard IP 44 sein.
> Klugscheißermodus aus )



[noch klugscheißerischer Klugscheißermodus an]
Für den Außenbereich müssen es Steckdosen mit Klappdeckel, mit IP 44 sein. Bspw. in dieser Ausführung oder in dieser ...
In der Höhe, mit dem Dachüberstand und Ostseite ist somit alles geregelt.
Von daher ist der Baufortschritt auf obigen Bild nicht zu bemängeln. 
[noch klugscheißerischer Klugscheißermodus aus]


Es gibt aber auch Menschen/Firmen, die können Steckdosen richtig blöd anbringen.

VG Carsten

PS:
Ron, weiter machen und weiter posten, dann auch mit fertig installierten IP44-UP-Steckdosen. lol


----------



## samorai (24. Sep. 2020)

Meine sch---ss Lieblings Beschäftigung ist wieder angesagt..... Schleifen.
Und auch noch da wo die Steckdosen bemängelt wurden. 

Fensterleisten für innen sind zu geschnitten und die Scheiben sind mit Rockwoll Ausgestopft. 

Falls jetzt jemand fragt warum nicht mit Schaum. 
Scheiben müssen sich dehnen können, Schaum wird nur bei Fenster mit Rahmen benutzt. 
Wenn es in den nächsten Tagen Regen gibt kann ich innen streichen und bin Wetter unabhängig.


----------



## DbSam (24. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> und die Scheiben sind mit Rockwoll Ausgestopft.



Ach du große Sch...

Wer macht denn so was?
Man kann doch dann gar nicht mehr durchgucken ...  


VG Carsten
lol


----------



## koichteich (24. Sep. 2020)

Ron, Moin, 
Mach weiter so.
IP 44 usw. Das kennen Sie aber Auto fahren können Sie trotz Führerschein nicht. 
Ups, weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt aber leider Erfahrung alltäglich. Und wieder keine Freunde gemacht. 
Ich versteck mich... 

Vg, Andreas


----------



## jolantha (25. Sep. 2020)

koichteich schrieb:


> Das kennen Sie aber Auto fahren können Sie trotz Führerschein nicht.


Gibt bestimmt auch jemanden, der das von Dir behauptet


----------



## DbSam (25. Sep. 2020)

Wie kommt man von IP44 auf Fahrkünste?
lol


jolantha schrieb:


> Gibt bestimmt auch jemanden, der das von Dir behauptet


Jemanden?
Das denken doch alle, dafür wurden sogar Studien durchgeführt. 


VG Carsten


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2020)

OT: Nachwuchs der Betriebskatze "Miezi".  
Zweiter Wurf 6 Stück und alle wohlauf.


----------



## samorai (27. Sep. 2020)

Fast geschafft, seit Mitte Juni arbeite ich daran.
Zwei Urlaube wurden geopfert und viele, viele Stunden nach Feierabend. 
Das wird mein zweites Wohnzimmer, kein TV dafür Musik satt, fehlt nur noch mein Schlagzeug. 
In den letzten 5 Tagen habe ich sehr gut geschafft.
Vorderfront lasiert.  
Fenster Borde und Leisten für innen zugeschnitten und gestrichen. 
  
Alte Schuppen Wand ist fertig. 
Und etwas Einrichtung.      
Mit diesem kleinen Heizer bekomme ich 17 ° in die Hütte.    
Bleiben noch die Türen schleifen und umlackieren und Fenster abselikonieren.
Und der Aussen Bereich.


----------



## Opa Graskop (28. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Mit diesem kleinen Heizer bekomme ich 17 ° in die Hütte



Bei 18 Grad Außentemperatur?


----------



## samorai (28. Sep. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Bei 18 Grad Außentemperatur?



Gestern war hier im preußischen nicht doll, glaube 12°, erst heute kam die Wärme mit 20 ° zurück.
Eigentlich ist der Heizer für das Gewächshaus, da wird er im Moment nicht mehr gebraucht. 
Um das frisch gestrichene schneller zu trocknen war er okay.


----------



## Turbo (28. Sep. 2020)

Salü Ron
Mit diesem Heizofen bringst du dein Gartenhaus auch im Winter kuschlig warm. Aber nur den 2kw Ofen kaufen. Gell


----------



## samorai (29. Sep. 2020)

Salue @Turbo!
Ich kenne die Heizung, wir verwenden solche auf der Arbeit für die Wasser Bungalows. 
Schwitzen wollte ich nicht beim Streichen. 

Heute schnell mal die selbst gebaute Auflieger Box gestrichen mehr war nicht drin.  
Die mit angemalten Kannte Bleche sind nur die Vorstoß Bleche, die richtigen Kannten Bleche habe ich vorher abgezogen.

Der Teich muss auch auf Winter getrimmt werden, ein kleiner Baustop steht an. 
Ausserdem kam heute der Brunnen Bohrer, da sind auch noch  Aufgaben zu erledigen.

Manchmal weiß ich gar nicht "wo mir der Hut steht" aber es muss ja gemacht werden.


----------



## Turbo (29. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Manchmal weiß ich gar nicht "wo mir der Hut steht" aber es muss ja gemacht werden.


Weniger ist manchmal mehr Ron. Ab und zu tut faul rumliegen einfach gut.
Die Heizungen sind wirklich Top.
Lg
Patrik


----------



## samorai (4. Okt. 2020)

WE wurde wieder etwas geschafft.
Nach Absprache mit meiner Frau bleiben die Türen braun.
Also geschliffen, gespachtelt und Holzschutzlasur (Trocken nach 4 h) gestrichen.    
Ebend noch Türbesen zugeschnitten und montiert.
In der Zwischenzeit die Fenster von außen abselikoniert und den halben Teich beschnitten 
Die Auflagen Box ist auch fertig.
 
Schönes Rest WE noch .
Ach ich habe ja noch neue Wasserleitung verlegt.


----------



## samorai (7. Okt. 2020)

Morgen mache ich mal eine Lehrvorfuehrung in der Firma. 

Wir wollen die Hausboote im Wasser lassen und Krankosten sparen, da die Winter kaum noch richtig kalt werden. 

Mein Chef will mit Tauchpumpen arbeiten, die sollen für zusätzliche Strömung am Bug der Boote sorgen und das etwas wärmere Wasser nach oben leiten. 
Billig in der Anschaffung aber teuer im Stromverbrauch.

Da habe ich vorgeschlagen eine 60 ziger Membran Beluefter Pumpe und eine Beluefterstange zu nehmen.
Kosten Punkt 110 € aber nur 60 W im Vergleich zur Tauchpumpe 2500 - 3500 W.

Die Hausboote stehen sowieso sehr günstig, da wo der See wieder in den Fluss rein muss.

Morgen gibt es mal Fotos von der Lage und eventuell vom Test.


----------



## PeBo (8. Okt. 2020)

Das ist doch mal eine praktische Anwendung, durch etwas, was man beim Hobby gelernt hat.

Und natürlich funktioniert dies!

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (8. Okt. 2020)

Versuch macht klug!
Ich war total erstaunt wie wenig das ist.
Nun war auch noch schöner Wellengang ( 8 cm) , der vom See direkt auf die Boote prallte.
Im Teich sieht es etwas anders aus.
Aber seht selbst, an Hand der Fotos.        
Für 8 m Bootslaenge einfach zu wenig.
Da bewegt die Tauchpumpe mit 4 Duesen mehr, denn sie holt das wärmere Wasser hoch und macht Strömung.


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2020)

Hallo!
Bei mir kann der alte weiss Baertige Mann kommen. 
Alles runter geschnitten und abgedeckt. 
Und siehe da der Wetter Mann kündigt schon den ersten Bodenfrost an.
Bei herrlicher Sonne ist die WT um 1°C gestiegen, oder war es der WW von schlappen 3000 l 
Den Mulm habe ich an einigen Stellen drin gelassen, für die __ Frösche. Denn die ganze letzte Woche konnte man den einen oder anderen noch hören. 
Beobachtungen zeigten das sich die Frösche regelrecht zu decken. 
Auf das saugen habe aus diesen Gründen verzichtet. 
Viel Dreck ist nicht drin, habe lieber die Strömungspumpe laufen lassen und gekechert. 
Beide Pumpen laufen noch volles Rohr nur der Sauerstoff wurde etwas reduziert. 
Gefüttert wird jetzt über ein Rohr ca 100 gr.


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Bei herrlicher Sonne


Wie, wo war die denn, hier ist immer nur grau bis dunkelgrau und Mal und nass und eigentlich Wetter zum verkriechen in meiner Höhle


----------



## Turbo (12. Okt. 2020)

Ähm...  und jetzt hast du bis zum Frühling den Plastik auf dem Teich?


----------



## samorai (12. Okt. 2020)

Genau, die Temperatur Schwankungen sind nicht so stark und der Teich kühlt nicht so schnell aus, zZt noch 11°C. 
Be - und Entlüftung findet unter den Brücken statt.


----------



## samorai (12. Okt. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> eigentlich Wetter zum verkriechen in meiner Höhle



René du musst auch mal raus aus deiner Höhle, ich schwitze und verbiege mir den Rücken.              Das "schwarze Gesoeff", schlägt es dir auf die Augen? Auf den Fotos ist eindeutig Sonne zusehen.


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos ist eindeutig Sonne zusehen.


 war interessiert mich der Sonnenschein bei dir. Ick will ich ma wieda  habe.


----------



## Tomy26 (12. Okt. 2020)

So hier mal eine Bildersamlung aus dem Jahr.

Wer sitzt denn da ?
       


__ Sommerflieder
          

__ Engelstrompete im Endspurt
   12 OKT

 
  Regengrenze


Besuch an Teich
              
       

es wird Herbst


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Okt. 2020)

Tomy26 schrieb:


>


Das Foto ist super. Sieht ein bisschen so aus als wenn die Brücke auf einen über dem Wasser schwebenden "Steinsteg" führt. Durch die Spiegelungen und den Schatten. Klasse.


----------



## samorai (23. Okt. 2020)

Ich habe einen neuen Gig.
Hinter diesem Bild ist noch das alte Schuppenfenster.       Recbtes Bild. 

Und nun.


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2020)

Hallo!
Heute wurde der neue Brunnen in den Betrieb genommen und die Sprenger sind tüchtig gelaufen.

Ebend habe ich das Wasser mal getestet. 
Alle Werte sind im grünen Bereich und was mich erstaunte, der KH - Wert liegt bei 8 gegenüber dem Stadtwasser bei 6.
So etwas macht Laune pur, diese Verbesserung wird zZ. und dann für immer genutzt.
Habe heute zwar schon ein TWW gemacht aber wenn es besser geht, mache ich noch mal einen. 

Schönes Rest WE euch allen!


----------



## samorai (2. Nov. 2020)

Kurzes Update!
In der vergangen Woche wurden dann gleich mal mehrere TWW durch geführt. 
Genauer waren es 4 x ca 4000 l und die Filter wurden gereinigt ( ausser der RF) das sind in Summe 3100 l.
Den RF werde ich mal extra reinigen, da ich noch nicht weiß wie verdreckt er wirklich ist.
Das heißt dann großes Sieb (als Kelle) und großer Sack.
Er ist jetzt ein Jahr im Betrieb. 
Meine Neugier zwingt mich einfach dazu. 
Vor gesetzte Filter sind TF und 300 l Tonne Bürsten hoch - tief.
Auslauf im Bürsten Filter mit 45° Bogen versehen und saugt hier mit 5 cm unter Wasser Niveau ab.
Nur für den Fall wenn der TF mal wieder Tücken der Siebe aufweist. 
Im Moment sieht es aber bestens aus. 
Auch die Intervall Zeiten wurden verkürzt, in dem ich den Spuelausloeser tiefer gesetzt habe. 
Ich denke das kommt der Belastung der Siebe für einen gepumten Teich sehr entgegen.
Der Teich ist mit einer Gewächshaus Folie abgedeckt die Temperatur Schwankungen halten sich in Maßen. 
Mal sehen was der Winter so sagt, bis jetzt läuft alles noch auf 100 Prozent.


----------



## samorai (19. Nov. 2020)

Hallo!
Heute möchte mal ich ein Jahres update machen, was ist noch Unstimmig im Teich und was hat mir persönlich geholfen.

Gut war die Abdeckung des Teiches bis in das Frühjahr hinein. 
Im Garten Teich trägt die Sonne zu einer schnelleren Erwärmung des Wassers bei, das hat viele Vorteile. 
Die submersen Pflanzen nehmen viel schneller ihr Wachstum auf und hemmen dann durch Nährstoff Entzug die jährliche Algenbluete. 
Den Fischen kommt es auch zu gute wenn man die kalte Jahreszeit verkürzen kann. 
Allerdings sollte man nichts über den Zaun brechen und den Wetterbericht täglich verfolgen. 
Denn an sonnigen Tagen mit vielleicht 22° sind unter der Abdeckung fast 30°, dann wird natürlich am Tage teilweise aufgedeckt um eine Zirkulation der Luft zu bekommen. 
Auch bei den Amphibien braucht man sich nicht zu sorgen, alles Nahrung was aus dem Wasser steigt können Frosch und Co konsequent weg futtern. 

Auch die Biologie in den Filtern lässt nicht lange auf sich warten. 

Mein kleiner Rieselfilter in einer 300l Graf Tonne hat mich das ganze Jahr begeistert. 
Wie schon öfter geschrieben stehen die Fische oft vor dem separaten Ausgang im Teich. 

Etwas schlechtes gibt es dieses Jahr eigentlich gar nicht zu berichten. 
Ach doch, mir gefällt das dunkle Wasser nicht so ganz. 
Der ganz jährige Eintrag von Tannennadeln ist noch ein Problem. Da ist leider das richtige Mittel noch nicht gefunden. 
Abholzung ist kein Thema da 80 Prozent bei West Wind vom Nachbar kommen. 

Das war eigentlich das Teich Jahr 2020. 
ZZt. habe ich noch 10,6 ° imTeich. 
Geht die Temperatur unter 9° würd nur noch jeden 2. Tag gefüttert. 
Jetzt spielt die Fütterung keine Rolle mehr, alles was die Koi für die Winterkondizinierung brauchten haben sie sich eh schon im August und September angefressen. 
Bei 8° schalte ich eine Pumpe ab. 
Dann läuft nur noch die Skimmer Pumpe bis 6° und dann ist Ruhe im Karton und der Winter kann kommen.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Nov. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Rieselfilter in einer 300l Graf Tonne hat mich das ganze Jahr begeistert.
> Wie schon öfter geschrieben stehen die Fische oft vor dem separaten Ausgang im Teich.


Wenn Fische am Ausgang des Filter stehen, ist oft was im Argen.
Sofern aus dem Filter keine Nahrung kommt (Larven), brauchen Sie entweder den Sauerstoff oder die Strömung um sich die Kiemen frei zu spülen. 
Bei einem Rieselfilter fällt mir aber als erstes Sauerstoff ein, der sich am Ende angereichert haben sollte.
Das ist nur ein gut gemeinter Hinweis.


----------



## samorai (20. Nov. 2020)

Okay Florian, ich kann dich aber beruhigen in Bezug auf dem Sauerstoff.
Nur 50 cm weiter links läuft mein schneller Bachlauf ein, 1,5 m weiter liegt ein Blubberstein und wiederum 6m weiter liegt eine Beluefterstange waagerecht . 3m vor der Beluefterstange liegt eine 8000der Strömungspumpe die in Beluefterstange aus gerichtet ist. 
Befeuert werden beide durch eine Hailea V 80.
Messungen ergaben 9,6 mg/ l.
Denke das ist okay.

Eventuell doch die Larven der Kriewelmuecke, denn diese sind auf der Lochplatte vorhanden.
Was es wirklich ist .

Vielleicht ist es das weichere aufgespaltene Wasser.

Ich kann nur berichten das ständig 1 bis 2 Koi sich davor aufhalten und die Koi wechseln auch ständig.


----------



## samorai (22. Nov. 2020)

Und wieder ist ne Woche um.
Im Teich ist alles okay, die Fische fressen noch etwas. Gestern und heute gab es Kartoffeln, mal eine kleine Abwechslung. 
WW wurde heute nochmals durch geführt, die üblichen 4000 l ca. 

Was ist am Teich zu verrichten, Palmen und Co werden nächste Woche in ihrem Winter Quartier umziehen. Es ist schon vorbereitet.  
Die Phoenix Palme im Rasen bekommt ein Heizkabel und wird mit Noppen Folie eingewickelt.  

Tja die Teich Saison steht vor ihrem Abschluss, mal sehen was Schaltjahr = Kaltjahr für den Winter so drauf hat.


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2020)

Wie angekündigt sind heute Palmen und Co in ihren Winter Quartier umgezogen, da wiederum eine Frost Nacht ansteht. 
Die Phoenix Palme wurde ebenfalls "eingemoottet", nur das Heizkabel fehlt noch. 
Wie es meinen Rücken geht muß ich nicht extra schreiben.
Es sind 8° hier drinnen und für das erste sollte es reichen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Nov. 2020)

Hab meiner Frau gerade die Bilder von der Palme gezeigt.
Sie meint wenn ich jetzt auch noch anfange die Pflanzen draußen einzuwickeln
und zu heizen wird sie mich in eine Klinik einweisen....


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Sie meint wenn ich jetzt auch noch anfange die Pflanzen draußen einzuwickeln
> und zu heizen wird sie mich in eine Klinik einweisen....



Du musst deiner Goega nicht alles verraten .


----------



## DbSam (23. Nov. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Wie es meinen Rücken geht muß ich nicht extra schreiben.
> Es sind 8° hier drinnen und für das erste sollte es reichen.



Da würde ich ganz schnell beim Arzt aufschlagen oder mir eine Heizdecke auf den Rücken schnallen ...
lol

VG Carsten


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Da würde ich ganz schnell beim Arzt aufschlagen oder mir eine Heizdecke auf den Rücken schnallen ...



Es ist schon besser.


----------



## troll20 (24. Nov. 2020)

Guten Morgen 
erstmal die steifen Knochen ausschütten 

Sach mal Ron, deine Palmen kratzen ja jetzt schon an der Decke, baust du da nächstes Jahr einen höheren Winterschlafplatz? Oder erst einmal ein Loch in die Decke mit Koiturm Aufsatz?


----------



## samorai (24. Nov. 2020)

Ich baue doch keinen Panzer und einen Leuchtturm hat er schon


----------



## troll20 (24. Nov. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich baue doch keinen Panzer


Na für die Wildschweinjagd bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Was machen deine Wildsäue überhaupt, hast alle vergrault, oder gar alle geschossen und ganz alleine verzehrt?


----------



## samorai (24. Nov. 2020)

Der Strom hat mehr als nur bewährt. 
Die Schweine halten schön Abstand. 
Kein aufgewühlten Rasen mehr und meine Äpfel habe ich selber geerntet.
7000 Volt Schrecken selbst den stärksten Keiler oder Bache ab. 

Geschossen wird nicht in naehe von Häuser oder Wohngebiete da gibt es Abstandsregeln.
Viele hier haben den Strom Zaun gewählt weil es eine schnelle und relativ einfache Variante ist die Schwarzkittel zu vergraulen.


----------



## samorai (25. Nov. 2020)

Manchmal kommt es anders als man denkt. 
Habe heute den Filter und die Pumpen ausgeschaltet.
Ich möchte nicht riskieren das irgend eine Zuleitung oder der Duesenstock vom TF einfriert. 
Am WE wird dann die Gartenpumpe vom Brunnen getrennt und in den Keller verfrachtet 
 Die Garten Wasser Leitung wurde heute schon entleert.
Sonnabend und Sonntag werden dann die Filter ausgesaugt. 
Warum an 2 Tagen, weil abtropfende Filter Medien im Spiel sind, so ganz wird die Feuchtigkeit nie weichen.
Hier bei werde ich den Sauger mal in den RF stecken, dann schau ich mir an wieviel Dreck sich da drin versteckt hat.
Das halb durchsichtige Rohr wird es verraten.


----------



## troll20 (25. Nov. 2020)

Bilder nicht vergessen, bitte


----------



## Haggard (25. Nov. 2020)

@samorai Hattest Du Deinen Trommelfilter nicht geschützt aufgestellt?


----------



## samorai (26. Nov. 2020)

Jaein, @Haggard, der TF ist mit Noppen Folie "hübsch" verpackt aber die Wasser Zuleitung nicht und von unten ist auch keine Dämmung. Man kann es mehr als Schallschutz bezeichnen. 
Könnte man natürlich nach holen aber dann muss man eigentlich auch die Luft auf Frost Temperaturen im Innen Raum der Filter messen.
Ich habe bisher den Teich nie im Winter durch laufen lassen, ist mir einfach zu riskant.
Und muß ja nicht sein.


----------



## samorai (28. Nov. 2020)

Hallo!
Heute wurden die Filter abgelassen bzw aus gesaugt. 
Zuerst war der TF an der Reihe.
Wasser aus dem Gehäuse abgelassen. Zuführung H2O Schlauch abgesaugt und 2 Duesen vom Duesenstock entfernt und nach unten gedreht weil das Magnetventil ohne Impuls nicht mehr öffnet.
  
Danach war der Bürsten Filter dran, hier wurde eine Sichtkontrolle durch geführt und das Wasser abgesaugt.
Die Bürsten sahen noch top aus, etwas Sediment war trotzdem vorhanden. 
    
Jetzt geht es zum RF, die Vorgehensweise war die gleiche wie bei den Bürsten nur eine sehr schmale Duese wurde auf dem Saugrohr gesteckt. Einmal zum besseren einstechen durch das __ Hel-x bis auf den Grund der Tonne und zum anderen hatte ich mehr Zeit für ein Foto...    .  
Eine wunderschöne braune Bakterien - Suppe war im Rohr vom Sauger zu erkennen und damit bin ich völlig zufrieden. 

Nun ist die Saison zu Ende und die Filter bleiben jetzt ungereinigt so stehen, geputzt wird dann wieder im Mai. 

Schönes WE  und 1 Advent euch allen.


----------



## troll20 (29. Nov. 2020)

Na das sieht doch gut aus, danke für die Bilder.
Da sollte man evtl doch Mal über das tieferlegen vom Filter nachdenken, damit du ihn auch im Winter nutzen kannst.
Dazu noch ein bisschen mehr Biologie und die Fische dürfen weiter wachsen


----------



## samorai (29. Nov. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dazu noch ein bisschen mehr Biologie und die Fische dürfen weiter wachsen



Da fehlt noch mein 2800l Becken voll gestopft mit __ Hel-x und Bürsten aber das lasse ich nicht ab.

Gerade heute war das Thema im MKB "Im Winter abschalten oder durch laufen lassen".
Zitat 
Antwort : Wenn die Temperaturen im Winter gehalten werden, kann das jeder für sich entscheiden wie er es am besten löst.


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2020)

Kurz Info!
Auch an mir ist Black Freyday nicht spurlos vorbei gegangen.
Da meine alte Tauch UVC die Hufe gestreckt hat, wurde mal etwas im Netz gestöbert.
Dazu muss ich sagen, eine frei liegende Tauch UVC ist nicht gerade das beste für die Filter Behälter, wenn sie nicht aus PE / V2A sind.
 
Mit dieser Neuanschaffung hat die Tauch UVC wieder ihren eigenen Behälter.
Ist eine T5 Amalgam, 40W und Durchlauf UVC und gleich im Doppel Pack bestellt.
Angeschlossen wird aber nur eine, die andere ist Ersatz oder doch beide, dazu wollte ich mich erstmal belesen.
Oder Ihr schreibt eure Erfahrungen


----------



## samorai (19. Dez. 2020)

Moin moin!

Am Teich ist es ruhig und soo viel gibt es nicht zu berichten darüber.

Dann heit mehr über die Umgebung.
An alle die höher wohnen wie ich.
Der erste Gebirgsschnee ist jetzt bei uns hier im Flachen Land ist dankend angekommen, natürlich nicht in seiner ursprünglichen Form sondern als sattes Nass.
    

Meine verrückten Hörnchen sind da und lassen sich bei ihrer toberei nicht von meiner Gesellschaft stören. 
        

Zu tun gibt es immer etwas und so werde ich noch eine kleine Abdeckung falzen, eventuell gibt es noch mehr Arbeit. 
  

Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag mit Grüßen aus dem Preußen Land!


----------



## samorai (19. Dez. 2020)

Und fertig. 
  

Das neue Pumpen Haus wurde auch mit Blech versehen und Schweissbahn aufgebracht.
    
Klappbar, genügend Platz um mit der Rohr Zange zu arbeiten.


----------



## Turbo (19. Dez. 2020)

Salü Ron
Ist schön geworden. Was hast du für Material für die gefalzte Abdeckung genommen, das es so dunkel ist?


----------



## samorai (19. Dez. 2020)

Alu, ich hatte noch ein paar Reste, 1 Tafel habe sehr billig bekommen und nun ist alles verarbeitet.


----------



## DbSam (19. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Ron,

hihi, gab es während dem Bau eine Planänderung? 
  

VG Carsten


----------



## samorai (19. Dez. 2020)

Ne, warum? War so angedacht.


----------



## troll20 (19. Dez. 2020)

Weil Carsten die Diagonale als Abstützung andersrum eingebaut hätte.
Aber da ist ja kein wirkliches Gewicht.....


----------



## samorai (19. Dez. 2020)

Aha, ist das nicht egal, Hauptsache sie ist drin.


----------



## troll20 (19. Dez. 2020)

Andersrum übernimmt es die Gewichtsabtragung der Tür auf das untere Scharnier.


----------



## samorai (19. Dez. 2020)

Okay seid nicht so kleinlich.


----------



## DbSam (20. Dez. 2020)

Sind wir doch gar nicht ... 

Ich bin nur davon ausgegangen, dass Du das weißt, Du die Tür anfänglich auf der anderen Seite hängen wolltest und diesen Plan dann ändern musstest.
Was dann halt immer etwas ärgerlich ist ...

Deswegen meine Frage.   


VG Carsten


----------



## samorai (20. Dez. 2020)

He Carsten, ich habe die Tür extern gebaut und sie verklebt und verschraubt.
Damit will ich nur sagen auseinander fallen kann sie so schnell nicht.
Eventuell tut sie mir den Gefallen und sackt nicht ab.
Bei dem Einbau habe ich sehr schnell gemerkt, dass die Wand wo die Scharniere befestigt sind sehr labil war, deswegen diese Querlatte oder Sturz.  

Die Tür wird nur 2 mal im Jahr geöffnet, ich schätze das sie es einige Jahre durch hält.


----------



## troll20 (20. Dez. 2020)

Ron, lass ihn einfach. Zuhause kann er ja nicht meckern über den Fusch vom Mann seiner Frau. Der wird ja nicht fertig, so wie ich 

Dafür sitzen wir beide einfach zu lange faul auf der Banke rum. Er mit nem 
und ich nehme noch nen


----------



## samorai (20. Dez. 2020)

Ich ruhe mich dann im Sommer aus bei beiden Getränke und wenn ihr dann ins schwitzen kommt, bin ich der lachende, unsichtbare dritte.


----------



## DbSam (20. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Zuhause kann er ja nicht meckern über den Fusch vom Mann seiner Frau.


Doch macht er, aber nur leise.

Und dann stellt er sich hin und korrigiert den Mist.
Wenn es ganz, ganz still ist, dann hört man, wie er den Mann meiner Frau, seine andauernden neuen komischen und ungeplanten Ideen und seinen ganzen verkorksten Mist verflucht ...



samorai schrieb:


> Damit will ich nur sagen auseinander fallen kann sie so schnell nicht.


Das habe ich doch auch nicht geschrieben und so auch nicht gemeint.
Ich bin felsenfest davon ausgegangen, dass Du diese Problematik (schnell gefundener Beispiellink) kennst, da Du @Aquaga schon irgendwann einmal auf diese Problematik hingewiesen hattest, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Deshalb konnte dieser Fauxpas eigentlich nur durch eine Planänderung entstanden sein, so meine Vermutung.
Das war also in dieser Richtung keine Kritik, nur eine Frage.

Fazit:
Ich darf nichts mehr fragen. 
Ist dann aber auch irgendwie langweilig, oder? 


VG Carsten

PS:


samorai schrieb:


> Ich ruhe mich dann im Sommer aus bei beiden Getränke und wenn ihr dann ins schwitzen kommt, ...


... dann wäre dies das erste Mal, dass der Mann meiner Frau bei der Arbeit schwitzt. lol


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2020)

Schlechte Nachrichten.
Der Schnee der letzten Nacht hat den Unterbau (75 HT-ROHR) sehr stark beschädigt.
Die T-Stuecke in der Mitte sind regelrecht abgeknickt.   
Die Styrudur Halter sind nur umgefallen.  
Ebend habe ich erstmal das stehende Wasser abgesaugt um die Folie zu entlasten.
Schitt, kein Baumarkt hat für Private Personen auf. In der Kram Kiste ist leider nur einer.
Eventuell haette ich sie nicht verschrauben sollen, dann haette sich das Konstrukt am Schwachpunkt "nur" aus einander gezogen aber so wird es schwer zu reparieren.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an Roland O. voriges Jahr.


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten.
> Der Schnee der letzten Nacht hat den Unterbau (75 HT-ROHR) sehr stark beschädigt.
> Die T-Stuecke in der Mitte sind regelrecht abgeknickt.Anhang anzeigen 221026 Anhang anzeigen 221027
> Die Styrudur Halter sind nur umgefallen. Anhang anzeigen 221028
> ...


Hallo Ron!
Ist denn bei Euch so viel Schnee gefallen, dass bei Dir ein Fiasko ist?   Gruß Willi


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2020)

Na ja wie viel runter gekommen ist kann ich nicht genau sagen. Es war Schnee - Regen, die Flocken waren recht groß, die hatten die Größe wenn man Daumen und Zeigefinger zusammen fügt.


----------



## Turbo (29. Dez. 2020)

Viel Erfolg und möglichst wenig kalte Finger bei der Reparatur. 
Lass dich nicht unterkriegen Ron.


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2020)

Ich habe fertig!
Musste bis 15.00 Uhr warten bis so halb Wegs der verdammte Schnee runter getaut war, sonst wäre die Folie versackt im Teich.  
Ich konnte es nochmal richten aber viel Vertrauen habe ich nicht mehr. 
Für Sonnabend ist der nächste Schnee angesagt .


----------



## Opa Graskop (29. Dez. 2020)

Bau doch ein Dach über die Folie,
so das sie vom Schnee verschont wird.
Ich bin dann mal weg.


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2020)

Eventuell in meinem nächsten Leben


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig!
> Musste bis 15.00 Uhr warten bis so halb Wegs der verdammte Schnee runter getaut war, sonst wäre die Folie versackt im Teich. Anhang anzeigen 221042
> Ich konnte es nochmal richten aber viel Vertrauen habe ich nicht mehr.
> Für Sonnabend ist der nächste Schnee angesagt .


Du bist doch Dachdecker, ein paar Dachlatten drunter fertig.  Willi


----------



## samorai (30. Dez. 2020)

Dachlatten reichen nicht aus schau @Roland O. seine Videos an, vor allem Dingen das Video mit der alten Dachlatten Konstruktion. Oder im Web unter Koiroli.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Dez. 2020)

Einfach noch ein paar Sparren einbauen.
Bei dir ist ja nur eine Firststange.
Kein Wunder wenn die abknickt.


----------



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Einfach noch ein paar Sparren einbauen.
> Bei dir ist ja nur eine Firststange.
> Kein Wunder wenn die abknickt.


Doppel-T-Träger, wie wärs damit?   Willi


----------



## samorai (16. Jan. 2021)

Ja, Willi mach deinen eigenen Fred auf, ein Forum lebt davon. Wird sicherlich interessant werden , wie du das Lego-Beton Puzzle zusammen setzt.
Und Entschuldigung angenommen.
Viel Spaß damit Willi.


----------



## Dr.J (18. Jan. 2021)

Beiträge verschoben.


----------



## samorai (18. Jan. 2021)

Danke


----------



## samorai (19. Feb. 2021)

In den letzten 2 Wochen ist nicht viel passiert. 
Mit dem 12,5 cm Schnee Gewicht haben sich alle Abstandhalter "schlafen" gelegt. Die Folie hat es gut überstanden.
Heute war endlich das Eis weg und alles wurde wieder aufgebaut.
    
Bei dem Aufbau konnte ich nun endlich mal wieder die Koi sehen, alle scheinen wohl auf zu sein, das Wasser ist auch klar. Morgen wird durch die Folie erstmal Wärme getankt werden, bei voller Sonne sollten die Temperaturen im Wasser steigen. 
Auch ein TWW wird morgen anvesiert , da werden die Fischies sich aber freuen. 

Die PV Balkon Anlage ist eingetroffen, habe sie erstmal provisorisch aufgebaut um zu sehen ob alles in Ordnung ist.
Ich kann verkünden alles iO und etwas Strom wurde dann auch eingespeist, später soll sie auf dem Hausdach installiert werden.


----------



## Opa Graskop (19. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Mit dem 12,5 cm Schnee Gewicht haben sich alle Abstandhalter "schlafen" gelegt. Die Folie hat es gut überstanden.



Ehrlich, dass freut mich.
Als ich die ersten Fotos gesehen hatte, dachte ich: "Oh Mann, bei den ersten 3 Flocken bricht dieses Konstrukt zusammen
oder die Folie reißt"
Und bei der PV-Anlage erwarte ich Erfahrungsberichte.
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## samorai (19. Feb. 2021)

Tja Silvio, das war mal ein Winter der sich auch Winter nennen dürfte. 
Für die voran gegangenen Winter mit 13 bis 15 ° und 2 Frost Nächten hat es voll gereicht.


----------



## Turbo (19. Feb. 2021)

Hübsche Photovoltaik Anlage. Viel Spass und Ertrag damit.


----------



## Miezetier (21. Feb. 2021)

Hallo meine Teichfreunde 

Nachdem bei mir der __ Reiher gelandet war, habe ich mir nun folgende Abwehr aufgebaut. Was haltet ihr davon? Ich weiß, es sieht nicht schön aus, aber wenn wir im Garten sind, dann können wir das ja beiseite räumen.



Liebe Grüße
Miezetier


----------



## troll20 (21. Feb. 2021)

Miezetier schrieb:


> habe ich mir nun folgende Abwehr aufgebaut


Und damit den __ Reiher eingesperrt 
  
Willst du ihn jetzt mesten, bis er Schlachtreif ist?


Oder meinst er kann nicht senkrecht Starten und Landen?


----------



## f.dittrich57 (21. Feb. 2021)

Moin,
Es wird ja schon Sommer[emoji28]
20° Luft 10,3° Wasser [emoji482]ca. 10° so kann es weitergehen[emoji41]


----------



## Opa Graskop (21. Feb. 2021)

Schönes Foto


----------



## Miezetier (21. Feb. 2021)

@troll20: Du hast gute Augen und mich erwischt 

Da lugt tatsächlich unser Placebogeier über den Zaun


----------



## Turbo (21. Feb. 2021)

Habe den ultimativen Reiherschreck gefunden.
 
Damit habt ihr durchschlagenden Erfolg.

Und der hässliche Garten vom Nachbar ist auch gleich umgestaltet.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (21. Feb. 2021)

Schon Bestellt


----------



## lollo (22. Feb. 2021)

Miezetier schrieb:


> Da lugt tatsächlich unser Placebogeier über den Zaun



Moin,

dann brauchst dich auch nicht zu wundern das ein richtiger __ Reiher bei dir landet. 
Bei manchen in der Tierwelt fangen die Frühlingsgefühle halt recht früh an, hier turteln die Wildtauben auch schon.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. März 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> Bei manchen in der Tierwelt fangen die Frühlingsgefühle halt recht früh an, hier turteln die Wildtauben auch schon.


...darf ich jetzt Bilder von einem fremden Kater und einer Katze mit Vögeln  in unserer Scheune jetzt einstellen oder sind die nicht Jugendfrei ???


----------



## lollo (2. März 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> in unserer Scheune jetzt einstellen



Moin,

wenn durch Fenster und Türen nichts einsehbar ist, kannst du alles in der Scheune einstellen, auch das, was nicht Jugendfrei ist.


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2021)

Aber wie ist das mit dem Recht am eigenen Bild 
Gut die Katze wird es nicht stören, aber die Besitzer evtl.

Oder ist das schon wegen Hausfriedensbruch und Wilderei egal und zählt als Sicherung von Beweisen.
Immer diese tücken des modernen Lebens.....
Ich ich ich, meins meins meins......


----------



## samorai (4. März 2021)

Hallo!
Schleifen ist nach Feierabend wieder angesagt. 
Die Suedseite ist schon fertig weiter geht es mit West und Nord Seite.
Und schon schwächelt die rechte Schulter, naja egal da muss sie eben durch. 
Am Sonnabend geht die PV - Anlage auf mein Dach.
Der bisherige Standort war nur vorübergehend, bis weilen war da nur ca 4 h Sonne. 
Die Zeit war ausreichend für 1 kwh bei 2 Platten ohne Paek  aber mit voller Sonne. 

Zur Zeit interessiert mich die Sonne total. 

Wenn ich mir schon mal was kaufe was mit der Sonne zu tun hat, dann ist sie einfach mal weg, genauso wenn die Garten Dusche aufgestellt wird, sacken die Temperaturen auch erstmal ab und dann steht sie erstmal 1 Woche sinnlos im Garten.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. März 2021)

Da bist du leider nicht der Einzige


----------



## troll20 (5. März 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir schon mal was kaufe was mit der Sonne zu tun hat, dann ist sie einfach mal weg, genauso wenn die Garten Dusche aufgestellt wird, sacken die Temperaturen auch erstmal ab und dann steht sie erstmal 1 Woche sinnlos im Garten.


So ging es mir mit der neuen Scheefräse die ich mir vor 6 Jahren gekauft hatte und jetzt feststellen durfte, das der Motor festgegammelt ist ....


----------



## samorai (5. März 2021)

Huch, René bist du wirklich so faul das bißchen Schnee weg zu fegen?
Hier im Flachland denke ich Ist das nicht so schlimm, wie bei Carsten oder anderen, die in Mittelgebirge oder noch Höher leben.
Habe da ne Idee. 
Hallo @DbSam Schneefraese günstig abzugeben, macht Spaß das weiße Zeug zum Nachbarn rüber zu schmeißen.
Und Entlastung für die Frau. 

Alles ist bestens für morgen vorbereitet um die PV Anlage auf dem Dach zu montieren. 
So um 10,00 Uhr wird los gelegt.


----------



## DbSam (5. März 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo @DbSam Schneefraese günstig abzugeben, macht Spaß das weiße Zeug zum Nachbarn rüber zu schmeißen.
> Und Entlastung für die Frau.



Dieses Angebot kann ich nicht annehmen! Wirklich nicht!
Wie soll ich denn dann meine Frau sinnvoll beschäftigen?
Und außerdem würde ich doch meinen Macho-Status verlieren und wüsste gar nicht mehr, was ich dann hier schreiben soll.
Und das wäre doch noch vieeeeel schlimmer, oder?


VG Carsten
lol

PS:

Was mir so durch den Kopf geht: Wie kann denn der Motor 'festgammeln'?
Von solchen Problemen habe ich seit Ewigkeiten nichts mehr gehört ...


----------



## samorai (5. März 2021)

Also irgendwie, weiß nicht warum, aber solch eine Antwort habe ich erwartet. 

Ach die Aermste hast du denn gar kein Mitleid mit ihr ?


----------



## DbSam (5. März 2021)

Doch, natürlich habe ich Mitleid.
Wenn es draußen so kalt ist, dass sie mit Zittern nicht mehr hinterher kommt, dann gibt es einen extra Glühwein.  like
Welchen ich natürlich vorher in der warmen Küche liebevoll und aufopfernd extra für sie zubereite.
Manchmal vergesse ich das aber auch ... 

VG Carsten


----------



## samorai (5. März 2021)




----------



## PeBo (6. März 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Alles ist bestens für morgen vorbereitet um die PV Anlage auf dem Dach zu montieren.
> So um 10,00 Uhr wird los gelegt.


Hier als Motivation den aktuellen Ertrag meiner 2 Module bei leichter Schleierbewölkung:
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (6. März 2021)

Danke Peter, hier ist es bedeckt und sie liefert gerade 32 Watt.
Ist so wie ich es voraus gesagt hatte :


samorai schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir schon mal was kaufe was mit der Sonne zu tun hat, dann ist sie einfach mal weg,


----------



## Knipser (6. März 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Danke Peter, hier ist es bedeckt und sie liefert gerade 32 Watt.
> Ist so wie ich es voraus gesagt hatte :
> 
> [/QUOTEs


----------



## Knipser (6. März 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Danke Peter, hier ist es bedeckt und sie liefert gerade 32 Watt.
> Ist so wie ich es voraus gesagt hatte :


Schade für Dich, gerade wenn man darauf wartet, passierts - ist oft so. Willi


----------



## samorai (7. März 2021)

Oh die gute Wetter Fee hat anscheinend mein Frust Gesuelze  gehört und schenkt den Berliner Raum morgen einen Tag voller Sonnenschein.
Die Watt Zahl ist notiert und morgen kann ich dann ablesen was die PV - Anlage unter voller Sonne den ganzen Tag bringt.
Am Sonnabend wurde sie auf dem Hausdach den endgültigen Standort montiert, in 2 h war alles montiert. 
An den vorigen Aufstellungs Orten war es wegen Schattenbildung nicht möglich eine Tagesleistung zu definieren.


----------



## samorai (8. März 2021)

Nun endet der Sonnen Tag bei mir und ich kann 2kw Ertrag ablesen. Für 2 PV Platten nicht schlecht, finde ich.
Das gefällt mir so gut, das ich mich mit dem Gedanken beschäftige, nächstes Jahr noch mal 2 Platten zu kaufen .
Demnächst im April kommt noch die Rattan Eckgarniertur für die Koi Lounge, das ist fast noch mal ein tausender und einen "Geld Scheisser" habe ich nun auch nicht.


----------



## samorai (12. März 2021)

Der Bürsten Filter ist voll kommen zu gewesen und heute wurde er erstmal gereinigt dazu kam dann nochmals ein TWW.
Ich überlege auf Volllast bzw auf Sommer Betrieb umzuschalten.
Die 300l Bürsten Tonne kann den Ansturm gruener "Materialien" anscheint nicht mehr bewältigen.
Zweite Pumpe an und denTF integrieren sollte viel bessere Ergebnisse bringen.


----------



## samorai (14. März 2021)

Ab heute läuft die Herz - Lungen Maschine für den Teich wieder auf volle Kraft.
Nun heißt es erstmal Kontrolle ob alles noch dicht ist, zwei Kontrollen wurden durch geführt und alles in Ordnung.
Morgen werde ich mal nach die Wasser Werte schauen.
Vorriges Jahr gingen die Werte etwas in die Höhe aber wenn die Backies erstmal ihre Arbeit aufnehmen pendelt sich alles wieder ein, also mache ich mir  keine Sorgen.


----------



## Turbo (14. März 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich überlege auf Volllast bzw auf Sommer Betrieb umzuschalten.


Ich will auch.  Aber bei uns schneit es wieder.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (14. März 2021)

Bei uns wird es diese Woche noch Nachts Frost geben, aber zum nächsten WE geht es an den Teich.


----------



## samorai (14. März 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Ich will auch. Aber bei uns schneit es wieder.



Ja ich weiß, habe heute in vielen Langzeit Studien und Wetterberichte gewühlt, keiner zeigt erbarmen mit uns Süchtigen.
Also durch halten.


----------



## Knipser (15. März 2021)

[QUOTE="samorai, post: .
Also durch halten.[/QUOTE]
Wir stehen alle schon in den Startlöchern - lange kanns nicht mehr dauern, die Sonne steigt und steigt. Willi


----------



## samorai (23. März 2021)

Hallo!
Mal wieder ein kleiner kurzer Bericht zu meinem Teich.

Alles spielt sich langsam wieder ein.
Die neue UVC (Amalgam, 40 W) ist installiert auf einen Filter Strang von zweien und läuft seit vier Tagen mit.
Der TF spuelt ca alle 10 bis 15 Minuten.
Heute habe ich noch mit 30 kg aufgesalzen.
Die Fische sind bei 9° sehr mobil und fressen ca 50 gr am Tag.
Die Gartenwasserpumpe ist wieder angeschlossen und nun gibt es bei WW wieder einen Kh von 8 anstelle von 6 (Stadt Wasser).
Morgen soll es den obligatorischen Frühlings-Schub geben mit Temperaturen im zwei Stelligen Bereich und Sonne, die Zeit ist reif dafür.
Wenn uns der Frühling nicht im Stich lässt, wird bei 14 bis 16 ° abgedeckt, so jedenfalls der Plan.


----------



## samorai (24. März 2021)

Jooo, heute nochmals rein geschaut, Wasser sieht erstmal okay aus.
Auch die Stroemungspumpe läuft jeden Tag eine Stunde mit.
Auf Algenbluete lässt erstmal noch nichts schließen aber erst mal abwarten, das Spiel kennen natürlich alle von uns.

Die Abdeckfolie leistet jetzt mit jedem Sonnenstrahl mehr, unter der Folie gab es heute 32,5°, also ohne Heizung steigt die Teich Temperatur ca um 1°und der Teich hat jetzt gute 10° zu vermelden.

Heute wurde ein TWW durch geführt, bei dem abpumpen habe ich leicht unfreiwillig geduscht, der Schlauch der Tauchpumpe hat sich selbst ständig gemacht und hat "irrer Ivan" gespielt.
Gefüttert werden ca 70 gr. vom besten Anbieter, das macht auch viel aus in Sachen Teich Wasser verhalten.
Dennoch werden am WE die Werte kontrolliert.

Für Euch habe ich mal die Hosen runter gelassen und ein Foto unter der Folie gemacht, sehe gerade ist nicht richtig scharf geworden, mit einer Hand die Folie hoch drücken mit der anderen das Handy bedienen, besser ging es heit nicht.  
Sehe gerade die Teich Bepflanzung haelt auch nicht mehr still.


----------



## samorai (29. März 2021)

Hallo!
Am liebsten würde ich abdecken aber die Temperatur soll um Ostern wieder fallen.
Ich will den Teich endlich in seiner ganzen Pracht begutachten.
Folie macht keinen Spaß mehr, die Pflanzen legen schon ganz ordentlich los, Froesche sind erwacht.
Morgen sollen es bis 20° werden, also wurde für mehr Belüftung gesorgt.
Die Vorderfront und Rueckfront ist aufgeckt für mehr Luft Austausch.
   

Meine Koi Lounge entwickelt sich zu einem Kühlschrank, draußen          drinnen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (29. März 2021)

Moin,
also ich würd abdecken.
Was nützt das schönste Hobby, wenn man es nicht sieht?
By the way, wo hast n das Thermo auf dem ersten Bild her?
Find ich toll!


----------



## samorai (29. März 2021)

Katalog Brigitte Hachenburg, andere Seite ist ne Uhr.


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2021)

Sitze gerade in der Koi Lounge und unterziehe sie gerade ein Droehn Test mit Aerosmith .
Mal sehen bei welcher Lautstärke sich die Bretter verziehen oder gar abspringen.
Wenn ich das im Wohnzimmer mache tanzen die Gläser im Schrank immer mit .
Und die Gö-Ga fracht dann immer,"hast du die Gläser verstellt"?..... Nö das war Steven Tyler. 

Man kann ja nicht jeden Tag in die Glotze schauen.

Ansonsten im Osten nichts neues.


----------



## Turbo (3. Apr. 2021)

Ron, Du hast doch eine Photovoltaik Anlage.
Hab grad ein gutes Bild gefunden, wie du Verschattungsprobleme vermeiden kannst.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (3. Apr. 2021)

Ohne Worte


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2021)

Chaos Dach


----------



## samorai (12. Apr. 2021)

Geht es euch auch so, wenn man mal seinen eigenen Thread sucht ist er immer in ferner liefen gerutscht.

Schön, unsere Lounge Garnitur kommt diese Woche noch. Na endlich.
Schlecht, die Pflanzen sind noch drin wegen den Temps,einfach noch zu kalt für Banane und Co.
Das Gewächshaus ist angerichtet, dieses Mal ohne Tomaten aber mit allen Gewürzen die ich ergattern konnte.
Die Gewürze sind immer teuer und man kann sie einfrieren oder trocknen. 
Die Tomaten werden hingegen immer billiger zum Sommer hin.
Irgendwann folgen Fotos von den Erträgen und Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2021)

Heute kann ich sagen "Tischlein deck dich" und bin sehr entspannt.
Gestern hingegen habe ich nur geflucht.
Die Lounge Sitzecke kam natürlich in vielen Einzelteilen.
Also Akku Schrauber raus und ran wie ein Mann, ha ha dass war ein Traum der sehr schnell 
verpufft ist.
Ne alles wie ein Neandertaler mit dem mitgelieferten Imbus Schlüssel geschraubt.
Da kommt ja solche Freude auf, dagegen ist IKEA  ein Kinderspiel. 
17.30 Uhr ging es los 21.40 Uhr war ich fertig, fix und fertig. 
Der Einsatz hat sich voll gelohnt, heute sitze ich bei 20° in der Koi Lounge und genieße.


----------



## ina1912 (15. Apr. 2021)

toll geworden Ron! Das müssen wir uns ja dann auch mal live ansehen!

lg Ina


----------



## Turbo (15. Apr. 2021)

Wenn man zurückdenkt wie das angefangen hat.


----------



## Knipser (15. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Heute kann ich sagen "Tischlein deck dich" und bin sehr entspannt.
> Gestern hingegen habe ich nur geflucht.
> Die Lounge Sitzecke kam natürlich in vielen Einzelteilen.
> Also Akku Schrauber raus und ran wie ein Mann, ha ha dass war ein Traum der sehr schnell
> ...


Hallo Ron, Du weißt doch, wir Handwerker kriegen alles hin wir lassen uns einfach nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2021)

Und weil alles so gut ist, 
wird noch ein kleiner grüner Ginrin Schagoi einziehen, gerade geordert, dafür dürfen zwei "Erbschleicher" gehen.



Turbo schrieb:


> Wenn man zurückdenkt wie das angefangen hat.



Mit einer Idee die auch schon gut und gerne 10 oder 15 Jahre früher in meinem Schädel haette kommen können. 
Am WE ist Abnahme der obersten Ahnenreihe , die können zwar schlecht laufen aber wenn sie etwas sehen wollen, ist nichts zu weit, zu steil oder irgendwas.


----------



## axel120470 (15. Apr. 2021)

Super geworden Ron. Kannst bei mir weitermachen. Mit Deiner Erfahrung sollte das ein Klacks für dich sein. 

VG Axel


----------



## Biko (15. Apr. 2021)

Sieht gemütlich aus! like


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2021)

Danke Jungs und Frauens  

Muß mich echt mal wieder bedanken für Eure Anteilnahme an meinen Projekten.


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Der Einsatz hat sich voll gelohnt, heute sitze ich bei 20° in der Koi Lounge und genieße


 und das Bier wohl verdient.


ina1912 schrieb:


> Das müssen wir uns ja dann auch mal live ansehen!


Aber so was von, wenn nur wenn ....
Ach ja und eine Koishow wäre auch mal wieder schön ...


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ach ja und eine Koishow wäre auch mal wieder schön ...



...vielleicht kann Ron seine Koi ja noch ein wenig trainieren, damit sie dann, wenn Du mit in der Lounge sitzt, vor Dir hin & her schwimmen!? Ist doch eine gute Show!


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...vielleicht kann Ron seine Koi ja noch ein wenig trainieren, damit sie dann, wenn Du mit in der Lounge sitzt, vor Dir hin & her schwimmen!? Ist doch eine gute Show!


Meinst weil das so schön bei dir klappt


----------



## samorai (17. Apr. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Meinst weil das so schön bei dir klappt



Muss ich das hinter fragen? 

Was habt ihr beiden denn ausgeheckt?


----------



## samorai (17. Apr. 2021)

Und nun habe ich abgedeckt, der Teich ist wieder Teich und so vertraut wie immer.
Ich freue mich und die Koi haben wieder mehr Licht.

Leider gibt es auch eine erschreckende Meldung, noch nie waren so viele Fadenalgen im Teich.
Diese sind wohl durch das Aufsalzen geschädigt worden aber meines Erachtens habe ich diese Maßnahme vielleicht viel zu spät durch geführt.
Ja wenn ich mir das gesamt Bild anschaue könnte man glatt glauben es ist schon Mitte Mai.
Die submeren Pflanzen am Teichrand sind ca 30 cm hoch.
Das Wasser ist optisch klar.
Morgen geht es erstmal an die Wasser testerei und  je nach dem gibt es noch eine kleine Salzgabe.
Aber schaut selbst.


----------



## troll20 (17. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Und nun habe ich abgedeckt


 woher weißt du das schon wieder 
Bin doch erst gegen 20:00 fertig geworden, leider ohne Bilder und zum Glück ohne Algen. 
Na mal schauen wie es morgen aussieht


----------



## Knipser (18. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Und nun habe ich abgedeckt, der Teich ist wieder Teich und so vertraut wie immer.
> Ich freue mich und die Koi haben wieder mehr Licht.
> 
> Leider gibt es auch eine erschreckende Meldung, noch nie waren so viele Fadenalgen im Teich.
> ...


Ron, alle Achtung Dein Teich ist schön vorgetrieben, hat den Winter gut überstanden wie ich sehe. Pflanzen stehen schon kräftig da - dass da was getan wurde, sieht man, lobenswert.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Turbo (18. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> und je nach dem gibt es noch eine kleine Salzgabe.


Koi in Salz eingelegt.   

Die *Karpfen* bzw. Fischstücke werden in einer *Salzlake* eingelegt. Hierzu eignet sich entweder einer Lakenmischung aus dem Fachhandel oder eine Beize mit einem Mischungsverhältnis von etwa 60 bis 70g Salz pro Liter Wasser.


----------



## samorai (18. Apr. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Koi in Salz eingelegt.




 So, dat hast du nu davon.


----------



## Turbo (18. Apr. 2021)

Du weisst doch...  mit Fischen bin ich eine grosse Banause.

Dieses Jahr sind bei mir Edelkrebse geplant. Sobald es warm genug ist. Vielleicht wandert in einigen Jahren dann mal einer auf meinen Grill.  
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Apr. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Koi in Salz eingelegt.
> 
> Die *Karpfen* bzw. Fischstücke werden in einer *Salzlake* eingelegt. Hierzu eignet sich entweder einer Lakenmischung aus dem Fachhandel oder eine Beize mit einem Mischungsverhältnis von etwa 60 bis 70g Salz pro Liter Wasser.



Zumindest halten Sie dann länger


----------



## troll20 (18. Apr. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Zumindest halten Sie dann länger


Kommt drauf an, wie sie schmecken


----------



## Teichfreund77 (19. Apr. 2021)

Probieren geht über studieren.
Vielleicht macht Ron ja am Wochenende ein Karpfen Essen für uns alle


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2021)




----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


>


Merkt ihr, wir sind nicht erwünscht, er will nur alles für sich behalten.


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Apr. 2021)

Bei Aldi war Kabeljau im Angebot. Der war auch nix.


----------



## Turbo (19. Apr. 2021)

Hmmm...  was hab ich da wieder angestellt. Das würzen der Fische dauert offenbar noch länger.


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2021)

Habt ihr alle Frühlingsfrust? 
Also in pikanter Dillsauce mag ich Fisch am liebsten dabei ist es egal ob __ Goldfisch oder Koi.


----------



## Knipser (20. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle Frühlingsfrust?
> Also in pikanter Dillsauce mag ich Fisch am liebsten dabei ist es egal ob __ Goldfisch oder Koi.


Ron, aber doch wohl nicht die Eigenen.  Willi


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2021)

Neeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## axel120470 (20. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeee


Willst Du etwa bei anderen naschen?


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2021)

Ja  bei René, Zacky, Chelmon1 und bei Tubo, bei Turbo am liebsten, Edelkrebse sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen, mit etwas Knoblauch Butter und Citroen  eeh Zitrone zergeht zB ein Kaisergranat in aller Munde. 
Natürlich nehme ich auch die Süßwasser Sorte.


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2021)

Aber noch ein kleines Update :
Die "Wäsche" wird getrocknet.  
Dabei komme ich gerade so hin mit der Länge, mit der Breite "schleift" es dann schon.

Die PV Anlage ist nicht schlecht und überraschend gut.
Bis jetzt sind es 80 kwh die mir zu gute kommen und es ist erst April.
Mangels deutlicher Unerfahrenheit hätte ich auf 120 bis 150 kwh im Jahresmittel getippt.
Jetzt rechne ich ca mit das doppelte im Jahr, wobei ich mir ziemlich unsicher bin, der Sommer kommt erst noch.
Eventuell kann mir @PeBo "der Checker"  etwas auf die "Sprünge" helfen mit der Jahres Einspeisung von 2 Platten.


----------



## PeBo (21. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Eventuell kann mir @PeBo "der Checker"  etwas auf die "Sprünge" helfen mit der Jahres Einspeisung von 2 Platten.


Hallo Ron, dass mit dem „Checken“ ist gar nicht schwer. Ich hatte schon vor meiner PV Anlage eine FritzDect Steckdose bei mir, immer für verschiedene Dinge eingesetzt und dabei festgestellt, dass diese auch wunderbar zum Stromverbrauch erfassen, eingesetzt werden kann. Seitdem ich mir 2 PV Platten als Balkonkraftwerk zugelegt habe, setze ich die zur Erfassung meiner Einspeisung ins Stromnetz ein. Falls du also auch eine FritzBox als Router einsetzt und deine PV Anlage in Dect Reichweite ist, schaffe dir doch einfach eine FritzDect 200 an. Die schickt dir dann automatisch monatliche Auswertungen per Mail, oder du kannst von überall mal schnell auf dem Handy „checken“ ob bei dir zu Hause die Sonne scheint und wieviel Strom deine Anlage gerade jetzt produziert.
Aber hier mal die errechnete Prognose für 1 Jahr bei zwei Modulen:
 
Oder hier mal eine aktuelle Mail von jetzt über die letzten 12 Monate:
 
Oder hier mal von den letzten 30 Tagen:
 

Besonders schön finde ich auch die Kurven von der letzten Stunde, die kann ich dir nur jetzt nicht zeigen, da die Sonne in den nächsten Minuten erst aufgeht und jetzt noch kein Strom erzeugt wird.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (21. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Peter und erstmal ein Danke für die vielen Infos.
Leider bin ich bei Vodafone, kann aber mit dem Okular (Lesebrille) sehr gut ablesen was "eingespielt" wurde.

Ne Peter, ich muss nicht alles auf das Handy haben.
Dann gibt es wieder mal ein neues, dann sitzte ich noch länger um alles wieder einzurichten.Gut gemeint aber nicht attraktiv für die "leicht" ältere "Fraktion".
Ich denke du kannst es verstehen?!


----------



## samorai (23. Apr. 2021)

Heute habe ich die Fadenalgen zur Hälfte erstmal heraus gesaugt, das dauerte satte 4h.
Mit der Boden Duese, vorwärts, rückwärts und seitlich gezogen.
Komischer Weise sind die Koi nicht an den langen Fadenalgen interessiert aber wo sie kurz waren, wurde sofort getuscht.
Heute gab es nichts zu fressen für die Koi, sollen sie weiter tutschen.
TWW wurde heute mal mit Stadt Wasser durch geführt, das hat zwar weniger KH aber etwas Chlor mit drin, was das Algen Wachstum eventuell etwas hemmt.
Es wurde aber auch Zeit für eine Voll Reinigung.
Bei dem Saugen hat sich so allerlei Dreck aufgetan.
Morgen noch die West und Süd Seite vom Teich und dann mal sehen wie sich alles entwickelt.
Wasser ist klar und hier noch ein paar Auswurf Stellen der Algen.
Morgen werde ich sie zusammen harken und dann können sie in der Kompost Tonne vermodern.


----------



## Knipser (23. Apr. 2021)

Ron, das Gleiche habe ich Gestern am Filtergraben gemacht - 2000L Abwasser wurde im Garten unter den Bäumen entsorgt. Nur der feine Schlamm geht durch den Filterbeutel des Schlammsaugers und düngt sogar den Rasen nebst Obstbäume. Wenn das Wetter mit spielt, schöne Nebenbeschäftigung. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## urs2a (25. Apr. 2021)




----------



## urs2a (25. Apr. 2021)

Hallo, habe heute morgen versucht ein bisschen Frühling einzufangen.


----------



## Knipser (25. Apr. 2021)

urs2a schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 223486Anhang anzeigen 223488


Hallo urs2a.
Bilder gefallen mir. Womit bearbeitet, Photoshop CS5 oder CS6 oder mit was Anderem - sieht nach Row's aufwendige Nachbearbeitung aus. Viele Grüße Willi


----------



## urs2a (25. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Willi,
kurze Aufnahme mit Handy. Wäre mir viel zu mühsam und auwendig noch etwas zu beschönigen.
Beste Grüsse Urs


----------



## Knipser (25. Apr. 2021)

urs2a schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> kurze Aufnahme mit Handy. Wäre mir viel zu mühsam und auwendig noch etwas zu beschönigen.
> Beste Grüsse Urs


Urs, da geb ich Dir recht. Photoshop braucht man auch nur für ganz besonders verfeinerte Bilder - wenn man es genau nimmt "Spielerei". Moderne heutige Digital - Fotoaparate machen sehr gute jpg Bilder für die Sofortbetrachtung u. Verschickung. Gruß, Willi


----------



## samorai (14. Mai 2021)

Heute am Brücken Tag bin ich noch mal den Fadenalgen zu Leibe gerückt, diesmal mit der verlängerten Clo Bürste.
Gleichzeitig wurde wieder ein TWW durchgeführt um gelöste Phosphate gleichzeitig aus dem Teich zu verbannen.

Koi sind trotz dem kalten Wetter gut drauf, die Temperatur im Teich beläuft sich auf knapp 15° C.
Das wahre ist es noch nicht.

Dann währen die Filter Reinigung eigentlich dran aber ich das lass ich erstmal aussen vor.
Bei den "Wackel" Temperaturen bin ich schon glücklich wenn da im Biofilter überhaupt etwas abläuft.

Und was läuft um den Teich ab : Der __ Flieder blueht, schön ist anders.
Die __ Magnolien sind durch und der __ Rhododendron stellt seine Blütenhorste zur Schau. 
Andere Pflanzen wie __ Pfingstrosen dümpeln etwas vor sich hin. 

Die Wasser __ Iris zeigt leicht Farbe an den Knospen, auch die blauen am Land lassen schon etwas ahnen.


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2021)

Die Fadenalgen geben einfach nicht auf, was gestern heraus gefischt wurde ist heute wieder da.
Ein oder zwei Wochen schau ich mir das noch mit an, dann werden härtere Maßnahmen ergriffen dabei denke an einen Algeziet.

Heute wurden die Pumpen gereinigt, eijeijei, die hatten es mal total nötig.
Mir kam der Durchfluss durch den Filtern und der Bachlauf sehr wenig vor.
Die Fadenalgen verstopfen ja alles.
    
Gespült und gereinigt durften sie wieder ihren Dienst aufnehmen.
Bei der Gelegenheit wurde auch der Skimmer mit mehr Zugkraft verstellt um mehr aus dem Wasser zu entfernen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Mai 2021)

Das gleiche habe ich zur Zeit auch, eine Pumpe heute und Morgen die vom Skimmer.
Der Skimmer hatte heute Nachmittag den Dienst eingestellt. Da hatte ich erst gesehen das Fadenalgen ins Schaufelrad gekommen sind.


----------



## Turbo (15. Mai 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Das gleiche habe ich zur Zeit auch,


Herzliches Beileid. 
Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen. 
Das kommt schon gut.

Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Knipser (16. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Die Fadenalgen geben einfach nicht auf, was gestern heraus gefischt wurde ist heute wieder da.
> Ein oder zwei Wochen schau ich mir das noch mit an, dann werden härtere Maßnahmen ergriffen dabei denke an einen Algeziet.
> 
> Ron, das gleiche Problem habe ich im Filtergraben, noch kann ich es mit dem Kescher bewältigen. Im Hauptteich habe ich das Problem nicht, weil ich 8 Wimpel-Karpfen seit einem Jahr im Teich habe. Wimpel-Karpfen leben hauptsächlich von Algen ( auch Fadenalgen ) Kot u. abgestorbene Pflanzenteile auch abgestorbene Blätter die im Teich fallen. Mit Pestiziden wäre ich vorsichtig, versuche es mal mit Schlammentferner auf biologische Art - Pestizide schädigen auch Deine Pflanzen. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2021)

Genau darum will ich noch ein bisschen warten, Willi.

Schlamm gibt es im Teich nicht, nur die verfressenen Koi.

Habe bis jetzt zweimal gesaugt und mehrere TWW gemacht, es hilft nicht.
Z. Z. hantiere Ich mit der Klo Bürste + Verlängerung umher und versuche die Algen so zu dezimieren. 

Donnerstag bekomme ich einen Ginrin Schagoi (grün), da wird die Fuetterei eingestellt. 
Am Ende der Einstellung rücke ich den Algen noch einmal zu Leibe, so jedenfalls meine Vorstellung oder Plan.


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2021)

Hier sind einige Fotos zur momentanen Lage.        

Ich habe den neulich entdeckten Fisch aufgenommen, scheint ein __ Goldfisch zu sein. 
Es gibt kein Koi mit schwarzen Schwanz.


----------



## Knipser (16. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 224337 Hier sind einige Fotos zur momentanen Lage. Anhang anzeigen 224333 Anhang anzeigen 224334 Anhang anzeigen 224335 Anhang anzeigen 224336
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2021)

Ja, die siehst du.
In den letzten Beiträgen handelt es sich nur um Fadenalgen.
Ich werde mal die Werte messen.


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2021)

Mit Messgeräte ermittelt :
PH 8,3
Salz 1,2
O2 10
Mit Tropfen Test :
NO2 0
PO4 0
KH 3
Bei NO3 ist es schwer einzuschätzen 3 - 5

Auf den Phosphat Test war ich gespannt aber da ist nichts.
Nitrat und KH sind nicht optimal.
Der eine zu hoch, der andere zu niedrig.
Erste Tat TWW durchführen.


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2021)

Hallo!
Die Fadenalgen Plage macht sich sehr langsam "vom Acker", allerdings wurde heute noch ein Mal die Pumpen gereinigt und um den Pumpen ca 1m2 abgesaugt.  
Das hat der Sauger dann ausgespuckt.
Vor einer Woche wurde der Teich mit einem Algozit geimpft, das arbeitet mit Bakterien, ist also nicht die "gnadenlose Haerte" wie man es von anderen Mitteln her kennt, wo sogar der Biofilm an der Folie im Teich braun wird.
Dazu werden viele kleinere TWW gemacht um frei gesetzte Phosphate zu verdünnen oder gleich aus dem Teich zu verbannen.

Der neue Ginrin Schagoi war erst ein kleiner "Zappel Philipp" gewesen und nun hat er es wahrscheinlich gerafft das er bei diesen Temperaturen ein wenig mit seinen Energie Haushalt zurück treten sollte.


----------



## samorai (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leute!
Heute wurde wieder ein Teil Stück gesaugt und das Wasser anschließend wieder aufgefüllt.
Dann wurde der TF heute noch gereinigt gereinigt, er spuelte ca alle 8 min, ich habe zwar noch nicht gemessen hat sich mehr als verdoppelt.
Bei dem genauen hinsehen habe ich wieder zwei neue 1 cm Risse im Siebgewebe entdeckt.
Nun, das werde ich erst mal so belassen und überlegen wie ich mit dem TF weiter verfahre.


----------



## Knipser (27. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Heute wurde wieder ein Teil Stück gesaugt und das Wasser anschließend wieder aufgefüllt.
> Dann wurde der TF heute noch gereinigt gereinigt, er spuelte ca alle 8 min, ich habe zwar noch nicht gemessen hat sich mehr als verdoppelt.
> Bei dem genauen hinsehen habe ich wieder zwei neue 1 cm Risse im Siebgewebe entdeckt.
> Nun, das werde ich erst mal so belassen und überlegen wie ich mit dem TF weiter verfahre.


Hallo Ron.
Kannst Du das Sieb oder Siebe nicht tauschen? Beim Oase Trommelfilter, den ich früher hatte, waren 8 Sieb-Elemente vorhanden die ich wechseln konnte. Ich weiß Ersatzsiebe sind nicht gerade billig - damals gab ich über 300,- Euro für 8 Ersatz-Siebelemente aus. Traurig, manchmal ist alles wie verhext.  Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo @Knipser!
Ich habe gleich nach einigen Monate die Firma angeschrieben und es wurde anstandslos getauscht.
Diese Siebe haben aber auch nur eine gewisse Zeit gehalten.
Danach habe ich mir Siebgewebe von der Rolle gekauft, die sind etwas länger gehalten wie die Vorgänger.

Da es ein gepumtes System ist lassten ca 30 bis 40 l auf den Sieben, vielleicht ist das ein Mangel.
Ich habe auch den Spuelausloeser tiefer gestellt um zu "entlasten".
Ich mache mir schon Gedanken wie ich was mildern kann.
Trotzdem danke für die Antwort.


----------



## samorai (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo!
Ich habe heute doch mal die Filter sauber gemacht.
Der Bürsten Filter war ziemlich dreckig, im RF war nicht viel.
Das stagnierende __ Hel-x war auch gut mit Dreck gefüllt.
Alles wurde mit Teich Wasser gespült um die wenigen Bakterien nicht zu schaden.

Wünsche allen ein schönes WE.


----------



## samorai (1. Juni 2021)

Soooo, Heute mal eine Denksport Aufgabe.

Was hängt denn da im Baum???
 

Ist kein "Spanferkel" und auch kein "Faultier".

Gehe mal duschen und essen fassen und danach schau mir mal die Antworten an.


----------



## axel120470 (1. Juni 2021)

Ich schaue ja nur am Handy, kann es deshalb nicht so ganz genau erkennen. Könnte das ein Wildbienenvolk sein? Oder bist Du das Ron?


----------



## samorai (1. Juni 2021)

He Axel, du alter Fuchs, genau ins Schwarze getroffen .
So etwas sieht man nicht alle Tage und darum schnell mal fest gehalten.
Eine halbe Stunde später war der Zauber wieder vorbei.


----------



## Opa Graskop (1. Juni 2021)

Klasse, also ich hätt`s nicht erkannt.
Ich dachte eher an Bat-Man.


----------



## axel120470 (1. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> He Axel, du alter Fuchs, genau ins Schwarze getroffen .





axel120470 schrieb:


> Oder bist Du das Ron?


Ich wußte es doch lol


----------



## axel120470 (1. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> So etwas sieht man nicht alle Tage und darum schnell mal fest gehalten.


Da gebe ich Dir aber sowas von recht


----------



## Turbo (1. Juni 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an Bat-Man


Hast mir den Witz geklaut. Du Schlingel.


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Juni 2021)

Sorry, falsches Thema.


----------



## samorai (5. Juni 2021)

Heute mal wieder ein Teich Update!
Das mit den Fadenalgen ist vorüber und abgehakt.
Die Bakterien sind bei Teich Temperaturen über 20 °C aktiv.
Der stagnierende __ Hel-x Filter wurde heute mal mit der Hand richtig durchgeschuettelt, es war grün - brauner "Staub" der da entwichen ist.

Die Belüftung wurde mehr auf gedreht, da die letzte Messung nur noch 87 % betrug.

Inzwischen wird an den KH-Wert geschraubt, denn der missfällt mir.
Er lag immer bei 3 bis 4 Haerte Grad und strebe ich an zu ändern.
Mein PH-Wert ist um 7 und um das zuhalten verwende ich Futter Kalk, jeden Tag 70 gr.auf mein Teich Volumen.
Der Erfolg lässt gar nicht lange auf sich warten und bin nach Tag 2 bei KH 6, angestrebt wird 10 und dann nur noch nach gebessert.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Teich heute.


----------



## samorai (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo!
Heute ist endlich der Tag der Tage .
Seit 16 Jahren warte ich schon darauf .... nun ist es passiert 

Morgens um 4.00 Uhr habe ich es schon plautschen gehört, habe mir aber nichts dabei gedacht.
So um 8.00 Uhr trinken wir den ersten Cappuccino immer am Teich. 
Die Koi machten alle einen sehr aufgeregten Eindruck, ja und dann bemerkte ich was "Phase" war, sie laichen. 
Laichen und Schmatzen wechseln sich ab. 
Der Teich sieht etwas zerrupft aus, Stein liegt nicht mehr da wo er jahrelang gelegen hat und das Wasser riecht sehr stark nach Fisch. 

Nun bin ich total gespannt was da so rauskommt. 
Die Dame ist ein gelber Deuz. 
Der Herr ist eventuell ein blauer Euro Koi, oder Ginrin Schowa, oder Hi Goromo


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2021)

Gratuliere, da wirst du ja endlich Koiopa


----------



## samorai (12. Juni 2021)

Ja, der Koi Opa dankt. 

Nebenbei kommen die Seerosen wie auf Befehl auf einen Schlag, jedenfalls die Sonnen Seite.  

Und als Belohnung gibt es Leckerlis.
Jetzt wollte ich noch ein Foto machen da sind schon alle Kartoffeln weg.
  Liebe zehrt.


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2021)

Jetzt solltes du auf Eiweißreiche Ernährung lieber verzichten und immer schön Wasserwechsel machen.
Im übrigen, da es ja heute bei uns (wie bestimmt auch bei dir) Arschkalt geworden ist, werden sie bald weiter machen und dann geht es erst richtig los.
Bei mir waren es jetzt 3 Wochen.

Höre er die Warnenden Worte


----------



## samorai (12. Juni 2021)

Okay René, wird gemacht


troll20 schrieb:


> Wasserwechsel machen.


Obwohl erst am Donnerstag so ca 4000 l eingelaufen sind.

Na ja arsch kalt ist anders.
Der Teich hat 22° und Luft 21°

Ist stark windig und der Skimmer hat aller Hand zu tun.
   
Normalerweise mach ich dann mit dem Gartenschlauch alles wieder sauber, aber ich möchte nicht den Laich in den Skimmer spuelen.

Hat denn der Laich eine Chance wenn ich durch den TWW das Wasser etwas runter kühle?

Der TWW ist in Arbeit, lasse einfach das Wasser über laufen damit der Laich nicht trocken faellt.
Die Strömungspumpe ist auch an und ist auf die Sauerstoff Zufuhr ausgerichtet.
Gefüttert wird Nr one, das sollte ausgewogen sein.


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Na ja arsch kalt ist anders.


Über Nacht von 29° Luft auf 20° finde ich schon ungemütlich. Dazu dieser Wind ...


samorai schrieb:


> Hat denn der Laich eine Chance wenn ich durch den TWW das Wasser etwas runter kühle?


Zumindest kommen bei mir jedes Jahr mehr durch, also scheint so eine kleine Abkühlung nicht das Problem zu sein.
Und in der Natur fallen ja auch mal die Temperaturen nach einem Gewitter zB, sehr schnell. Jedoch hab ich kaum ein natürliches Gewässer in D gesehen das im Sommer mehr als 23° hat.


----------



## samorai (25. Juni 2021)

Its schon widder Laich Time  hier im preußischen, die Jungs sind stark auf Zack.
Die "Blondine" hat jetzt Mutterschafts Urlaub bekommen, dafür sind jedoch die dunklen Weibchen gefragt .
"Blacky" ist kein Roger und werde ich umtaufen müssen. 
Marmoriert scheint den Maenchen auch zu gefallen. 
Und der Fuerst /Fürstin kommt mir noch ziemlich dick vor.  
Das Wasser sieht wieder gaanz toll aus, schön viel "Schauma.


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2021)

Ja @samorai / Ron.
Bei mir hat das auch noch nicht wirklich aufgehört.
Bis auf 2 Tage Pause geht das jetzt schon etliche Wochen. Ich schau lieber nicht auf die Wasseruhr


----------



## samorai (25. Juni 2021)

Ich habe ja den Zucker im Verdacht, ist das einzig andere was dieses Jahr im Teich gemacht wurde.
Ob das Rüdiger gewußt hat?
Nicht nur die Pflanzen wachsen wie Sau, anscheinend beeinflusst der Zucker auch die "Vermehrungsdruesen" der Fische.


----------



## samorai (26. Juni 2021)

Das schwarze Weibchen von Gestern liegt matt auf dem Grund.  Heute wird die nächste schwarze Dame gejagt. Bild Mitte.


----------



## samorai (28. Juni 2021)

Heute ist endlich mal Ruhe in den Teich eingekehrt.
Viele Koi verstecken sich einfach unter Böschungen oder Seerosen, die Fresslust ist negativ, kein Koi kommt zur Futter Stelle als wüssten sie das sie sowieso die nächsten 2 Wochen nichts bekommen.
Bei ständigen TWW mal größer und mal kleiner, ist das Wasser trotzdem noch mit viel Eiweiß angereichert.

Gestern war wieder eine blaue Pracht Libelle zu Besuch, diesmal hat sie für einige Fotos Modell stehen müssen.
          
Sonst im Osten nichts neues.


----------



## samorai (3. Juli 2021)

Nun ist eine Woche nach dem Ablaichen vergangen und das Wasser hat keine Schaum bildenden Eiweiß Anteile mehr.
Die Filter wurden "geputzt" und ab morgen fange ich wieder an zu füttern.
Das Wasser ist klar aber der PH-WERT auf 7,9 gestiegen.
Das kenne ich vom Frühjahr her der wird mit der Fütterung wieder auf 7.5 einpendeln.
        

Wünsche allen ein schönes WE.


----------



## Knipser (3. Juli 2021)

Ron, bei mir sind Kois auch fertig aber einzelne Goldfische noch nicht, machen die aber umsonst, die Brut wird gleich von den Großohrbarschen gefressen.   Ich grüße, übrigens Deine Bilder finde ich sehr gut. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (3. Juli 2021)

Mein Teich heißt jetzt Bodenseh .
Der Filter scheint doch zu passen.       

Auch von mir ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Knipser (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo Robert, zeigt Deine Temperatur Anzeige 29° oder 31° an? Bilder finde ich gut - Wasser scheint sehr klar zu sein, Glückwunsch. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (3. Juli 2021)

Es sind 20°C .
Das `°&%$§ -Thermometer ist von innen beschlagen   und das Wasser geht nicht mehr raus.

Aber wenn es weiter nichts ist… Ich will mir sowieso nochmal einen neuen TFA-Sensor kaufen. - Glaube, dass erwähnte ich schon mal.

Danke Ich freue mich auch ubers klare Wasser.


----------



## samorai (7. Juli 2021)

Man macht mir die EM zu schaffen, gestern habe ich kein Live Tor gesehen (Elfmeter schießen), nur wenn der Reporter Tor gerufen hat, konnte ich gerade so die Wiederholung sehen und dann gingen die Augen wieder zu.

Am Teich, im Prinzip nichts neues.
Heute kleiner TWW.

Doch meine Lieblings Blumen legen langsam los und zeigen etwas Blüte.

 9       

Schwarze Lilie / erste Haken Lilie.
Viele haben leider nur Schein Blüten und sind gleich vertrocknet.
Die Duftlielen haben noch etwas Zeit und kommen erst später.


----------



## samorai (8. Juli 2021)

Ohne Arbeit am Teich geht es scheinbar bei mir nicht.
Habe heute mal den vorderen Teil bis zur "Foto Brücke" ausgelichtet.
Der Grund für diese Arbeit war, ein Koi hat sich in den Wurzeln der Rankel Pflanzen verfangen.
Na so etwas gefällt mir ja gar nicht.
   
Nun ist das Ufer mit einer Harke "gekämmt" und hat einen Tatsch von aufgeräumt.
Auf jeden Fall ist jetzt mehr Wasser zu sehen.
  
Morgen geht es hier weiter.
  
Und noch mal __ Lilien .


----------



## samorai (16. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Morgen geht es hier weiter.



Ne ging nicht weiter, harte arbeit und bei 30°C muss ich mir das nicht antun.

Heute erst malig wieder den Teich gesaugt worden nach dem Ablaichen der Koi.
Hier und da bleibt immer was liegen und hat auch ganz gut gerochen.
Ich hoffe es wurde kein Jungfisch mit abgesaugt. 

Ausserdem stehen jetzt zwei Wochen Urlaub an, allerdings auch verschiedene Arbeiten die ich vor mir hin geschoben habe und natürlich der gewohnte Stress  . 

Leider ist meine riesige Lilie vom Dauerregen am Dienstag abgeknickt.
  

Zum Teich : Alle Fische fressen wie die bekloppten.
Ich denke das geht eventuell schon auf die Winter Vorbereitung zu.
400 gr sind keine Seltenheit am Tag.
Na ja sollen sie doch.

Ebenso sind von den kleinen noch nichts zu sehen. 
Hoffentlich sind es nicht so viele .

Der TWW läuft gerade und etwas gekalkt wurde auch.


----------



## samorai (19. Juli 2021)

Mal wieder ein kurzes Update.

Heute wurden abermals die Filter gereinigt und aufgesalzen.
Demzufolge schließt sich der ca 10% TWW immer mit an.
Und es gab wieder einen Kohlkopf.
Die Koi können dann wählen, Kohl oder Futter, dabei lassen sie natürlich nichts "anbrennen", Hauptsache satt.

Nun blühen alle drei Haken __ Lilien, die Duftlilien ziehen gleich, nur die Schmuck Lilien lassen sich noch etwas Zeit.
Auch die gebrochene Lilie(Duftlielie) zeigt ihre Blüten.
Meine Goe Ga erfreut sich immer wenn der Garten so duftet.
Leider bluet nur eine Yucca. 


Na ja das war der erste Urlaubs Tag und der Teich ist jetzt erstmal erledigt und morgen kann ich mich anderen Dingen widmen die noch anstehen.


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Und es gab wieder einen Kohlkopf


Haben Koi auch Blähungen


----------



## samorai (20. Juli 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Haben Koi auch Blähungen


----------



## Tomy26 (20. Juli 2021)

Hallo

Der __ Sommerflieder gibt jetzt mal so richtig Gas !
Pflanzen sind im " und 3 Jahr und fast 3 Meter hoch


----------



## samorai (20. Juli 2021)

Hallo! 
Heute wurde noch mal nach gesalzen, wieder 15 kg. 
Heute früh mußte ich erstmal den Salzgehalt im Wasser messen, der war mit 0,9% ganz ok. 
Ich denke er liegt morgen bei 1,3% und das ist dann ausreichend wegen der Pflanzen und Co. 

Und mal ne Frage :
Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das die Koi etwas mehr fressen, nach dem Aufsalzen? 
Agiler sind sie auch. 

Oder bereiten Sie sich schon auf die nächste Winterperiode vor ?
An Hand der Temperaturen die Nachts auf 13°C und am Tage nur etwas über 20°C gefallen sind, ist diese Vermutung nicht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Biko (20. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich denke er liegt morgen bei 1,3% und das ist dann ausreichend wegen der Pflanzen und Co.


Hallo Ron, sag mal wie rechnest du den Salzgehalt? Bei mir wären 1,3% schon Salzwasser... (13g pro Liter). Da würde ich knapp 400KG Salz in meinenTeich werfen!


----------



## Turbo (20. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Heute wurde noch mal nach gesalzen, wieder 15 kg.


Aber du weisst schon, das du keine Meerfische hast. Gell. 
Wenn du so weiter machst, kannst du bald Clownfische und Annemonen einsetzen.


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2021)

Da wird der Ron @samorai in der Kommastelle verrutscht sein.


----------



## Knipser (21. Juli 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Aber du weisst schon, das du keine Meerfische hast. Gell.
> Wenn du so weiter machst, kannst du bald Clownfische und Annemonen einsetzen.


oder Salzheringe rausholen " LOL "


----------



## Opa Graskop (21. Juli 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Da wird der Ron @samorai in der Kommastelle verrutscht sein.


Morgen!
Darf ich leise Kritik üben?
Mir ist das mit dem Komma verrutschen schon ein paar mal aufgefallen bei verschiedenen Leuten.
Kann ja passieren. Aber dann berichtigt das Bitte. So Unwissende wie mich, die sich für das Thema interessieren, verwirrt das gewaltig.
Danke.


----------



## Turbo (21. Juli 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Da wird der Ron @samorai in der Kommastelle verrutscht sein.


Kann mir schon vorstellen, das es stimmt. Habe es nicht ausgerechnet. Aus meiner Mehrwasser Aquaristik Zeit weiss ich, das es bergeweise Salz braucht, bis es für niedere Tiere passt. 
(Sind bei euch die Smilies auch inaktiv? Kurz nach dem Update haben sie funktioniert.)


----------



## Turbo (21. Juli 2021)

Rein aus Neugier.
Was nimmt man da für Salz. Das normale Streusalz, das gewaschene Wasserenthärter Salz, Meersalz, oder das extra teure, mineralienreiche Meersalz welches für niedere Tiere Becken in der Aquaristik verwendet wird oder wurde?


----------



## samorai (21. Juli 2021)

Hallo, ja ihr habt recht um eine Komma Stelle versetzen, also 0,09%,sonst geht es den Pflanzen schlecht.
Ist mir schon einmal passiert, schleichende Alters Demenz.


Turbo schrieb:


> Was nimmt man da für Salz



Ich kaufe das Salz im Groß Handel ein und es ist Stein Salz ohne Jod.
Andere nehmen auch die Salztabletten ebenfalls ohne Jod.

Der Eintrag erfolgt an einer gut durch stroemten Stelle, bei mir hinter dem Bachlauf, wichtig ist auch, es muss sich von allein auflösen, nicht in einem Gefäß geben und vorher auflösen.

Im allgemeinen ist es dann am nächsten Tag aufgelöst.


----------



## samorai (7. Aug. 2021)

Kleines Update zum Wochenende

Der Blüten Zauber im Garten oder rund um den Teich hält immer noch an.
Die Ananas Blumen strecken ihre Blüten Dolden in die Höhe, ebenso tut es das indische __ Blumenrohr.
Aber das 'Ober' Wunder ist, eine Haken Lilie hat zum ersten Mal einen zweiten Blüten Stengel geschoben, ich bin entzückt darüber.
   
Vormittags sind die Koi richtig faul, sie stehen in der Strömung und lassen sich das Wasser um die __ Nase wedeln.
  
Faul war ich nicht, habe das Süd Ufer runter geschnitten.
Nach einigen Schauern war es teilweise zu schwer und ist in den Teich gekippt.
  
Und es gibt immer einen der dir über die Schulter schaut.  
Das junge Leben gedeiht genau so gut wie die Pflanzen.   Frosch noch mit Schwanz. 
Schönes Wochenende euch allen.


----------



## Knipser (7. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Kleines Update zum Wochenende
> 
> Der Blüten Zauber im Garten oder rund um den Teich hält immer noch an.
> Die Ananas Blumen strecken ihre Blüten Dolden in die Höhe, ebenso tut es das indische __ Blumenrohr.
> ...


Ron, wie ich sehe hast Du alles gut im Griff - das mit Umwandlungen der Kaulquappen müsste jetzt bei mir auch geschehen, mein Filtergraben ist voll davon; " 100te - 1000de ". Jedenfalls haben wir etwas für die Umwelt getan. Gruß,  Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 7. Aug. 2021

Gestern ist ein Koi " 60cm " bei mir auf dem Hof gelandet - ich vermute, er hatte sich im Kraut verfangen und kam leicht über die Böschung. Für ein Foto zumachen war keine Zeit, da Eile geboten war, alles nochmal gut gegangen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (7. Aug. 2021)

Schneide das Kraut weg, wer weiß ob du das nächste Mal ihn auch wieder retten kannst.


----------



## samorai (21. Aug. 2021)

Hallo!
Und wieder ein kleines Tech Update mit vielen Fotos.

Im Teich läuft alles so wie es soll, keine Algen und klares Wasser.
Die Strömungspumpe wurde versetzt von minus 60 auf minus 25 cm.
Dadurch erhoffe ich mir mehr " bums" in der Flachwasserzone.
 

Vor drei Wochen habe ich leider ein Rhizom (Wurzel) mit dem Schlammsauger abgebrochen.
Die Bruchstelle wurde mit Grillkohle Gruz desinfiziert und wieder neu eingepflanzt.
Sand und Lehm vollbringen wahre Wunder, sie treibt.
Erstmal in einer Maurer Tuppe gesetzt, mit Teich Wasser, erhoffte mir damit höhere Wasser Temperaturen wie im Teich. Die Rechnung ist sichtlich aufgegangen.
 

Heute stand dann mal die Reinigung des Rieselfilter an. Der läuft jetzt das 2. Jahr und ich war richtig gespannt wieviel Dreck sich da abgesetzt hatte.
Aber das war alles easy, natürlich die üblichen Verdächtigen (Tannennadeln) nur wenige, aber was mich echt verblüfft hat waren Regenwürmer die da drinnen offensichtlich ihr zu Hause gefunden haben.
Naja es regnet ja ständig dort drinnen, wo gibt es ein besseres zu Hause für sie.
   



Also alles in allem kann ich nicht meckern und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2021)

Hallo! 
Gestern musste ich eine __ Parasiten Behandlung mit Argulol durchführen. 
Die Fischlies waren unruhig und haben sich leicht gescheuert, ein oder zwei sind auch gesprungen. 
Irgend ein Fremdling muss den Teich besucht haben und dabei was im Wasser hinter lassen haben. 
Zum Glück sind die Temperaturen noch nicht zu kalt für eine Behandlung und die anstehende Woche verspricht wärmere Temps. 
In drei Wochen wird die Prozedur noch mals wieder holt werden um eventuelle Nachkommen der Parasiten zu elemenieren. 
Man kann auch schon sehen das sie ruhiger geworden sind. 
Leider warten sie an der Futter Stelle umsonst, das gibt es erst wieder Sonnabend.


----------



## Knipser (5. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Gestern musste ich eine __ Parasiten Behandlung mit Argulol durchführen.
> Die Fischlies waren unruhig und haben sich leicht gescheuert, ein oder zwei sind auch gesprungen.
> Irgend ein Fremdling muss den Teich besucht haben und dabei was im Wasser hinter lassen haben.
> ...


Ron, was ist mit den Nitrobakterien, überleben die? Willi


----------



## samorai (8. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Willi!
Welche Nitro Bakterien meinst du? 
Nitrobackter? 
Weiß ich nicht. 
Auf jeden Fall kein Formaldehyd, weil ich keinen Bock auf so etwas habe. 
Denn die Katze säuft auch gelegentlich aus dem Teich und der Skimmer muss auch gelehrt werden. 
In diesem Wirkstoff ist kein Formaldehyd enthalten, was mir den Umgang sehr erleichtert.


----------



## Knipser (8. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi!


Ron, was hast Du auf dem Herzen? Wars nen Ausrutscher? Gruß, Willi


----------



## samorai (8. Sep. 2021)

Ja die dicken Finger waren es!


----------



## Knipser (8. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ja die dicken Finger waren es!


Macht nix, ist ja kein Beinbruch.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 8. Sep. 2021



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi!
> Welche Nitro Bakterien meinst du?
> Nitrobackter?
> Weiß ich nicht.
> ...


Ja Ron, Nitrobackter meinte ich. Willi


----------



## samorai (8. Sep. 2021)

Hallo! 
Ich habe jetzt eine Entscheidung getroffen die mir hilft den Teich sauberer zu halten. 
Diese Entscheidung basiert auf meinen Tannennadeln Problem und auch auf die Vorzüge im Alter nicht mehr so viel Biomasse zu schneiden. 
Kurz um ich entferne die bewachsenen Ufer Matten. 
Wo die Folie nicht auf den Ufermatten ungeschlagen war hat sich verdammt viel Dreck dahinter angesammelt. 
Ausserdem hoffe ich, das sich der Braunstich vom Wasser etwas ändert. 
Des weiteren umfasst meine Filter Biologie 3400l,das sind über 10% für den 27000 l Teich und sollte durch aus reichen. 
Einige Umbauten sind schon geschehen. 
Die neue Modulation wird so erfolgen, das ich sie spülen kann.


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. Sep. 2021)

Hi, aber was machst du mit der Folie, die zu sehen ist? (UV)
Ich hab das ja bei mir auch so ähnlich. Aber spätestens nach nem halben Jahr sind 
die Zwischenräume bewachsen.


----------



## samorai (8. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Silvio!
Da ich Folien Erfahrung seit 1994 habe, der erste Teich existiert immer noch und es ist 0,5 mm Folie.
Die Folie ist immer noch in Takt.

Im jetzigen Teich ist 1mm Folie verbaut worden.
Diese wird noch eine ganze Weile halten.
Schätze mindestens 15 Jahre wenn nicht mehr.
Natürlich kann mann auch einen Folien Streifen rüber packen als "Opfer Folie".


----------



## PeBo (8. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Ron,
die Pflanzen komplett zu entfernen wäre für mich keine Option. Mir reicht es schon, wenn ich im Winter auf einen relativ kahlen Teich blicken muss. Dann freue ich mich über jede Pflanze, wenn diese wächst. Und jetzt ist bei mir halt Urwald:
 

Es ist jetzt schon fast stockfinster, dieses Foto habe ich vor rund 2 Stunden gemacht:
 
Und später im Jahr freue ich mich, wenn ich wieder alles oberhalb des Wasserspiegels abschneide, dass dann mein Teich wieder so viel größer aussieht.

Aber wegen dieser Abwechslung liebe ich auch das Teichhobby!

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (9. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Peter! 
Alle Pflanzen werden doch gar nicht entfernt, nur die Ufermatte hinter dem Bachlauf und an der Foto Brücke beidseitig. 

Meine Goe Ga und ich finden es toll, die Originale Ausdehnung ist wieder zu sehen. 
Wir nehmen es als "Tapeten Wechsel" und hat bestimmt auch sein Flair.


----------



## samorai (9. Sep. 2021)

Warum muss immer das letzte Stück das schwierige sein? 
Jeder freut sich wenn er Schläuche und Kabel unter der Ufermatte verschwinden lassen kann. 
Aber keiner denkt daran das die Wurzeln alles umgarnen. 
Auch die Kappilarsperre war völlig ueberwurzelt, nur gut das ich mich dazu entschlossen habe. 
Baustellen Foto. 
 

Ein Ufer ist fertig. 
 

Morgen werde ich saugen und dann gibt es frisches Wasser.


----------



## Knipser (9. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Warum muss immer das letzte Stück das schwierige sein?
> Jeder freut sich wenn er Schläuche und Kabel unter der Ufermatte verschwinden lassen kann.
> Aber keiner denkt daran das die Wurzeln alles umgarnen.
> Auch die Kappilarsperre war völlig ueberwurzelt, nur gut das ich mich dazu entschlossen habe.
> ...


Ron, was ist mit Deiner Banane los, wird sie braun? Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus. Willi


----------



## samorai (9. Sep. 2021)

Ne Willi, das sind abgeknikte Blätter. 
Bananen haben große Blätter und bei Wind wirbeln sie hin und her und können die Last nicht halten.


----------



## Europa (9. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 254785
> 
> Bin ich die einzige, die zwischen Leuchtturm und Baum eine zerzauste Löwin zur Tränke kommen sieht?


----------



## Turbo (9. Sep. 2021)

Das ist kein Löwe.

 
Das ist eindeutig  ein Faultier. Gell Ron?


----------



## samorai (10. Sep. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Das ist kein Löwe.





Turbo schrieb:


> Das ist eindeutig ein Faultier.



Ach, ich rede euch nicht rein.


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Sep. 2021)

Also jetzt muss ich aber meinem Mentor mal zur Seite springen.
Der putzt den ganzen Tag seine Uferkante und ihr nennt ihn Faultier? Tzz Tzz Tzz


----------



## Europa (10. Sep. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss ich aber meinem Mentor mal zur Seite springen.
> Der putzt den ganzen Tag seine Uferkante und ihr nennt ihn Faultier? Tzz Tzz Tzz


Ihr? Ich war das nicht


----------



## samorai (10. Sep. 2021)

Der Löwe kann nicht mehr und das Faultier macht Feierabend   

Soweit ist das "Steinruder Meer" fertig gebaut. 
   
Es wurde außerdem noch gesaugt, Kies entnommen, Seerose ein gesetzt und etwas TWW. 
   
Die Fischlies haben kein Problem damit, trotzdem waren sie extrem Neugierig was der "Alte" da macht.


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2021)

Erstes Fazit zum Umbau :
Ich meine es macht sich jetzt schon bezahlt.
Der braun Stich vom Wasser ist deutlich zurück gegangen.
Obwohl sich die Sonne versteckt, scheint es als würden die Farben der Fische richtig zu leuchten.
Darüber bin ich mehr als nur entzückt.
Habe auch gleich mal eine Spülung hinter den Steinen getestet, es funktioniert genauso wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## samorai (17. Sep. 2021)

Neues Update und ein paar Fragen zur WP. 

Die Koi sind immer noch im Fressmudus / Winter Vorbereitung. 
Trotz der 18°C im Teich kennen Sie keine Grenzen. 
Die Futter Gabe schwankt zwischen 400 oder 450 gr.  

Die WP ist da und nun  gehen die Arbeiten erstmal richtig los.
Der "Anfangs Teich" von 96 muss erstmal weichen. 
Dann ein Fundament machen wo die WP drauf steht. 
Gespeist wird dann im 2800 derter Biofilter. 

Und jetzt mal eine Frage :
Habe hier einen weißen halb Zoll Schlauch mit einem weichen Gummi Teil, und denke der ist für das Abtauwasser, kann aber keinen Anschluß dafür sehen. 
Muss die Abdeckung dafür aufgeschraubt werden? 
Also ich bin etwas ratlos.  
Ob es wirklich ein Abtauschlauch ist, steht nicht in der Beschreibung. 
Eventuell kann sich der eine oder andere mal Aeussern.


----------



## Chelmon1 (17. Sep. 2021)

Vielleicht ein Schlauch für den Kondenswasserabfluss? wenn man es nicht unter die WP laufen lassen möchte.


----------



## samorai (17. Sep. 2021)

Ja für irgendwas, hab die WP gedreht und gewendet, von unten geschaut, kein Anschluss.


----------



## Turbo (18. Sep. 2021)

Lasse sie mal laufen, wenn es ein Kondensatschlauch ist, was ich vermute, wirst du die passende Anschlusstelle schon finden sobald es tropft. 
Möglicherweise hat es auch eine Auffangschale mit oder Verschlusstopfen, welche auch mit dem Schlauch angeschlossen werden kann. Das wäre vermutlich im Bereich des Wärmetauschers. Also unter der Abdeckung.


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2021)

Na ja habe das Loch gefunden, ist wirklich nur ein Loch an der Unterseite. 
War sehr unauffällig da mehrere Löcher an der Unterseite existieren. 

Ab heute läuft sie Probe aber doll ist es nicht mit der Heizleistung, maximal 0,25 °C wärmer. 
Ist das okay so? 
Habe mir da etwas mehr Bums vorgestellt. 
Ich lasse sie erstmal auf 30 °laufen und beobachte alles.


----------



## Turbo (18. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ist das okay so?


Salü Ron
Stelle doch mal die technischen Daten oder den Link zum Datenblatt ein. 
Hast die Leitungen schön entlüftet, das auch alles schön fliesst?
LG
Patrik


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2021)

Geht es so?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 18. Sep. 2021

Also funktioniert schon aber sehr langsam. 
Teich Temperaturen sind von 17,3 auf 17,5°C gestiegen. 
Luft zZ 14,3°.
Mal sehen was das morgen ist.


----------



## Turbo (19. Sep. 2021)

Die Pumpe hat die empfohlenen 3000-4000Liter Leistung in der Stunde oder ist sie stärker?

Mögliche Fehler:
Pumpe verkehrt angeschlossen, so das sie rückwärts läuft und kaum fördert.
Zu starke Pumpe
Luft im System, so das kaum Wasser gefördert wird. 
Anschlussleistung zu tief. 
Standort schlecht.
Leitungen zu lang. 
Und vieles mehr.

Wie heiss ist das Wasser welches die WP verlässt?
Kannst die Tabelle noch mal einstellen, das der Text links gelesen werden kann?
Mein Kaffeesatz ist schon etwas angeschimmelt.


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2021)

Entlüftung?
Könnte sein, es steigt immer etwas Luft aus dem Schlauch mit auf. 
5000 l Pumpe ist angeschlossen.


----------



## samorai (20. Sep. 2021)

Also nach mehreren Überprüfungen bringt sie keine Wärme. 
Hatte zwei Fehler Meldungen F1 und F3 dh der Kompresser startet nicht, nun stehe ich mit Brillux in Verbindung / Verhandlungen. 

Aber es gibt auch eine gute Nachricht. 
Bei uns im Stadtteil ist eine Teich Auflösung im Gange, bei dem Kuhaku konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen. 
Die Koi standen an der Tiefsten Stelle im Pulk zusammen gerafft, keine Frage die hatten Streß hoch 5. 
Kein oder sehr wenig Sauerstoff, eine Tiefenzone von ca 1,5 x 1 m. 
Die Koi standen nur da, kein schwimmen. 
Bei mir schwimmt er eifrig um her. 
Passte mir sehr gut da ja die zweite Behandlung mit Argulol anstand. 
Es ist erstaunlich wie schnell ein Koi ein besseres Teich Management annimmt. 
 

Mist, ich bekomme Ihn nicht richtig vor die Linse. Er hat ca 50 cm und ist ein wenig schlank. 
Nächstes Jahr wird er erstmal richtig aufgepeppt, sprich gutes Futter.


----------



## samorai (22. Sep. 2021)

Neue Erkenntnisse zur WP:
Sie funktioniert doch. 
Ich war fehl in der Annahme wenn ich 30°C einstelle, das sie auch 30 °C am Auslauf bringt. 
Leider nein, sie hat nur eine Temperatur Anhebung von 0,5 bis 2,0 °C. 
Das haette die Firma auch in ihren Handbuch schreiben können. 
Somit war der ganze Email Verkehr umsonst. 

Wenn sie mich als gelernter Klempner und zeitweilig auch als Installateur so foppen, hat die Firma bestimmt einen regen E - Mail Verkehr bei nicht so versierten. 

Natürlich sehe ich das auch von der "zweiten Seite".... ist auch ein prima Getränke Kühler, nur etwas teurer für diesen Zweck.   

Morgen darf wieder gefüttert werden, die Karantäne ist dann vorbei. 

Die Koi sind jedenfalls bei 16,3°C noch nicht in Winter Stellung.


----------



## Turbo (22. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> nein, sie hat nur eine Temperatur Anhebung von 0,5 bis 2,0 °C.


Na ja... 
Bei 400-1400 Watt Eingangsleistung kannst leider auch nicht viel mehr erwarten. 
Aber das binden sie dem Kunden nicht auf die __ Nase. 
Aber für einen Getränkekühler sind die Werte ganz ok.  
Deshalb auch die empfohlene Pumpenleistung von 3000-4000 Liter Leistung.
Je langsamer das Wasser durch den Wärmetauscher fliesst, desto höher die Temperatur die hinten raus kommt. 
Macht möglicherweise Sinn, eine kleinere Pumpe einsetzen. Aber vermutlich nicht.
Steter Tropfen hölt den Stein. Gibt so oder so viele Betriebsstunden. 
Viel Spass mit der WP dem neuen Fisch und kuschlig warmes Wasser.


----------



## samorai (22. Sep. 2021)

Haha Turbo, ich habe natürlich auch die Variante der Pumpen Drosselung versucht, aber dann kommt auch gleich wieder eine Fehlermeldung für zu wenig Wasser. 
Ich bin jetzt "geheilt" und werde nichts mehr verändern. 
Ach Übrigens für zu viel Wasser Einspeisung gibt es auch eine Warnung, habe ich gelesen.


----------



## samorai (23. Sep. 2021)

Kurzer zwischen Poost.
Die WP macht ihren Dienst, ich bin jetzt bei 18°C im Teich.
Die Einstellung ist auf 22°.
Quarantäne ist zu Ende und heute gab es wieder Futter, nebenbei wurde der obligatorische TTW  vollzogen.
Für Sonntag werden 24 ° vorher gesagt, das nutze ich für einen weiteren TWW.
Das Wasser sieht optisch gut aus und die Koi sind immer noch fiedel in der Winter Vorbereitung.
Kurz um alles läuft nach meinem Ermessen sehr gut.


----------



## samorai (24. Sep. 2021)

Eine Baustelle habe ich noch in Angriff genommen. 
Der alte Teich von 96 wird abgebaut, denn da soll dann die WP ihren Standort erhalten. 
 
Die Speise Pumpe kommt dann in den Filter und der Auslauf von der WP wird an das Filter Ende gelegt, so jedenfalls der Plan. 

Jetzt steht die WP als "Versuchsaufbau" erstmal auf der Terrasse.
 

Fische hauen nochmal richtig rein, bin ca bei 550gr.


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2021)

Habe den Plan geändert, heute wurden die Filter "geputzt", dann bleibt der TWW nicht aus.
Die 300l Bürsten Tonne war gut belegt.
 

Der große Bio Filter war dagegen nicht so schlimm.
Für @BumbleBee  habe ich mal den PVC - Zaun fotografiert wo das __ Hel-x eingesperrt ist.
 
Der ist für verschiedene Bereiche gut geeignet.
Die WP hat sich heute von selbst abgeschaltet, die 20 ° sind erreicht und die Sonne hat ihres dazu gegeben. 
Dann könnte ich eigentlich ins Wasser gehen und schon mal die Seerosen schneiden. Früher wurde ja immer dazu die Leiter über den Teich gelegt und in einem, mehr oder weniger, Balanceakt geschnitten.


----------



## Turbo (25. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich eigentlich ins Wasser gehen


Pass auf, das du nicht einläufst im warmen Wasser. (zu heiss gewaschen)


----------



## samorai (10. Okt. 2021)

Und wieder Herbst, wie schnell vergeht die Zeit. 

Was zu dieser Jahreszeit besticht ist die Optik vom Teichwasser, keine Algen oder anderen Schwebstoffe. 
   

Auch bei mir finden ab und zu Rettungsaktionen statt. 
Gestern hat sich eine kleine Meise in der Koi Lounge verflogen und zum Dank hat sie meine Hand mit Kot "gesegnet"  .
 
Den  Eichhörnchen scheint die Kälte nicht zu stören, sie spielten fangen, Baum hoch und runter. 
  
Schönes Rest WE euch allen


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2021)

Wieder mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung der Geschehnisse im und am Teich. 

Das Sturmtief am Donnerstag hat doch für einige Zusatz Arbeiten gesorgt. 
Der Pflanzen Schnitt ist dabei ins hinter treffen geraten. 
Zu mindest sind die Seerosen geschnitten, da hatte sich viel Laub und Tannennadeln verfangen. 

Meine Koi liegen bei Temperaturen unter 10°C schon mal 3/4 des Tages ab. 
Die Fütterung ist bei ca 60 gr. angelangt. 
Zur Fütterungs Zeit werden sie mobil aber es dauert lange bis sie ihren Appetit gestillt haben. 

Und wie gewohnt noch ein paar Fotos.    
Schönes Rest WE aus Preußen.


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2021)

Hallo, eigentlich gibt es nicht viel zu berichten in Sachen Teich.
Ich mache artig meine TWW besonders nach regnischen Tagen.
Das Teich Wasser ist optisch im guten Zustand.
Die Luft wurde angepaßt und die Fische fressen noch ca 120 gr.
Noch lasse ich die Anlage volle Pulle laufen.
Jetzt im Herbst wurde der Skimmer auf Volllast geschaltet.

Dieses Jahr werde ich nicht abdecken, das hat natürlich ein speziellen Grund, meine letzte __ Orfe frisst seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr und ich denke sie hat ihr Leben gelebt.

Anderes Thema :
In meiner Koi Lounge wurde Fußboden Belag verlegt, sieht gleich viel sauberer aus und haelt die Fußboden Kälte etwas im Zaum.
b
Aber zurück zum Teich :
Plan (A), ich würde ganz gerne auf Schwerkraft umstellen, dafür müsste das Rosenbeet weichen. 
Ich denke an einen Bürsten Filter. 
Ob ich den TF nochmal verwende, steht noch in den Sternen. 
Plan B, ist dann das Gewächshaus, welches in einer anderen Doku erwähnt wurde. 
So sind beide Filter sehr eng zusammen. 

Oh man das wird ein Haufen Buddelarbeit aber was tut man nicht alles für seine Lieblinge.


----------



## Opa Graskop (6. Nov. 2021)

Hi Ron,
na das werd ich genau verfolgen.
Auf Schwerkraft umstellen würd ich auch gern.
Gewächshaus hab ich auch.
Vielleicht kann ich da wieder was kopieren.

Gruss
Silvio


----------



## samorai (8. Nov. 2021)

Hu, die Temps sinken in den nächsten Tagen auf 0° C, damit wird es Zeit Banane und Co in das Winter Quartier zu verfrachten.
Erste Vorbereitungen wurden schon mal getroffen.
Die Bananen sind gestutzt und zusätzlich Flies ausgelegt.
 


Dafür wurde die Koi Lounge ja auch gebaut.
Der lange Weg bis zur Werkstatt und über eine Treppe muß ich Pflanzen dann nicht mehr wuchten.

Ausserdem habe ich mir überlegt einen __ Hecht einzusetzen gegen die __ Goldfisch Plage.
Und wenn er seine Sache gut macht, gibt es Hecht mit Käse über backen und Kräuter.
Nein ich denke, ich schenke ihn sein Leben für die freundliche Hilfe.


----------



## samorai (21. Nov. 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde! 
Die Pflanzen sind umgezogen. 
 

Nach dem "warmen WE" habe ich jetzt die Fütterung eingestellt, diese Woche sollen die Temperaturen auf Nähe 0°C abrutschen. 
Mitte der Woche wird die Herz - Lungen Maschine abgestellt, der Sauerstoff höher gezogen und dann können Koi und Co in die Winter Ruhe gehen.


----------



## Turbo (22. Nov. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Das ist kein Löwe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 254791
> Das ist eindeutig  ein Faultier. Gell Ron?


Hey Ron

Wo überwinterst du deinen Löwen?


----------



## jolantha (22. Nov. 2021)

Herbstansicht , das ist mein Wald
 

Das ist mein Teich
   

und das ist mein Rasen
   
Könnt Ihr meine Begeisterung nachempfinden ?


----------



## Knipser (22. Nov. 2021)

Hallo Anne.
Sei froh, dass Du einen Wald hast ( Glückwunsch ), Rasenlaub kannst doch mit einem guten Rasenmäher aufsaugen und im Wald entsorgen, oder ist das verboten? Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Biko (22. Nov. 2021)

Hallo Anne, das sieht nach viel Arbeit aus!
Wenn ich das auf den Fotos richtig erkennen kann, sind das Eichenblätter, die da im Teich schwimmen. Denen sagt man wenigstens eine Bakterien- und Keimabtötende Wirkung nach. Also in gewissem Grad auch "Medizin" für den Teich. Die Dosis macht's halt ... 

Liebe Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## samorai (22. Nov. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Hey Ron
> 
> Wo überwinterst du deinen Löwen?


Man das ist Wurzel Werk Turbo, was die Frauen immer so sehen oder welche Fantasie in deren Köpfen so abgeht, dass ist mir schleierhaft, bis fast ironisch. 
Aber um die Frage zu beantworten : 
Der Löwe hat es schön warm und schläft im Kompost Haufen. 
Man, man man. 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 22. Nov. 2021

He Jo, wo bleibt der Erfindergeist. 
Ein Plastik Zaun zwischen Wald und Teich 1m hoch. 

Du hast doch auch die Wasserstrahl Technik angewandt, und dann raus mit dem Zeugs.


----------



## jolantha (25. Nov. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Rasenlaub kannst doch mit einem guten Rasenmäher aufsaugen und im Wald entsorgen, oder ist das verboten? Viele Grüße, Willi


Klar kann ich das, dumm ist nur, daß zwischen Wald und Grundtück ein Graben entlang läuft, und meine Brücke ist morsch. 


Biko schrieb:


> Hallo Anne, das sieht nach viel Arbeit aus!


Stimmt ! Ist aber jedes Jahr so, nur ich werde immer älter, und die Bäume immer höher, also auch immer mehr Laub 


samorai schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch die Wasserstrahl Technik angewandt, und dann raus mit dem Zeugs.


Jepp, mache ich auch immer noch so. Jetzt ist mir der Kescher wegen Überfüllung auch noch abgebrochen  



samorai schrieb:


> He Jo, wo bleibt der Erfindergeist.
> Ein Plastik Zaun zwischen Wald und Teich 1m hoch.


Was nützt mir der Zaun, wenn die Baumkronen ihr Laub von oben auf den Teich schmeißen.


----------



## samorai (26. Nov. 2021)

Das Teich Jahr ist nun leider vorbei. 
Heute habe ich die Filter still gelegt und das Wasser abgelassen / abgesaugt. 
Nur der Sauerstoff ist noch an. 

Leider habe die Fische etwas aufgescheucht als das Heizkabel versenkt wurde. 

Und ein Grauhreiher checkt andauernd die Lage, er ist so frech und stellt sich auf der Blumen Terrasse direkt am Teich  auf. 

Was ist sonst noch los :

Die Kraniche sind weg und die Kanada Gänse und Silber __ Reiher sind eingetroffen. 

So verabschiedet sich das Jahr und man wartet auf das "Neue", vielleicht etwas besser und vielleicht etwas ruhiger.


----------



## samorai (20. Dez. 2021)

Hallo! 
Da es mit der PV Anlage (Balkon Anlage 2 Platten) ganz gut lief, die Ausbeute 467 kwh, hatte ich mich noch einmal auf dem Markt umgeschaut. 
Hier bei habe ich festgestellt das die kleinen Balkon Anlagen mit nur 2 Platten erheblich im Preis um fast 200€ gestiegen sind. 

Die Balkon Anlagen mit 4 Platten entsprechen noch dem alten Preis. 
Also habe ich noch mal zu geschlagen bevor die Rohstoffe nächstes Jahr wieder teurer und noch knapper werden. 

Die Aufteilung wird dann wie folgt : 2 Platten in SO / 2 Platten in Süd ( vorhanden) und 2 Platten in SW Richtung. 

Ich habe mich immer etwas geärgert wenn es Vormittags schön war und dann die Wolken kamen, das gleiche gilt für Nachmittags. 
In Zukunft habe ich den ganzen Tag abgedeckt und das Ärgern ist vorbei. 

Im Teich gibt es keine Veränderung, alles ruhig, alles Easy, Winter Ruhe heit.


----------



## Turbo (21. Dez. 2021)

Du wirst dich auch zukünftig ärgern.  
Habe bei mir beide Dächer voll gemacht. Aber beide Dächer sind noch je zur Hälfte mit Schnee bedeckt. 
Man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## PeBo (21. Dez. 2021)

Meiner Erfahrung nach, ist die Ausbeute im Winter sowieso viel zu gering, als dass ich mir darüber Gedanken mache. Hier mal ein Screenshot vom Ertrag meiner beiden Module im Jahresverlauf:
 

@samorai  Soweit ich weiß, darf man hinter einem Zähler doch nur 2 Module mit einer gesamten Einspeiseleistung von lediglich 600 Watt betreiben. Ansonsten würde ich mir auch gerne noch mehrere Module auf mein Dach packen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (21. Dez. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> mit einer gesamten Einspeiseleistung


Und wenn man nichts einspeist....
Und aktuell sind wohl Anlagen bis 10 KW peak frei müssen halt nur gemeldet werden. Und du brauchst wohl einen elektronischen Zähler mit Verhinderung der Einspeisung. 

Aber alles ohne Gewähr,  denn einfach können die nicht


----------



## PeBo (21. Dez. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und du brauchst wohl einen elektronischen Zähler mit Verhinderung der Einspeisung.


René, der Zähler verhindert ja nicht die Einspeisung, sondern registriert nur die eingespeiste Leistung in das Netz außerhalb meines Hauses. Bei meinem Standby Stromverbrauch verschenke ich so gut wie nie etwas an den Energieversorger. Mein Zähler läuft nur etwas langsamer.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (21. Dez. 2021)

Hallo @Turbo! 
Im Winter aegere ich mich nicht, warum es gibt keine großen Strom Abnehmer. 
Ausser einer Luft Pumpe ist der Teich aus.


----------



## samorai (26. Dez. 2021)

Hallo!
Die PV-Anlage ist vorzeitig geliefert worden.
Nun ist die kommende Urlaubs Woche vollständig mit arbeiten ausgefüllt.
Ausserdem will noch die neue Zuleitung der Wärme Pumpe von der Garage bis zur Teich Nähe verlegt werden.

Ich hoffe dann im März wieder an den Teich Start  gehen zu können.

Im Moment gibt es tatsächlich eine kleine Eisschicht auf der nicht abgedeckten Hälfte vom Teich.
  

Der Umbau im Gewächshaus findet sehr wahrscheinlich im Frühjahr statt.
Die Hoffnung besteht mit noch mehr Wärme Leistung die WP zu unterstützen.
Lange habe ich überlegt wo der zusätzliche Pflanzen Filter anzuschließen ist, die Lösung heißt : am Ende der Bürsten Filter Tonne.
Dort gibt es schon einen ungenutzten Eingang der zum Ausgang umfunktioniert wird.

So jedenfalls erstmal der Plan für das kommende Frühjahr.


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2021)

Du weißt aber schon das du ruhig erwähnen könntest, daß ich meinen Leuchtturm beim letzten Besuch stehen gelassen habe, oder?


----------



## samorai (27. Dez. 2021)

Musste heute erstmal Schlittschuhfahren gehen.
Das Ueberschwaemmungsgebiet vor / hinter der Garten Türe (Wiesen) lassen es zu.
Hat regelrecht Spaß gemacht und die Oberschenkel fühlen sich an als ob sie um das dreifache gewachsen sind  .
Morgen Vormittag noch mal, mit fast 59 Lenzen verlernt man das einfach nicht.


----------



## samorai (27. Jan. 2022)

Halloele! 
Heute gibt es ein Update  zur Ersparnis und Freude meiner Seits. 
Es geht um die im vergangenen Jahr gekaufte PV-Balkon Anlage und dessen ersparnis. 

Der durchschnittliche Verbrauch war ca 4200 bis 4400 kwh pro Jahr, voriges Jahr sogar bei ca 5300 kwh, wegen der Baumaßnahmen für die Koi Lounge. 

Und jetzt kommt der Hammer, ich konnte den Stromverbrauch auf ca 1700 kwh in einem Jahr senken. 

Mehr als die Hälfte, das kann es doch gar nicht geben  , wow.

Dem Teich betreffend gibt es kaum was zu berichten, Wasser ist klar, TWW werden jedes WE durchgeführt und Fische wohl auf, nur die Sonne fehlt mir etwas.


----------



## Turbo (28. Jan. 2022)

Hihi...  Das ist unsere Aufstellungsberatung die da wirkt.
Darfst uns dann mal ein Bier spendieren.   
Von solch einer tiefen Strombezugsmenge kann ich nur träumen.

Heizung, Warmwasser und Haushalt alles mit Elektrizität.
Aber egal. Die Sonne scheint und trotz etwas Schnee und Eisregen heute Nacht produziert meine Anlage schon etwas Strom. 
Viel Spass mit deiner Balkonanlage.


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Darfst uns dann mal ein Bier spendieren.


Mache ich doch gerne. 

Aber eigentlich sollte es ein doppel Bier sein, denn Wasser Geld gab es auch nicht schlecht zurück. 
Diese Jahr saugt sich das Geld zurück in meine Börse.


----------



## Turbo (28. Jan. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich sollte es ein doppel Bier sein, denn Wasser Geld gab es auch nicht schlecht zurück.


Nehmen wir doch gerne. Chips passen da ganzgut dazu.


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Chips passen da ganzgut dazu.


Bin mehr der Salzstangen und Erdnuss Typ. 
Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts, außer Teich Vergnügen


----------



## samorai (7. März 2022)

Habe am Wochenende meine neue PV Anlage installiert. 
4 Platten = 1500W Pik, die alte Balkon Anlage wurde demontiert und auf die Garage montiert für SO Ausrichtung. 
Sie soll die Morgen Sonne einfangen und so die Hauptanlage zT unterstützen. 
Natürlich war der Sonntag mit Hoch Nebel verhangen, wenn man testen will. 
Dafür wurde ich heute entschädigt, den ganzen Tag Sonne. 
Die Goega hatte die Waschmaschine an und erhielt strickte  Anweisung mal auf den Stromzähler zu achten. 
Zitat von Ihr : Der Stromzähler hat angehalten bzw nur noch gewackelt. 
Na das nenne ich mal ein Ergebnis, bei Beitrags Erhöhung, Krise und Krieg. 

Zum Teich : Derzeit noch aus, Wasser optisch noch gut bzw klar. 
Leichte anhaftende Algen Bildung kann man durch aus verzeichnen. 

Bin zuversichtlich das in ca 1/5 Wochen der Teich zum Erwachen verurteilt ist, lange genug hat es ja gedauert. 
Zu dem hoffe ich das die groben Arbeiten für die WP abgeschlossen sind. 

Mein erster Teich 300l aus dem Jahre 1995 wurde platt gemacht 
Jetzt muß ich allerdings die anschließende Koi - Lounge mit Beton unterfüttern. 
Leider spielt das Wetter nicht so richtig mit, Nacht Frost mit minus 4 ° ist ein Handykap und Zwangspausen müssen gemacht werden. 
Ja es gibt noch viel zu tun und im Sommer sitze ich dann lieber am Teich wie in der Sonne zu schuften. 
Bis denne!


----------



## Chelmon1 (8. März 2022)

gestern hatten wir Besuch..
 
 
Ich glaube, der wollte den Plastikreiher anbalzen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. März 2022)




----------



## Knipser (10. März 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> gestern hatten wir Besuch..
> Anhang anzeigen 256688
> Anhang anzeigen 256687
> Ich glaube, der wollte den Plastikreiher anbalzen.


Hallo Robert, hast ihn gelassen oder gleich mit der Luftbüchse gedroht und vorbei geschossen, lol?! Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. März 2022)

Er hat mich gesehen, wurde rot und ich dann beschämt weggeflogen.


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> und ich dann beschämt weggeflogen.


Ja aber warum fliegst *du* dann beschämt davon


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. März 2022)

Weil es mir sooo peinlich war. Das nennt man Fremdschämen.


----------



## Knipser (11. März 2022)

Robert, wie recht Du hast - Scham ist uns angeboren, Scharm leider nicht immer. Sei glücklich und verkriech Dich nichtWilli


----------



## Knipser (11. März 2022)

Hallo Teichfreunde/dinnen!
Ehrlich, nach diesen kalten Nächten der letzten Tage. freud man sich über jeden Blütenkopf der jetzt am Teichrand erscheint sei es ein Strohhalm oder ein blühender Besenstiel, egal.. Willi


----------



## samorai (25. März 2022)

Endlich wieder Wochenende! 

Erstmal zum Teich, der geht im Frühjahr immer in eine Richtung, Algen. 
Welche Art von Algen kann man schlecht voraus sehen. 
Früher gab es viele Schwebealgen aber das scheint passe zu sein. 
Mit optimalen Wasser optisch ganz gut und großer Bio haben bei mir die Fadenalgen die Oberhand ergriffen. 
Komischer Weise sind es aber auch nicht so richtig hartnäckige Algen, ich kann sie auch als "Weichwuerste" bezeichnen. 

Auch wenn es eventuell zu früh ist, habe die zweite Teich Pumpe im Betrieb genommen und so läuft der Teich jetzt auf Volllast. 

Die guten Temperaturen am Tage zauberten ein Blüten Meer, "Maggi" Magnolie zeigt, wie jedes Jahr ihre Pracht und stellt sich dabei unbewusst in den Vordergrund.   
  
Außerdem habe ich einen Neben Job und helfe mit bei einer Teich Erneuerung als Berater Funktion.


----------



## samorai (13. Apr. 2022)

Ein Hallo in die Runde! 
Irgendwie reißt dieses Frühjahr die Arbeiten nicht ab. 
Die Terrasse ist nun erstmal unterfangen. Nun brauche ich noch Knochen Steine und Verblender. 
 
Der Teich ist wieder abgedeckt, auch der Bachlauf ist offen. 
 
Die Magnolienblaetter streuen schön je nach Windrichtung. 
 
Nur die Koi haben keinen Stress sind total agil und fressen ca 120 gr / Tag bei heutigen 12,3° im Teich. 
 
Nebenbei hab ich für einen Kumpel noch ein Bürsten Filter a 3 x 300l Tonnen für 8 - 9 000 l Teich gebaut. Der wird dann Karfreitag eingesetzt und angeschlossenen. 
 
Wie sich so die Zeiten ändern, früher ging es am WE  von Dach zu Dach und jetzt ist man in seinem Hobby angagiert.


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2022)

Nööö, hier gefällt es mir nicht, zu viel Arbeit


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Nebenbei hab ich für einen Kumpel noch ein Bürsten Filter a 3 x 300l Tonnen für 8 - 9 000 l Teich gebaut. Der wird dann Karfreitag eingesetzt und angeschlossenen.


Und ... hat es funktioniert. Ist der Bürstenfilter angeschlossen ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2022)

Ja Helmut, der Bürstenfilter ist angeschlossen aber die Hydraulik des Wassers ist mir nicht entspannt genug.
Außerdem wurde seitlich an den Tonnen nochmal ein Überlauf geschaffen, einmal Tankanschluss in 63 mm hat auf keinen Fall gereicht.
Nun kreuzen sich die Strömungen der Einläufe in der zweiten und dritten Tonne und der Wasserfluß wird ordentlich am jeweiligen Einlauf verwirbelt.

Szenario sieht folgt aus :
3 x 300 l Tonnen 10 cm bis über Teichwasser Niveau eingebuddelt
Pumpe Aquamax !0000 Vario (regulierbar)
Verbindung Pumpe Filter 50 mm Schlauch
Teich ca 7000 l Volumen

Erst wenn die Pumpe auf 60 - 50 % runter reguliert ist macht die Hydraulik in den Tonnen einen annehmbaren Eindruck.


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2022)

Danke für die Info, Ron ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (24. Apr. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Erst wenn die Pumpe auf 60 - 50 % runter reguliert ist macht die Hydraulik in den Tonnen einen annehmbaren Eindruck.


Hallo Ron, wenn der 7000 Liter Teich kein Händlerbecken ist, würde ich die Pumpe einfach so stehen lassen. Die benötigt in dieser Einstellung auch wesentlich weniger Energie.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (25. Apr. 2022)

Ja natürlich Peter aber die Filter sollten bei voller Kraft auch nicht überlaufen. 
Das macht keinen guten Eindruck.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 25. Apr. 2022

Ganz kurzes Update zu meinem Teich :
Die dritte Magnolie blüht ,  es ist immer noch zu kalt, Teich um die 14° und
auf meiner kleinen Baustelle geht es nicht weiter, die Pflaster Steine gibt es nicht mehr und die Verblender erst recht nicht mehr. 
Die Seerosen kämpfen sich sehr langsam hoch    
Dennoch treibt die Rand Bepflanzung. 
Die Fische fressen ca120gr am Tag.


----------



## samorai (6. Mai 2022)

Hallo! 
Zur Zeit ist der Skimmer nach 24 h immer gut gefüllt, er ist als Sammler eingestellt fuert also nicht alles ab.
Die letzte Magnolie ist am ab blühen und die __ Tannen werfen ihre   wie das heißt ihre Bluehauben ab.
Da landet viel Dreck von außen in den Teich
+Blüten Staub .
Dennoch ist das Wasser visuell ganz ok, kleine Algen Nester sind ok. 
Palme und Co sind aus der Winter Ruhe entlassen und stehen wieder gut verteilt um den Teich herum. 
Noch etwas geschunden aber auch gedüngt können sie sich entfalten. 
Die __ Reiher Abwehr mit den Krokofanten scheint erst mal zu wirken, er war noch nicht wieder da, oder er ist immer noch satt.


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2022)

Bin immer noch ganz verliebt in Deine Sitzecken-Muschel


----------



## samorai (8. Mai 2022)

Also Anne, das ist doch meine Liebes Grotte  , außerdem hat sie eine gute Akustik.

Heute wurde die 20° Marke im Teich geknackt und ich habe die Bade Saison eröffnet. 
Bei der Gelegenheit wurde der Skimmer fast auf Volllast gestellt. 
Eine kleine Böe und die __ Tannen verstreuen ihren Blütenstaub, das ist die wahre Pracht.


----------



## samorai (11. Mai 2022)

Tja was soll ich zuerst schreiben. 
Die Siebe vom ATF Trommel Filter sind wieder durch obwohl ich sie getauscht und mit einer anderen Siebe versehen habe. 
Das hat ca 2 Jahre gehalten.

Dann war heute wieder Badetag. 
Die 13000 Pumpe war völlig veralgt und hier ist es eine beinahe schon eine Kunst zu arbeiten und gleichzeitig die Mücken Tod zu schlagen. 
Der Bachlauf scheint viel mehr Wasser zu tragen.  


Als ich nach Hause kam litt der Skimmer an Erschöpfung und hat aufgegeben. 
Bin immer noch am Teich reinigen bzw Spülen und Skimmer Reinigung die dritte. 
Stelle aus Zeit Gründen die Fotos einfach hinten an.


----------



## samorai (12. Mai 2022)

Hatte Heute Urlaub für den Zahnarzt genommen, natürlich ging es gleich mal dem TF zu Leibe.  
Ein funktionierendes Sieb war noch in meinem "Rueckbestaende"zu gegen. 
Kann nicht __ unken das Wasser sieht wieder viel besser aus. 
Der Dreck bleibt gleich, spuele mit dem Gartenschlauch, jetzt schon Tag 3. 
Ist irgendwie das Frühjahr der Vollreinigung. 
Naja man tut was man kann, Koi alle okay.   
Schönen Feierabend euch allen.


----------



## samorai (14. Mai 2022)

Das Wasser ist wieder Klasse nach dem Tausch des Siebes im TF.  
Und es geht weiter Vorwärts.
Die ersten __ Rhododendron Blüten sind da, __ Iris am Teich und im Teich zeigen auch ihre ersten Blüten.
 
Die Teich Rose hat eine Knospe nach oben getrieben.


Bei einer kleinen Teich Beratung habe ich 3 Zwerg Welse, mal sehen wie sie sich machen.
Eingesetzt und nicht mehr gesehen.
Diese sind wohl leicht zuhand haben.
Wenn sie in 2 Jahren auf 30 cm gewachsen sind, gibt es auch ein Foto, so lange muss sich ebend Gedulden.
Der erste 5 kg Sack ist durch, bin aber gut aufgestellt.


----------



## samorai (20. Mai 2022)

Hallo Teichfreunde!
Nun mußte ich wieder die Pumpen reinigen, erkennbar am Bachlauf und am Wasser das sich nicht geklärt hat,für mich jedenfalls nicht.
 Die 13000 der war vollkommen zu auch im Impeller.
Beide Pumpen waren sehr mit Algen an den Schlitzen und Löchern der Körbe / Gehäuse behaftet , der Schmutz konnte gar nicht mehr abgeführt werden und wurde an dem Gehäuse schon gefiltert.
Dafür sorgten die Algen.
Jetzt hab ich die 8 bzw 6 cm Löcher an den Pumpen Körben auf 10. cm mit einem Kegelbohrer aufgebohrt.
Damit wird wohl besser der Algen Dreck abgeführt.
Dem bevorstehenden Unwetter wurden auch die Quer Rinnen gereinigt.


----------



## Knipser (20. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
Hatte Heute auch einen leidigen Tag, Seerosen-Filtergraben vom Schlamm mit Schlammsauger reduziert. Schlamm-Abwasser wurde im Garten verteilt und das alles noch vorm Regen. Willi


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2022)

Hab was gesehn, das war mir neu : Grün-blaue __ Schnecken
  
und dann kam ein Frosch auf einem Floß vorbei
  
und ein desinteressierter Frosch saß am Rand


----------



## samorai (22. Mai 2022)

Heute hat meine Goega mal eine Handfuetterung "versucht".
Die dicken "Bretter" waren zwar Neugierig aber so richtig sind sie nicht da rauf abgefahren.
"Die haben gesagt : Die richtige Futterstelle ist aber 4 m entfernt".

Habe Gestern ein zweites kaputtes Sieb im TF entdeckt, dann wieder Reinigung der Biofilter.
Man muß echt jedes Sieb mit dem Finger prüfen, sichtbar ist es im Filter nicht.
Nun ist die Wasser Optik noch mal gestiegen.
So macht Teich Hobby Spaß.
Anbei habe ich mal das Wasser getestet, ist aber alles okay, nur der Kh - Wert ist bei 4, naja ist schon ewig so.
              
Ich hoffe ihr teilt meine Freude am Teich Hobby. 
Heute wurde auch gnadenlos gefressen, 350 gr das geht doch gar nicht, wo alles teurer wird.


----------



## samorai (7. Juni 2022)

Neues Update, dieses mal aus der Umgebung.

Meine Goe Ga hat sich einen Mittelfussknochen gebrochen und ist völlig gehaendikapt. 
Als fuehrsorglicher Ehemann habe ich natürlich gleich meinen Jahres Urlaub genommen um ihr ein angenehmes Leben zu ermöglichen. 

Aber all diese unmöglichen Arbeiten, wie kochen, nein das macht Spaß, das anschließende Aufräumen, Staub saugen und wischen und immer wieder putzen macht mich völlig fertig  .
Nachts schlafe ich wie ein Bär. 

Und dann solche Anforderungen wie, "hole mir mal das grüne Longshirt aus dem Schrank aber da hängen ca 10 Stück in der Farbe grün  nach dem dritten Anlauf hatte ich das richtige.


----------



## troll20 (7. Juni 2022)

Morgens, mittags und abends gibt es Steak vom Grill mit Pappgeschirr oder im Brötchen. Dann geht es deiner Frau ganz schnell wieder besser


----------



## samorai (14. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Morgens, mittags und abends gibt es Steak vom Grill mit Pappgeschirr oder im Brötchen.


Das vergiss man ganz schnell, in der Zeit gab es immer gutes Essen wie Schweine Rollbraten, Hühner Geschnetzltes auf Käsespaetzle, Bratkartoffeln und der Renner war paniertes Fischfilet in Knoblauch - Senf Soße . 
Morgen koche ich Königsberger Klobse und WE gibt es dann "Pappies" Lieblings Essen : Kammscheiben,kochen ist also kein Problem. 
Das einzig schöne ist bei der Sache, "Pappi" ist auch der Einkäufer, er ist quasi "Selbstbestimmer" was auf dem Teller kommt, da hat der René ein kleines bisschen recht. 

Was auf gar keinen Fall pringelnd ist, heute war Waschtag.

Genug geplaudert.


----------



## DbSam (14. Juni 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Als fuehrsorglicher Ehemann habe ich natürlich gleich meinen Jahres Urlaub genommen um ihr ein angenehmes Leben zu ermöglichen.



Als fürsorglicher Ehemann hätte ich den Mann meiner Frau damit beauftragt, an den nächstbesten Hocker vier Lenkrollen anzuschrauben.
So könnte er dann meine Frau immer zu den jeweiligen Arbeitsplätzen schieben.
Fertsch, Problem gelöst. 


VG Carsten


PS:
Gut, die Sache mit der Einkauferei ist natürlich schwerer zu lösen ...
Den Mann meiner Frau kann ich nicht schicken, denn dann gibt es Früh, Mittags und Abends immer nur Bier.
Wahrscheinlich mit etwas Abwechslung: Dunkles, Pils und Weißbier, mal aus der Flasche und mal aus der Büchse, irgendwie immer im Wechsel - aber wer kann das aushalten?
Das ist ja eintönig, da ist ja nicht mal ein Schnäpsle dabei ...


----------



## Turbo (14. Juni 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> So könnte er dann meine Frau immer zu den jeweiligen Arbeitsplätzen schieben.
> Fertsch, Problem gelöst.


Als praktisch veranlagter Mann sage ich dir, da gibt es noch Optimierungspotential.

Mit einer Krücke zum Stuhl kann die Frau selbständig wie ein Gondoliere durch das Haus rollen. 
Nur das Problem mit dem Bier im Keller holen, ist damit noch nicht gelöst.


----------



## axel120470 (14. Juni 2022)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören von solchen Leckerlichkeiten zu schreiben?  Bier, Schnäpsle, Steaks…. Da muss ich gerade voll drauf verzichten.

Apropos Wetter, aus der Ferne gesehen hat mein Teich 22°C. Luft weiß ich nicht, da fehlt mir noch der digitale Übertragungsweg. Auf jeden Fall war es warm zu Hause.

VG Axel


----------



## samorai (14. Juni 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> an den nächstbesten Hocker vier Lenkrollen anzuschrauben.



Leider hat sich die Göga selbst einen Strick in der Bau Phase des Hauses gedreht, sie wollte eine Stufe im Wohnzimmer und hat sie auch bekommen. 
Da fällt der rollende Hocker aus. 
Solch Schwebe Dings Bums wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## troll20 (15. Juni 2022)

Ich verstehe gar nicht warum das so kompliziert sein muss. Der Hocker mit den Rollen geht ja noch, aber den Platz in der Küche kann man ihr doch schön machen. So mit einer Luftmatraze und ner Decke. Und noch dazu gibt es Haushaltshilfen von der KK. Dat muss man ausnutzen. Die kann einem doch das Bett vorwerfen und so.


----------



## samorai (16. Juni 2022)

Und wieder eine schlechte Nachricht.
Heute ist die letzte __ Orfe verstorben, an Altersschwaeche.
Weil die Fische im allgemeinen kleiner aussehen habe ich sie noch vermessen, Länge 57 und höhe 17 cm.
Somit kann ich mir ein Bild machen wie die anderen Fische "bestückt" sind.


----------



## troll20 (16. Juni 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Und wieder eine schlechte Nachricht


Geb ich dir dafür einen Like oder lieber nicht. 
Aber irgendwann geht alles zu Ende, leider 
Bei mir ist auch nur noch eine. Hab mal geschaut 2004 hatte sie beim Kauf 24cm die letzte hatte am Ende 59cm und die hier ist etwas größer.
Leider kommt sie jedes Jahr schlechter aus dem Winter


----------



## samorai (16. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Geb ich dir dafür einen Like oder lieber nicht.


Das ist nicht schlimm René, dafür hatte sie ein gutes Leben bei mir.

Ich sehe das so : Einer geht und ein neuer wird kommen um die "Lücke" wieder schließen.

Veränderungen prägen das Leben, das Neue ist dann mit Spannung übersät.


----------



## samorai (20. Juni 2022)

Endlich, der Controller ist heute gekommen, war wohl ein Feiertag dazwischen.
Nun geht es in alter Manier wieder weiter.
Habe nochmals 3 Siebe getauscht.
Ich sage euch eins der ATF 1 ist ein großer "Siebfresser".
Wenn der Teich sein altes Level wieder erreicht hat gibt es auch wieder Fotos, mit der derzeitigen Brühe kann man nicht zufrieden sein.
Frauchen hat jetzt so ein Plastik Schuh und der Inhalt ist zum aufblasen. 
Dann kann sie den Fuß auch mal waschen und braucht kein Lineal gegen das Jucken zu benutzen.


----------



## samorai (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo! 
Obwohl die Filter ein klein wenig mit gelaufen sind hat sich die mit Biologie weitgehend verabschiedet. 
Es kommt sehr viel Schaum aus den Filter Auslaesse. 

Das Wasser sieht auch irgendwie nach Neu - Wasser aus, sprich hat keinen Glanz und ist leicht milchig. 
Um die Biologie wieder in den Schwung zu bringen, gab es heute Urea. 
An Hand der Fotos sieht man was ich meine.


----------



## troll20 (21. Juni 2022)

Will jetzt nicht wieder das Video mit den möglichen Ursachen für Schaum auf dem Wasser suchen. Darum versuche ich es mal so zu raten. 
Nach Antischuppen- Shampoo sieht es jedenfalls nicht aus. Dann schon eher nach abgestorbenen Algen die ihr Phosphat frei setzen. Oder deine Fische hatten einfach nur Spaß.


----------



## samorai (21. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dann schon eher nach abgestorbenen Algen die ihr Phosphat frei setzen.


Hmm, dachte das sind abgestorbene Biologe Eiweiße oder was auch immer.

Algen sind weniger geworden durch den permanenten Frischwasser Zulauf.
Bin mir nicht sicher, so oder so!
So wie du es schreibst ist es ja das Patent Rezept gegen Algen.
Kann ich an Hand einer Messung das irgendwie bestimmen, Phosphat ?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 21. Juni 2022

@troll20! 
Also René wie kannst du einen alten Herrn soviel Ängste einjagen. 
Habe gleich die Reagenzen mal in alarm versetzt und getestet. 
 
Da ist nischt mit Phosphat und ich glaube die Fische haben mich ausgelacht.


----------



## troll20 (22. Juni 2022)

War ja auch nur eine Vermutung, wie geschrieben. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre halt das Liebesspiel. Frag doch mal deine Koi so ganz dezent durch die Blume


----------



## Turbo (22. Juni 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Um die Biologie wieder in den Schwung zu bringen, gab es heute Urea


hmmm…. Wie war das doch gleich…. Aber nur den Mittelstrahl.    

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 22. Juni 2022



samorai schrieb:


> Das Wasser sieht auch irgendwie nach Neu - Wasser aus, sprich hat keinen Glanz und ist leicht milchig.


Hmmm…. Was kommt bei euch für eine Brühe aus den Leitungen.
Habe mal gelernt, Wasser ist farb und geruchlos.
Da würde ich ansetzen mit messen.


----------



## troll20 (22. Juni 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Was kommt bei euch für eine Brühe aus den Leitungen.
> Habe mal gelernt, Wasser ist farb und geruchlos.
> Da würde ich ansetzen mit messen.


Hallo Patrick, ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das bei euch in der Schweiz ist. Aber anscheinend kommt da nur destilliertes Wasser aus dem Hahn.
Hier entnehme ich ein Glas Wasser und das fängt bei ca. 3 Tagen in der Sonne sein Leben zu zeigen. Sprich es wird grün und / oder milchig. 
Das eine sind meist Algen das andere eher Bakterien. Beide im Normalfall harmlos. Mancherorts kommt dazu auch noch die Trübung durch Mineralien wie Eisen, Kalk oder oder.
Je größer der Sauerstoff Gehalt und die Bewegung des Wasser  je unterschiedlicher die Ergebnisse und auch das anhalten dieses Zustandes. 
Erschwerend bei Ron,  kommt hinzu das seine mechanische Filterung einige Zeit nicht lief. Jetzt versucht das System halt alles gleichzeitig zu kompensieren. 
Und wenn dann noch die Koi, durch den Wasserwechsel angeregt, ihren Spaß haben......


----------



## Turbo (22. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Patrick, ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das bei euch in der Schweiz ist. Aber anscheinend kommt da nur destilliertes Wasser aus dem Hahn.


Tja..  René
Je nach Region haben wir besseres oder stärker belastetes Wasser.
Ich habe das Glück, noch gutes Quellwasser zu haben.  (sehr hart)
Die Wasseraufbereitung zu Trinkwasser benötigt nur eine UV Lampe im Reservoir.

Nachdem das Wasser bei uns durch alle Städte und Industrieprozesse geflossen ist, kommt es mehrfach gereinigt zu euch.

Nur so nebenbei…. 50% der Grundwasserfassungen in der Schweiz haben Pestizid Werte über den Grenzwerten.
Aber in DE sind die Grenzwerte das mehrfache höher. Daher ist alles absolut unbedenklich.

Das mit dem Kriterium Geschmack und Farblos war vor gefühlt 712 Jahren bei meiner Erstausbildung.
Vermutlich wurde das mittlerweile modifiziert in, Das Trinkwasser sollte nicht wie Rohöl riechen.

In diesem Sinne.  Prost….


Denk an die Grenzwerte des örtlichen Wassers im Bier.


----------



## troll20 (22. Juni 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kriterium Geschmack und Farblos war vor gefühlt 712 Jahren bei meiner Erstausbildung


Na dann bist du wohl der jenige, der 1762 die Reparaturannahme meiner Glaskugel gemacht hat, auf deren zurück ich bis heute warte   
Aber zurück zum Thema. 
Die Ursachen bei Ron können so vielfältig sein, daß man diese nur durch probieren und messen ermitteln kann. Aber bis dahin läuft bestimmt schon alles wieder von ganz alleine in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Turbo (22. Juni 2022)

@troll20 Ach das war deine Kugel. Sorry, die ist weg.
Habe sie ewig lange aufbewahrt. Aber nie wurde sie abgeholt.
Als der Wetterfrosch von Meteo Schweiz wegen Liebeskummer nicht mehr Leitern steigen wollte, habe ich die Glaskugel gespendet.
Aber ehrlich gesagt hat die Kugel offenbar trotz Reparatur immer noch einen Schuss.
Anders lassen sich diese Wetterprognosen nicht erklären,









						Startseite - MeteoSchweiz
					

MeteoSchweiz ist das Bundesamt für Meteorologie und Klimatologie. Wir fühlen Wetter und Klima den Puls – damit Sie nicht im Nebel stehen.




					www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch
				




Das Wasser wird sich bei Ron sicherlich bald einpendeln. Braucht halt alles seine Zeit.


----------



## samorai (22. Juni 2022)

Der Ronne Mann tut was er kann.   
 
Ne also unser Wasser aus Leitung oder Brunnenist top und da habe ich auch keine Bedenken, es braucht eben seine Zeit.
Heute sieht das Wasser noch besser aus und Schaum ist viel weniger geworden. 
Der "Mittelstrahl" wurde gestern aktiviert, von was sollen sich die Backies sonst stärken. 
Siehe Fodos


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2022)

Sorry, war im falsche Fred.


----------



## samorai (2. Juli 2022)

Hallo Teichfreunde! 
Der neue Controller hat nur eine Woche gehalten.   
Jetzt ist der TF raus aus der Filter Kette, man, man, man. 
Bis zum Herbst muss dann eben so gehen, dann baue ich die Filter um. 
Hatte ich schon mal voriges Jahr erwähnt, im Gewächshaus einen Pflanzen Filter und draußen daneben ein großer Bürsten Filter. 
Oh, oh die Arbeit reißt nicht ab. 

Schönes Rest WE euch allen!


----------



## samorai (8. Juli 2022)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Da ich noch keinen neuen Controller für den TF habe, wurden Veränderungen von mir vorgenommen.
Das stagnierende __ Hel-x habe ich entfernt, zu viel Dreck ohne Vorfilter.
Heute war denn mal groß reine mache Tag, auch Bürsten Filter 300 l Tonne der sah recht gut aus.
Nun wird nur noch über Bürsten gefiltert und Rieselfilter.

Wo ich das Hel-x raus genommen habe, kamen 2 Goldfische zum Vorschein, der Groesse nach zu Urteilen sind die mindestens 2 Jahre alt.     
Jetzt läuft alles über Bürsten und teilweise über Japanmatten, mal sehen wie das rüber kommt.


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2022)

Ist nur blöd das gleichzeitig mit dem Ozon zu machen


----------



## samorai (9. Juli 2022)

Obwohl nur noch die Bürsten Filtern ist das noch normal gut geblieben. 
Ist weniger manchmal mehr  ?


----------



## samorai (17. Juli 2022)

Hallo Gleich Gesinnte! 

Das war ein Teich WE wie es im Buche steht. 
Sonnabend die Bürsten Filter gereinigt und TWW gemacht. 
Heute das 17 ner __ Hel-x vom 14 ner getrennt, das waren alleine 5 h. 
Dann meine große Bio umgebaut, jetzt befindet sich das Hel-x am Ende der Filter Kette. 
Das Ozon befindet sich wieder hinter dem Bachlauf, so wie es zuerst war. Im Bachlauf soll wieder das __ Quellmoos wachsen, als kleine zusätzliche Biologie. 

Dann habe ich gestern von 15.00 Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr in Intervallen ca 400 gr gefüttert, anschließend habe ich mal Spaß halber auf PO 4 getestet, das war über 10 mg / l. 
Heute früh nochmal getestet : nicht Nachweisbar! 

Da zur Zeit hauptsächlich nur über Bürsten gefiltert wird, machen die einen Sau guten Job. 
Die Erkenntnis das die Bürsten soviel leisten ist für mich sehr erstaunlich. 
Wow!


----------



## samorai (19. Juli 2022)

Heute stehen mal die Exoten um den Teich im Vordergrund. 
Also ich bin ja ein __ Lilien Fan und die spanischen Hakenlilien verblüffen mich immer wieder. 
Nach ca 6 Jahren bringt die Mutter Pflanze zwei Blüten Horste zum blueen. 
Ihr wisst gar nicht wie mich das mit Stolz erfüllt. 
 
Aber auch die Duft Lilien zeigen ihr ganzes Temperament und der halbe Garten liegt in einer betörenden Riech Orgie. 
Es ist ein Spiel der Sinne wenn man durch den Garten geht.


----------



## samorai (28. Juli 2022)

Jetzt wo die Tage wieder kürzer werden habe ich festgestellt das der Teich nicht mehr soviel Mulm oder Dreck produziert bzw abwirft oder in den Filtern landet.
Daran können auch die kühlen Nächte schuld sein.
Jedenfalls komme ich auch ohne TF klar.
Hier mal ein kleiner "Lichtblick".
 
Ich weiß das es nicht das "absolute" Wasser ist trotzdem halten sich die Algen in Grenzen und ich bin auch zufrieden damit.
Wasser Werte sind ok.

Ein wichtigen Fakt um bei nahe vergessen. 
Nächstes WE verlassen die Goldfische meinen Teich.


----------



## samorai (1. Aug. 2022)

Hallo! 
Sonnabend werden die Goldfische ein neues Zuhause bekommen bzw in einer Tierhandlung abgegeben. 
Folgender Plan und es sollte schnell gehen mit dem Wasser ablassen und Wasser auffüllen. 
Um 6.00 Uhr fange ich an mit Futter, alle Fische auch die Goldfische werden sich wie gewohnt zur Futter Stelle hin ziehen. Dann werde ich eine Maurer Gaze unter der Foto Brücke einziehen. 
Noch enthaltene Koi gehen in das 1,30 tiefe Becken. 
Dann wird voraussichtlich gekechert bis alle weg sind. 
Alles sollte schnell gehen und nicht länger wie 5 h dauern, so der Plan. 
Vom Treibnetz nehme ich Abstand da einige Bepflanzungen im Wege sein dürften. 
Hoffentlich geht alles gut.


----------



## Opa Graskop (1. Aug. 2022)

Ich drück die Daumen, kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das du wirklich alle erwischt! 
Nimmt bei euch echt eine Tierhandlung die Fische ab?

Gutes Gelingen!
wünscht Silvio


----------



## samorai (1. Aug. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das du wirklich alle erwischt!


Nein das glaube ich auch nicht, denke aber 70 % werden auswandern. 




Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Nimmt bei euch echt eine Tierhandlung die Fische ab?


Habe extra gefragt.... 
Für umsonst ja.


----------



## jolantha (6. Aug. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Alles sollte schnell gehen und nicht länger wie 5 h dauern, so der Plan.


Na, wie ist es gelaufen ? Hat alles so geklappt, wie geplant ?


----------



## samorai (6. Aug. 2022)

Ja Jo alles ist hervorragend gelaufen. 
Um 6 Uhr ging es los mit füttern, heit die Gewohnheit aus genutzt. 
Alle waren da, dann habe ich abgesperrt und Wasser abgelassen. 
Erstmal eine Cappuccino Pause. 
Zuerst waren die Koi dran, sie wurden zur anderen Seite verfrachtet und damit war der Weg geebnet für eine lustige Kescherei. 
Ich nehme mal an 85 % sind raus. 
Nachher war es eine 90 l Tuppe zu 60 % gefüllt mit Wasser und Goldfische, die armen konnten sich fast nicht mehr bewegen, so viele waren es. 
Und alle haben es geschafft zum Zoo Händler. 
        
Nun wird wieder befüllt.


----------



## troll20 (6. Aug. 2022)

Also deinem Kroko solltest du etwas mehr zu fressen geben, der sieht schon ganz schön abgesagt aus.


----------



## samorai (6. Aug. 2022)

Eben habe ich das Nachfüllwasser aus gemacht. 
Da hat die ganze Aktion 12 h gedauert. 
Eigentlich müssten die Filter gereinigt werden aber das verschiebe ich mal auf das nächste Wochenende. 
Bei dem Auffüllen sind die Temps von 24 ° auf 17,1 °gefallen. 
Ich hoffe die Bio in den Filtern ist noch ein wenig in Takt. 
Die nächste Nacht kommt mir mit angesagten 12 ° nicht gerade entgegen. 
Hier noch ein Foto vom leeren Teich. 
 

Noch ein schönes Wochenende euch allen.


----------



## PeBo (7. Aug. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an 85 % sind raus.


Hallo Ron, willst du die verbliebenen Goldfische auch noch rausholen?
Nicht, dass Diese sich in den nächsten Jahren wieder so zahlreich vermehren.

Ich stelle es mir sehr schwer vor, wirklich *alle* Goldfische (einschließlich den kleinen schwarzen Nachwuchstieren) zu entnehmen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (7. Aug. 2022)

Mal sehen, auf jeden Fall bleibe mehr dran. 
Bevor die Zeit der Vermehrung wieder los geht. 
Wenn die Kleinen Goldfische etwas größer sind werden sie auch besser sichtbar. 
Eventuell nächstes Frühjahr noch einmal solche Aktion und dann war es das.


----------



## samorai (12. Aug. 2022)

Hallo! 
Am Dienstag habe ich doch die Filter gereinigt. 
Ohne Vorfilter baut sich dort eine Menge von Dreck auf. 
Das Wasser wird jetzt langsam wieder dunkler, ist aber visuell sehr klar. 
Der Spaß geht aber keinesfalls verloren, im Gegenteil. 
Außerdem kann ich an Hand der momentanen Lage gleichzeitig testen was Bürsten und Co  so leisten. 
Leider sind die Koi nach einer Woche noch etwas angespannt und mögen keinen Kescher sehen. 
Auch bei den Futtergaben macht es sich bemerkbar wenn ca 100 Goldfische fehlen,  zZ nur noch 250 gr. 
Hier noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## samorai (23. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
Die Futter Aufnahme hat sich wieder gesteigert.
Die Koi haben wohl den kleinen Schock überwunden und steigern ihren Appetit wieder.
ZZt sind es fast 300 gr, damit kann ich besten Falls zufrieden sein.
Etwas Zeit und alles raengt sich wieder ein.
Das Wasser ist unverändert dunkel aber klar.
Hier noch ein paar Eindruecke.
  

Mal ne Frage zur __ Thalia :
Wenn ich die mal zurück schneiden möchte, auch den Wurzel Stock, gibt's bestimmte Kreterien die man einhalten sollte?

Umfang ca 1,60 m
Höhe 2,20 m
 
War eben mal schnell im Pflanzen Lexikon, einfach mikrich was ich da vorfand.


----------



## samorai (4. Sep. 2022)

Kleines Herbst Update!
  
Auch ohne TF ist alles super und die anfänglichen Reinigungen der Bürsten Filter hat sich auch gelegt.
Zwei Pumpen auf zwei Filterstraenge verteilt.
Einmal Bürste in einer 300 l Tonne anschließend Rieselfilter auch 300 l Tonne.   
Zweiter Strang 2800 l Bürsten und dann Stagnierendes __ Hel-x, welches sehr braun von der biologischen Beschaffenheit ist.  
Die Platten für den Gewächshaus - Pflanzen Filter sind bestellt, natürlich kommen sie aus dem Osteuropäischen Raum und haben einen Preis der einen die Ohren schlackern lässt, dabei lasse ich alles über den Angestellten Rabatt laufen.
Halte euch auf den Laufenden mit Fotos und so.


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2022)

Das Wasser und damit auch deine Fische haben sich super entwickelt


----------



## samorai (4. Sep. 2022)

Oh danke René. 
Ist das so deutlich zu sehen? 
Wenn man jeden Tag in den Teich blickt fällt es gar nicht so auf.


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Ist das so deutlich zu sehen


Definitiv


----------



## samorai (24. Sep. 2022)

Wieder mal ein kleines Update!

Erstmal der Teich und das Wasser sieht klasse aus.
Die Paddler ziehen ihre Runden und fressen ca 200gr bei einer Teich Temperatur von 12,9 °C.
  
Die Arbeiten für den Gewächshaus Pflanzen Filter laufen an.
  
Gleichzeitig verlege ich ein Erdkabel um die alte Kabeltrommel endlich zu verbannen.
 
Der Zuschnitt der Platten ist gemacht und der alte Weg im Gewächshaus, eine 2m lange Stoltediehle ca 100 kg mußte weichen.
Nach der langen Hitzeperiode ist das Arbeiten wieder angenehm.
 
Im nächste Arbeitsschritt werden die Schnittstellen verkokt.
Die Inbetriebnahme sollte ca Mitte, Ende Oktober erfolgen, hoffe ich.
Ich halte euch weiter auf dem laufenden, auch mit Fotos, zum Folie schweißen und Bau eines Pflanzen Filter ohne " Sorgen", sprich nachträglichen arbeiten.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Okt. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur Thalia :
> Wenn ich die mal zurück schneiden möchte, auch den Wurzel Stock, gibt's bestimmte Kreterien die man einhalten sollte?


Ich würde den Wurzelstock auf einer Seite beschneiden.
Wenn im nächsten Jahr keine Probleme dann die ande Seite. Sind meine ich so Rizome wie beim __ Schilf welche einzelnd weiter wachsen.
Die Wurzelstücke kannst mir ja mal schicken


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die Wurzelstücke kannst mir ja mal schicken


Im Frühjahr, okay. 


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Sind meine ich so Rizome wie beim Schilf welche einzelnd weiter wachsen.


Ich habe noch nicht geschaut, dachte aber mehr an Seerosen. 
Auf jeden Fall sollte man die Schnittstelle mit Ruß bedecken, denke ich


----------



## samorai (22. Okt. 2022)

Bau Update! 

Es geht vorwärts aber den Termin (Mitte, Ende Oktober) schaffe ich nicht. 
Schließlich gibt es noch die Alltags Aufgaben, Blätter fegen usw. 

Trotzdem lass ich mein Projekt nicht aus den Augen und vieles ist getan. 

Die Wanne ist gestellt und Seitlich noch mal mit Kasten Rohr gestützt worden. 
  
Die Folie ist eingeschweißt und der Flansch ist eingedichtet. 
Ich werde aber nochmal mit Innotec Nacharbeiten für 100 Prozentige Dichtheit, das Lava Gestein wiegt ca 800kg,wo die Pflanzen drin stehen. 
Da mache ich das lieber doppelt dicht. 
Keine Lust alles wieder zu entfernen. 
Der Blumen Topf ist fertig, das Holz für die Auflage und die Steher sind fertig.    

Die Koi fressen nun wieder fast 100 gr, alle sind gut drauf und ahnen nicht was ihn gutes geschieht. 
 
Herrliches Oktober Wetter und schönes Rest WE, gewünscht von Ron.


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Okt. 2022)

Ich beobachte deinen Bau weiter mit großem Interesse!
Nach wie vor finde ich die Idee genial!


----------



## samorai (28. Okt. 2022)

Bin etwas weiter gekommen und habe noch eine kleine Verbesserung mit eingebaut.

Der Anschluss liegt erstmal provisorisch an,  die drehbaren Absaugrohre sind gesetzt um den Mulm abzusaugen in 40 ger HT, passt genau der Anschluß vom Schlammsauger rauf.
Der Einlauf im Topf ist 5 x 40 gesaegt, das entspricht 120 im Durchschnitt.
 
Eine kleine Verbesserung gab es noch, um nicht von unten das Wasser in den Teich zu bringen sondern nur durch die Bepflanzung habe ich einen Rest Folie auf die Bretter gelegt.  
Ich möchte ja das durch die Pflanzen gereinigte Wasser haben und nicht die Brühe von unten. Das Gitter ist für, gegen das Lava Gestein.

Die Paddler fressen noch gerne 100gr.
 
Das Haupt ist eigentlich getan, als nächstes wird das Lava Gestein eingefüllt, die Anschlüsse fertig gestellt und die Pflanzen frei eingepflanzt. 
Chrmatisch gesehen muß das Wasser durch den Blumen Topf nach unten, sedimentiert dort und die Pflanzen können sich die gelösten Stoffe entnehmen, keinen verschlammten Pflanzen Filter mehr den man nach zig Jahren  auseinander nehmen muss. 
Mit etwas überlegen kann man auch den Pflanzen Filter zu einem leicht haendelbaren Filter machen. 
Viel Freude am Nachbau.


----------



## samorai (5. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
Und wieder bin ich ein Stück weiter gekommen.
Das Lava Gestein ist eingefüllt und es wurde gespült.
Ausserdem wurde dem Filter mal dem "Haertetest" unter zogen, ich wollte einfach mal sehen ob meine "Badewanne" nicht auseinander bricht,schließlich will man darüber Gewissheit haben.  
Alles hat gehalten und nichts hat sich verformt oder gar nach gegeben.
Zur Zeit wird die Dichte Probe durch geführt, anschließend lasse ich das Wasser erstmal wieder ab.
Dann heißt es wieder buddeln für den Teich Anschluss.
Ich habe nach 4 h mal eine Temperatur Messung durch geführt, eigentlich nur so als Gaudi und sie ergab 11,6 ° im Gewächshaus zu 10,4° im Teich.
Diese Messung sagt dennoch nicht viel aus, einmal steht das Wasser im Filter und läuft nicht, alles hängt davon ab wieviel Temperatur das Lava Gestein speichern kann.
Dabei gehe ich von 0,1 bis 0,2 ° aus, alles andere würde sehr attraktiv sein und meine Vorstellung über treffen.
Natürlich muss man auch andere Kriterien mit einbeziehen zb Wasser Durchlauf usw.
Geplant ist ein Durchlauf von ca 3000 l aber da wird es bestimmt noch Abweichungen geben. 
Die Einarbeitung in den neuen Zustand wird noch etwas dauern bis alle Parameter abgearbeitet sind.


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2022)

Und noch mal ein Hallo in die Runde!

Die Arbeiten am Teich reißen einfach nicht ab.
Habe mich kurz entschlossen heute den sogenannten "Foto Teich" die Pflanzen zu schneiden und abzudecken. 
Und den Bachlauf.  
Das schneiden ging recht fix, die Abdeckung hatte etwas gedauert.
Sie wurde nochmals überarbeitet und stabiler gemacht, ja aus Fehlern der vergangenen Zeit zieht man eben seine Schlüsse.
Alles ist steiler geworden um Regen oder später auch Schnee keinen Druck auf die Folie aus ueben können.

Hoffentlich dauert der Winter nicht so lang, auf Folie schauen macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## Turbo (6. Nov. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Hoffentlich dauert der Winter nicht so lang, auf Folie schauen macht keinen Spaß


Tja Ron…

Mache doch aus der hässlichen weissen Bachlauffolie etwas hübsches.
Weisse Schneefolie und die hübsch dekorieren.
Muss ja doch etwa vier Monate betrachtet werden.


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Mache doch aus der hässlichen weissen Bachlauffolie etwas hübsches.
> Weisse Schneefolie und die hübsch dekorieren.
> Muss ja doc




	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 6. Nov. 2022

Apropos @Turbo wolltest du Talia haben oder war das @Tottoabs ?
In 1 bis 2 Wochen Schneide ich, nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## Turbo (6. Nov. 2022)

Salü Ron. Nein, das war nicht ich.


----------



## Biko (6. Nov. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Sie wurde nochmals überarbeitet und stabiler gemacht, ja aus Fehlern der vergangenen Zeit zieht man eben seine Schlüsse.
> Alles ist steiler geworden um Regen oder später auch Schnee keinen Druck auf die Folie aus ueben können.


Jetzt sollte nur kein Sturm kommen. 

Die beleuchtete Lounge im Hintergrund sieht toll aus!


----------



## samorai (7. Nov. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Jetzt sollte nur kein Sturm kommen.


Sturm anfällig ist das Konstrukt nicht aber nasser Schnee bringt sehr viel Gewicht mit, deswegen steiler.


----------



## samorai (23. Dez. 2022)

Hallo! 
Dem Teich + Anwohner geht es blendend bei den Temperaturen. 
Eigentlich möchte ich nur verlauten lassen, mein Weihnachten besteht aus zwei Koi Neuzugänge, einmal ein Kojaku und einen Big Scale. 
  
Beide sind von Ikarashi. 

Wünsche Euch noch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Turbo (25. Dez. 2022)

Salü Ron
Wünsche dir viel Freude mit deinen neuen Fischen. Konntest du die gleich im Teich einsetzen?
Kein Problem wegen dem Temperaturunterschied vom Becken beim Händler zu deinem Teich?


----------



## samorai (26. Dez. 2022)

Hallo Turbo! 
Selbstverständlich nicht, die Neuzugänge bleiben erstmal bei dem Händler bis mein Teich 16° C aufweist. 
Viele Händler bieten das an und es macht ja auch Sinn. 
Für einen kleinen Obolus für Futter, ab drei Fische entfällt dieser. 
Der dritte ist ein Hariwake Long Fin.


----------



## Turbo (26. Dez. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich nicht, die Neuzugänge bleiben erstmal bei dem Händler bis mein Teich 16° C aufweist


Salü Ron
Beruhigend. Dachte  schon, die schwimmen jetzt so durch den Teich.
 


Das habe ich auch schon mit einem Cabrio so gemacht. Im Winter gekauft und erst im Frühling abgeholt. 
Wusste nicht, das es diese Dienstleistung auch bei den Fischen gibt.
Liebe Grüsse 
Patrik


----------



## Anja W. (26. Dez. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon mit einem Cabrio so gemacht. Im Winter gekauft und erst im Frühling abgeholt.


Wie langweilig! Ich habe ne Mütze aufgesetzt und nen Schal umgebunden und bin bei Schneefall losgefahren! Offen natürlich...


----------



## Turbo (26. Dez. 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Wie langweilig! Ich habe ne Mütze aufgesetzt und nen Schal umgebunden und bin bei Schneefall losgefahren! Offen natürlich..


Hast du gut gemacht.  
Ist schon lange her. Aber dafür hatte ich keinen Mut. War mein erster getunter 500PS Roadster mit sehr breiten Sommerreifen.
Die sind im Schnee nichts.
Eine der ersten Fahrten, sobald der Schnee weg war, fand schon auf der Fahrtraining Strecke statt.
Eine gute Entscheidung, 
Ein reines Schönwetter-Spass-Mobil.

(Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt morgen keinen Klimakleber auf dem Parkplatz. , Ach die trauen sich doch nicht auf das Land)


----------



## Anja W. (27. Dez. 2022)

Hallo Patrik,

ich hatte einen Smart Roadster (kein Coupe) mit 82 PS bei gerade 800 kg, nur etwas breitere Reifen und etwas tiefer. Also völlig alltagstauglich und im Winter perfekt. Ich war immer eine der Ersten auf dem verschneiten Möbel-Kraft-Parkplatz und hatte im Gegensatz zu den Porsche (vom Parkplatz geflogen) und BMWs (großes Verkehrsschild getroffen) nie Probleme. Mit 178.000 km auf dem Tacho habe ich ihn dann leider verkaufen müssen.


----------

